# Tekken 6 Official Thread (Trailer+Screens)



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 16, 2007)

*Tekken 6 Official Thread*

_


The King of Iron Fist Tournament 5 came to a close. The final battle was against the sponsor of the tournament, Jinpachi Mishima, and Jin Kazama. Jin Kazama came away as the victor.

Becoming the president of the Mishima Zaibatsu, Jin immediately began various programs within the company and converted the Tekkenshu into a spy project. People began to suspect a darkness in Jin, leading to increased tension, infighting, and finally a full-scale war. The whole world was drawn in, and when the nations began losing power, the Zaibatsu, able to gain a profit from the potential of war, announced its independence and declared war on the entire world.

Initially, the Mishima Zaibatsu was a formidable enemy, but then G Corporation rose to the position of the main opposition to the Zaibatsu. The world saw the rival company as the savior, and endorsed them completely in their drive to suppress the Zaibatsu. Eventually, G Corporation announced that the president of the Mishima Zaibatsu was the root cause of the war, and promises an immense amount of money to anyone who can capture Jin Kazama alive. G Corporation's current chairman and CEO, Kazuya Mishima, took over the company after killing all those within it who betrayed him just before The King of Iron Fist Tournament 5.

But, almost as if anticipating this move, the Mishima Zaibatsu announced the opening of The King of Iron Fist Tournament 6. People may enter to gain fame, money and revenge. In the midst of this chaos, the curtains rise on The King of Iron Fist Tournament 6._​
- *Developer:* _Namco Bandai_
- *Publisher:* _Namco Bandai/Atari (Europe)_
- *Native resolution:* _1080p _
-* Genre:* _Fighting_
- *Release Date:* _October 27th (PS3/360), Unknown (PSP)_

Tekken 6 is the next main installment of the Tekken series. Since then it's had a lot of changes but ultimately ends up being great with every installment. Tekken puts a different limb on all 4 face buttons and makes learning special attacks more of an intuitive process. The majority of other fighters involve inputting commands as rapidly and accurately as possible, whereas Tekken slows the action down, emphasizing rhythm, strategy, and deception over speed.

The console version of Tekken 6 is based on Tekken 6: Bloodline Rebellion, an upgrade of the arcade Tekken 6. Tekken 6 BR was based on user feedback from the arcade version of Tekken 6. Everything from BR will be in Tekken 6.
*
General Info*

- The base is Tekken 6: Bloodline Rebellion. Tekken 6 for consoles will be an upgraded T6:BR 
 - It will feature the greatest number of characters in a Tekken game to date (approximately 40, which is 8 more than there was in Tekken 5).
- Tekken 6 will be displayed in 16:9 widescreen format and will run in high definition.
- It will have online vs play
- The "time released characters" feature has been removed
- Jin Kazama is the mid boss 
- Azazel is the final boss
- There will be a Scenerio Mode in which is similar to Tekken Force Mode from Tekken 3 and Devil Within from Tekken 6. You play as a character as you travel to different locations where you learn about Tekken 6's story. It's also online co-op 


*Spoiler*: _Gameplay Changes_ 



- Bound system: The Bound system builds on that by making the lower body of the opponent "recoil" when they slam into the ground, partially lifting it into the air, giving the player the chance to continue their juggle. 
- Rage: When a character's health drops below 5% the character's outlined by a red glow as their life bar flashes. They gain increased attack strength
- Item Move: Clearly for comedy the game gives every character an item move if they equip the correct item


*Spoiler*: _General Changes_ 



- Animations changed for every character
- Characters have been complely revamped (Yoshimitsu) or have had rehauls depending on how they play (Lei Wulong's stances have been changed for example). Some have changed greatly while others slightly
- Some stages are multi-layered which can be accessed by breaking through floors and walls
- Character customization far surpasses Tekken 5DR (shirtless, tons of colors, different hairstyles which you do yourself and ect
- Minor changes have been made to character's movelists. For example the loss of some moves but overall the gain of moves
- Frames have been changed. Jabs are now universally 10 frames (except for Ganryu who's 12)
- Low parrys no longer guarantee launch
- Characters gained new costumes. Some characters have minor costume changes 
- Two new KO animations
- Longer health bar while also juggle damage has been decreased
- Character voices/sounds have changed
- There will a toggle option for motion blur
- Tekken 6 is the first game since Tekken 2 to show you a unique picture of the final two bosses before the actual fight. Tekken 2 did this with Kazuya Mishima and Devil, whilst Tekken 6 shows Jin Kazama and Azazel. It is also the third game to implement the character selection action, the two previous games being Tekken and Tekken Tag Tournament
- There exists a golden version of the game's final boss, Azazel. It is still up to debate about how players can properly reach it. Also, Azazel's color changes to red/orange when it gets low on health






*Spoiler*: _Modes_ 




This is as of the E3/EVO '09 build. 
*
Scenerio Campaign*
- Online
- Offline
*
Offline Mode*
- Arcade Battle
- Ghost Battle
- VS Player Battle
- Time Attack
- Survival
- Team Battle
- Practice 
- Tutorial 
*
Online (Hasn't been revealed yet, assumptions)*
- Online Versus
- Player Data



*Spoiler*: _Characters_ 





*Spoiler*: _New Characters_ 



- Alisa Bosconovitch 
-  Bob
- Lars Alexandersson 
- Leo
- Miguel Caballero Rojo
- Zafina
- Nancy-MI847 
- Azazel (Boss) 



*Spoiler*: _Recurring Characters_ 





    * Anna Williams
    * Armor King
    * Asuka Kazama
    * Baek Doo San
    * Bruce Irvin
    * Bryan Fury
    * Christie Monteiro
    * Craig Marduk
    * Devil Jin
    * Eddy Gordo
    * Feng Wei
    * Ganryu
    * Heihachi Mishima
    * Hwoarang
    * Jack-6
    * Jin Kazama
    * Julia Chang
    * Kazuya Mishima
    * King
    * Kuma
    * Lee Chaolan
    * Lei Wulong
    * Lili Rochefort
    * Ling Xiaoyu
    * Marshall Law
    * Mokujin
    * Nina Williams
    * Panda (Kuma costume change)
    * Paul Phoenix
    * Raven
    * Roger Jr.
    * Sergei Dragunov
    * Steve Fox
    * Wang Jinrei
    * Yoshimitsu







*Spoiler*: _Stages_ 




- Azazel's Chamber (Final stage)
- Cemetery (multi-tier)
- City After Dark
- Electric Fountain
- Fallen Colony (multi-tier)
- Fiesta Del Tomate
- Gargoyle's Perch (Jin Kazama's stage)
- Hidden Retreat
- High Roller's Club
- Lightning Storm
- Manji Valley
- Mystical Forest
- Nancy-MI847J's Stage 
- Noh Theater
- Rustic Asia
- Temple Grounds
- Tunnel Disaster
- Urban War Zone



*Spoiler*: _Trailers_


----------



## Violent-nin (Feb 16, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks good so far, 2008 is a decent while away but so far this looks like it'll be worth the wait..then again it's way to early to judge.

Thanks for all the info/inks though .


----------



## angel2devil (Feb 16, 2007)

Video on Youtube episode!


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 16, 2007)

Kyuubi said:
			
		

> right now I have to say, Leo is a fucking BADASS.



No, Leo is not a fucking badass, he is a fucking rip off of Rock Howard.



I mean, seriously it's quite brazen. Tekken already sucks to me enough but now they go ripping off SNK designs. This is failure on the highest level.


----------



## dementia_ (Feb 16, 2007)

The animation looks a step below the graphics.

Would it kill Namco to reanimate them to make them more natural looking instead of reusing the same frames? 

also:

*Spoiler*: __ 








Real original, guys.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2007)

They'd better have Heihachi


----------



## gabha (Feb 16, 2007)

dementia_ said:


> The animation looks a step below the graphics.
> 
> Would it kill Namco to reanimate them to make them more natural looking instead of reusing the same frames?
> 
> ...



Lol, where's that from?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2007)

The game looks tight too me. I will get it when I get my PS3 more than likely.


----------



## Astronaut (Feb 16, 2007)

I'm stoked.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes, finally some pictures. Can't wait for this


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2007)

Where the hells Jin? I wanna see his picture! All we see  is a picture of that shitty Rock Howard rip off. I wanna see my favorite little Devil Child and what became of him. 

Also damn now I'm even more pissed off that I don't have a PS3 T_T


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 16, 2007)

If you look at the video and look at the developers working on the game on the computer you can see the outline of Jin. It looks like he's in his standard alternate outfit. He was doing his Demon's Paw. 

So yes, Jin's definately in the game. I just wonder if he will be the sub boss, boss or what. I don't know. 

Namco said this about it during the AOU yesterday

- Tekken 6 a PlayStation 3 game, or an arcade game? The answer will likely be both! The game will debut sometime in 2007 as the first arcade game to use a new arcade board based off the PlayStation 3 hardware. News of a PS3-based arcade board is news in of itself, as it's the first time such a project has been mentioned. Presumably, ports to the PS3 itself will be simple, meaning Tekken 6 is as good as confirmed for home release.

EDIT: Just realized it said PS3 on one of the screens so yeah it's for PS3 too
- Tekken 6 the elements of Tekken 5 and Dark Resurrection that were received well by players
- Greatest character count ever in a Tekken (Which pretty much means every Tekken character in DR will be there with new ones
- Heavily customizable character costumes(As you saw in the video with Asuka and Jack. You couldn't even Tekken it was Jack under there although you had a hunch. With Asuka, I didn't even know it was her until I saw the style)
- Greater interactivity in the stages (Hell yes, I expected this)
- Still in development
- Evolved fighting system (Notice Dragonov bobbing and dodging against Bryan in the trailer and notice how the combos are a bit more VF-ish combined with Tekken)
- HD support
- Surprises surprises? Byran fired a shotgun and that's clearly customizable. Crap. Imagine customizing Kazuya with special gloves allow everything to be electric. ESDF ftw!! (Electric Spinning Demon's Foot). Or imagine equipping Fox with better shoes allowing faster gameplay and more footwork or something

Now from the website
*
**These aren't the only new characters, wait for more news!** *

I swear to god. If Leo ends up being Paul's bastard son I'll freak. 

Finally, apparently the trailer was a low-res one and it doesn't look as good as the one at AOU. This is said by someone who's actually been there so I'm excited to see how good the game will look in it's final form with the added graphics and full HD support.


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2007)

Did they say anything about Tekken going online? Man I really wanna bring my game online and hopefully open a can of whup-ass on y'all and show you how owned everybody would be by me and buddy Eddy Gordo. 

Also please god don't Jin the final boss I don't wanna fight against him! I don't! T_T


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 16, 2007)

Namco said in one of the recent Famitsu's Tekken won't be going online for a while so I'm guessing during 7 it will. 

They also said Tekken 6 will "look much much better than any Tekken out there" so it's obvious these aren't true graphics. Let alone in a development stage of a game with a low-res trailer.

Also they commented about the SIXAXIS being used interestingly during battle. Did you see Dragonov dodging and stepping to hit Bryan with his counter? That's what I think it will be involved with, atleast one of it's features. Being able to use the SIXAXIS to dodge, weave and then work into counters is what I was hoping for when I imagined T6 for it. I'm glad it's happening too. Hirada did make a comment about possibly using it for holds too, I'd like that. 

I'm still shocked about Bryan firing the shotgun at the end of the trailer. A customizable Bryan firing it. To many ideas are popping into my head right now. Battles are becoming alot more interesting.


----------



## NecroAngel (Feb 16, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> No, Leo is not a fucking badass, he is a fucking rip off of Rock Howard.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, seriously it's quite brazen. Tekken already sucks to me enough but now they go ripping off SNK designs. This is failure on the highest level.



Holy shit. Hybridial, on a naruto forum? This is the last place I'd expect to find you.


Anyway it looks alright... if I ever happen to buy a PS3 I'll get it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 16, 2007)

dementia_ said:


> The animation looks a step below the graphics.
> 
> Would it kill Namco to reanimate them to make them more natural looking instead of reusing the same frames?
> 
> ...



I lol'd @ how more or less the one in Tekken looks like a clone.

Let's hope he/her? [It's a trap to me either way] doesn't have the same moves as that character it's just cloning attire wise. That honestly made me laugh at how simplistic, generic, and overall copy-worthy that design was.

Way2go Namco.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

And people just bitch about anything, loving it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 16, 2007)

Bitching about someone who seems to just be a clone of another character.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

Oh noes, let's all go crazy. The game still looks as fun as fuck, who cares what they look like? Naruto looks like ever othere shonen anime character out there, OH NOES LETS NOT WATCH IT NOW...i mean really.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2007)

When I saw it was you, some how I wasn't supprised at the negative attitude. I wonder if the character was placed in a diffrent game, whether the reaction too the said character would be the same.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 16, 2007)

The reaction would be the same, because said character appearing after the other is a clone off the other, no matter what god damned game it is. Trust me, even for series I like [Castlevania], there are clones, so it's not to just omg $ony, which is what I'm assuming is why there is that expected attitude from me, because I personally like Sony's next-gen system the least.

Really, that logic of clone characters is mostly negative, as it seems a waste to create a character exactly like another, one of the reasons Shadow gets a lot of bad rep. Because he is mostly a Sonic clone.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

Bad rep? He has more rep then sonic these days


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 16, 2007)

NecroAngel said:


> Holy shit. Hybridial, on a naruto forum? This is the last place I'd expect to find you.



I like how you say it as if the apocalypse is about to sweep though... it's the effect I aim for  

So, who do I know you as, because it's not as Necro Angel, I'm fairly sure. As for why I'm here, well because CrazyMTF needed some help, and hell, this place doesn't seem so bad. I just don't go into the Naruto or Bleach sections, and nobody gets hurt as a result


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Bad rep? He has more rep then sonic these days



Please, you can't be serious ;_;

Shadow>>Sonic is like.....Garbage>>>cake. Just....;___;

I can give so many examples of disliked clone characters. Waluigi, Eggman Nega, Koopa kids [the Mario Party ones], and based on art, Hammer and Julius' face in Aria of Sorrow.


----------



## Birkin (Feb 16, 2007)

Always loved the Tekken series and will keep loving it =) Leo looks like a cool character, but still _nothing_ beats Hwoarang


----------



## Oathkeeper (Feb 16, 2007)

OMFG!!! can't wait. i must have it. Leo is hot!-^_^-


----------



## shadow_wisp (Feb 16, 2007)

I watched that last night, i can't wait it's going to be awesome you
can just tell!


----------



## Bass (Feb 16, 2007)

Leo's design is decent but his fighting style is so ewww. The girl, Zelwhatever, looks to be very interesting. She probably has a lot of counters with all the sliding between the opponent's legs and whatnot.

Also, Bryan using the shotgun is *WIN.*


----------



## Bender (Feb 16, 2007)

Why the hell is Bryan even using a Shotgun, he's crazy ass motherfucking cyborg he shouldn't need a gun. This is Tekken not Mortal Kombat. That's some weird ass shit. Or perhaps, he's using a shotgun because he got owned by Yoshimitsu but came back from the dead. Oh well, still bad ass.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 16, 2007)

It's a customizable shotgun. I'm guessing if you customize a weapon they gain some extra moves with it or something. Weird.


----------



## Oathkeeper (Feb 16, 2007)

yea, that would seem what it would do form the emense powa of tha PS3!!


----------



## Oathkeeper (Feb 16, 2007)

Jin would be hard as hell to beat if he was a main boss...

i'm scared


----------



## lo0p (Feb 16, 2007)

Asuka.  I'm sold.  Hopefully the price for the ps3 will drop by a hundred or two by the time it's out.  

And about the new character Leo, am I the only one who thinks "he" might be a girl?


----------



## ifira (Feb 16, 2007)

ASUKA!! XD

have always enjoyed Tekken 5 and the DR series. hope to see more in the coming weeks! LOL


----------



## Shadow Blade (Feb 17, 2007)

Leo looks too much like freakin' Rock Howard


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 17, 2007)

Is Oh! Great doing the character designs/clothes for Tekken 6 like he did for Tekken 5? Doesn't look like it  Asuka's clothes for Tekken 5 looks much better then what she has for Tekken 6.

Leo is um.... yeah.  

Graphically I say VF5 impress me more then from what I saw on the Tekken 6 trailer but who knows it may have been an early build of the game and I'll end up looking better later on.


Anyways still looking forward to it. I've liked the gameplay the series had and it's characters.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Feb 17, 2007)

I just hope T6 is going to be released this holiday season on the PS3. VF5 is nice and all... but it's Tekken!


----------



## Bass (Feb 17, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I'm guessing if you customize a weapon they gain some extra moves with it or something. Weird.



Lee's twin pistols = pwnage ?


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2007)

Shadow Blade said:


> Leo looks too much like freakin' Rock Howard



Rock Howard is soo much freaking cooler Leo plus he looks so damn girly it isn't even funny.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 17, 2007)

Leo sorta looks like the head was from the girl from Silent Hill 3, and the attire..thats already been covered.


----------



## staradderdragoon (Feb 17, 2007)

looks pretty fucking awesome. there's another reason to get a ps3...but will it sway me away from forza 2 and a 360....hmmm...damn, i may have to get both systems...crap


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> No, Leo is not a fucking badass, he is a fucking rip off of Rock Howard.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, seriously it's quite brazen. Tekken already sucks to me enough but now they go ripping off SNK designs. This is failure on the highest level.



Woah,woah! Check yourself, you saying Tekken sucks? I know the very sight of girly-boy (Leo) isn't too pleasing but that doesn't mean he's tainting the series plus the previous Tekken games were sick as hell plus, It's not like they,ve ripped off the designs of other game characters.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Woah,woah! Check yourself, you saying Tekken sucks? I know the very sight of girly-boy (Leo) isn't too pleasing but that doesn't mean he's tainting the series plus the previous Tekken games were sick as hell plus, It's not like they,ve ripped off the designs of other game characters.



Don't get him started. He just dislikes the series, best bet would be not to nudge him on, he's going to rant about how bad it is *Though i love the series*


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Don't get him started. He just dislikes the series, best bet would be not to nudge him on, he's going to rant about how bad it is *Though i love the series*



 Thank god I'm not the only one who likes the series! *High-fives Crazymtf* I just pray that they add Eddy Gordo he's my boy besides Jin one of the charcters I'm good with ( along with Christie, that girl damn sexy ).


----------



## Jedi Mind Tricks (Feb 17, 2007)

This is awesome. It better have online play.

All I need is Kazuya to pick and other characters to kick the shit out of.


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Don't get him started. He just dislikes the series, best bet would be not to nudge him on, he's going to rant about how bad it is *Though i love the series*



Yeah, well I like my Beat em ups with cool characters and good gameplay, thank you very much 

Besides, it's a well known fact that you can pick any KoF team and they'd mop the floor with the entire Tekken roster, especially the Fatal Fury team or the Mark of the Wolves Team.


----------



## Bender (Feb 17, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> Yeah, well I like my Beat em ups with cool characters and good gameplay, thank you very much



Tekken does have cool characters, ever heard of Asuka? She's practically the best beat'em up characters.



			
				Hybridal said:
			
		

> Besides, it's a well known fact that you can pick any KoF team and they'd mop the floor with the entire Tekken roster, especially the Fatal Fury team or the Mark of the Wolves Team.



And....? Is this your reason for hating the Tekken series?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2007)

His reason for hating tekken is because it's not KoF. Simple.


----------



## Aman (Feb 17, 2007)

Hmm, this was ugly. Hopefully it gets better.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2007)

The graphics are ugly? I'll admit there not on PS3/XBOX 360 level but it's far from "Ugly"


----------



## Aman (Feb 17, 2007)

Isn't that what we should compare them to? I look at what I expect from a console when I rate the graphics, what looks like an amazing Xbox game wouldn't get rated as amazing from me if it's for the PS3, don't you agree?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2007)

It's early production, i really doubt that's how it'll look by *"2008"* is all i'm saying.


----------



## Aman (Feb 17, 2007)

Yes, but right now it's ugly. Hopefully it gets much better.


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> His reason for hating tekken is because it's not KoF. Simple.



Oh come on, if that were true then why do I like Soul Calibur, DOA, Streetfighter, Samurai Showdown, Darkstalkers *ad nauseum*

No, Tekken is slow, shallow and dull. Simple as that.



C-Dog said:


> Tekken does have cool characters, ever heard of Asuka? She's practically the best beat'em up characters.



Asuka is blegh, and that's coming from somebody who tends to love female characters. Leona, Chun Li, Mai Shiranui, B. Jenet, Morrigan, Sophitia, Cammy, Hibiki, Iroha etc.

Why the list? Those are among the characters Asuka has no right to even be mentioned in the same breath of. Nina and Anna Williams are a bit better though, shame that Death By Degrees game killed Nina's appeal.


----------



## Kayo (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks good, too bad that I haven't played Tekken since Tekken 4.


----------



## sperish (Feb 17, 2007)

Zafina seems likeable. And as for Leo, I'm predicting a lot of yaoi fanfiction in his future. :>


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> Oh come on, if that were true then why do I like Soul Calibur, DOA, Streetfighter, Samurai Showdown, Darkstalkers *ad nauseum*
> 
> *No, Tekken is slow, shallow and dull. Simple as that.*
> 
> ...



It's not really any of those. Maybe Slower then DOA but far from "Slow" Slow would belong to Mortal combat. As for Shallow, i already talked to you about this, you haven't seen any people that actually know what there doing it seems. And dull? That's just personal choice on your part.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 17, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> Woah,woah! Check yourself, you saying Tekken sucks? I know the very sight of girly-boy (Leo) isn't too pleasing but that doesn't mean he's tainting the series plus the previous Tekken games were sick as hell plus, *It's not like they,ve ripped off the designs of other game characters.*




Sarah Bryant says hi.

And I wouldn't say Tekken sucks, I just don't really prefer the fighting engine that its based off of.  Sure it's can be rather technical when creating juggles and strings that end in death, but it's just not my cup of tea, especially being a VF enthusiast.  But hey, it hasn't stopped me from buying all the Tekken games so far. XD  Well, we'll see how they implement the sixaxis into this.  I'm kinda hesitant in what will come out of it, but considering it is in the controller, someone has gotta put the damn tech in use.

And I'm pretty sure Heihachi will be in it.  I mean, shit, the bastard can't die regardless of what you do to him. -_-


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 17, 2007)

Heihachi survived a fucking explosion. 

The only way we see that guy die is if we see someone kill him during the intro or they make a comment on his funeral. He's too powerful. 

He needs a disiple but then again, no one can pwn as bad as Heihachi does in what he does. Damn, sucks he's old.


----------



## Vion (Feb 17, 2007)

I don't think He'll ever die... But then again fighting game stories go in the most strange directions.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 17, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> He needs a disiple but then again, no one can pwn as bad as Heihachi does in what he does. Damn, sucks he's old.



Kazuya seems to be doing a fine job of living in his father's footsteps considering he climbed out of a volcano.


----------



## Vion (Feb 17, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> Yeah, well I like my Beat em ups with cool characters and good gameplay, thank you very much
> 
> Besides, it's a well known fact that you can pick any KoF team and they'd mop the floor with the entire Tekken roster, especially the Fatal Fury team or the Mark of the Wolves Team.



Is it possible that you just love making compaisions based on Japanese biasd views?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2007)

same  game, better graphics, snooze


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> same  game, better graphics, snooze



Weren't you the one excited about Super Smash and Naruto for Wii? Haha


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 17, 2007)

More info




> Leo is female.
> From director talk.
> Leo's martial art style is same as akira in VF but with her own
> original style added. Leo is made like how paul was made
> ...



- LEO IS A FUCKING FEMALE!!!! I love it 
- Taking alot of tributes to VF (team Tekken likes VF, they also want to see a Tekken vs VF) so that makes sense 
- More than 2 new characters....I wonder who the guy will be
- Early demo vid? It was obvious
- Strategic levels? I really like this, alot
- More animations, well Asuka's flying elbow seemed a bit different animation-wise, having everyone get new animations, frame data and attacks is great
- The final line is the nail in the coffin - weapons added onto certain characters will allow them to gain other skills. Bryan is a perfect example. Imagine Law with nunchuku...badass



Donkey Show said:


> Kazuya seems to be doing a fine job of living in his father's footsteps considering he climbed out of a volcano.


Well, he tries. I'd hate for him to lose Tekken 5. He doesn't win anymore, it sucks. 

I'd kill for Kazuya to win Tekken 5 setting up the father vs son main theme rivalry like the the first 2 Tekken installments except Kazuya is on Heihachi's side.


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 17, 2007)

Vion said:


> Is it possible that you just love making compaisions based on Japanese biasd views?



Hm, last I checked Tekken is as Japanese as KoF. If I were bitching about Mortal Kombat, then we could talk nationalistic shit, but since we're not, please make a more intelligent reply next time. 

As far as MK goes, I like Shaolin Monks, thought they did a good job with that. The other games, kinda meh but at least Mortal Kombat has an interesting story and characters.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2007)

^No it doesn't. Every game MK came out with sucks, there movies suck, everything about the series spells suck. Though that's just my opinion


----------



## Bass (Feb 17, 2007)

I knew Leo didn't have a penis!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Weren't you the one excited about Super Smash and Naruto for Wii? Haha



it's true i'm excited for naruto for wii, but the gameplay system will be real different with the new system.  THe controller movement seems to replace button combinations, and the power of supers is related to the motion of controllers as well.  Better graphics, but much different gameplay.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2007)

^Yeah tell me how that goes when you actually get it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 17, 2007)

that's the thing , it will be tough to play for a while...


----------



## MS81 (Feb 17, 2007)

this looks badass.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Feb 17, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> No, Tekken is slow, shallow and dull. Simple as that.



Wow....to each his/her own I guess.


----------



## lo0p (Feb 17, 2007)

Link to "director talk" that confirms Leo is a girl.  It's all in Japanese but there's some new footage as well:



I figured she was a girl in the first place and thought she was kinda cute but then some people started saying she was a guy.  Damn you


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 18, 2007)

I had thought it was a guy but now after realizing it's a girl I don't have any problems. I like it that way.


----------



## King Bookah (Feb 18, 2007)

Exactly what tributes will there be to Virtua Fighter in Tekken 6? What do they mean by that comment?


----------



## ifira (Feb 18, 2007)

leo looks somewhat in the middle of a girl and boy. LOL. anyway. doesn't really matters. 

i am not a sexist when it comes to playing games. XD


----------



## NecroAngel (Feb 18, 2007)

Even if Tekken isn't a good fighter, I still manage to have fun with it... plus I've already bought all (or most) Tekken games in the past, can't stop now  



Hybridial said:


> I like how you say it as if the apocalypse is about to sweep though... it's the effect I aim for
> 
> So, who do I know you as, because it's not as Necro Angel, I'm fairly sure. As for why I'm here, well because CrazyMTF needed some help, and hell, this place doesn't seem so bad. I just don't go into the Naruto or Bleach sections, and nobody gets hurt as a result




You don't really know me. I've seen you around on several other forums, had the misfortune of thinking I could say Naruto was a good anime when you were present and leave with my face intact , and I've read your column, etc. Just never bothered to contact you further.

Anyway good to have you here, NF definitely needs more intelligent posters.


----------



## MS81 (Feb 18, 2007)

tekken 6 looks like tekken dark ressurection to me.

if you look at 5.5 pics on Ign they very Identicle.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 18, 2007)

And that's why people are saying the graphics aren't so hot. Those graphics are from like, 2006, like, early 2006 

But, polishing up would make it better, but it would be best to get the core mechanics down already.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 18, 2007)

^ If they can pull something similar to VF5 in character modeling (which I'm sure they'll get close and perhaps surpass), then yes, it's a nice looking game.  Besides that, it does look rather mediocre in comparison, especially with that close up of Leo's DSLs.

But hey, Tekken is one of BandaiNamco's money makers, they have the resources, give it time.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 18, 2007)

Polishing a game doesn't take a week, it takes time :3


----------



## ZE (Feb 18, 2007)

Awesome. I liked especially the part of Brian with a shotgun lol. The graphics don?t look that good, but they have time to work in that part. I just hope they are not stupid enough to decide not include online, that will probably be the most stupid decision they make, I mean, the only game I would ever be interested in playing online is the one who doesn?t get any online options, I want to play against all the good gamers in the word and kick their asses, god dammit.


----------



## Prince Leon (Feb 18, 2007)

Damn I can't wait to get this game!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Polishing a game doesn't take a week, it takes time :3



And release date is 2008...they have time


----------



## Enigma Hector (Feb 19, 2007)

_I'm not a big fighter game lover, but it looks good I'll rent it then decide, but for now the game does not look as good, lets just hope it looks better when it comes out with a demo k? =D_


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2007)

Hector Requiem said:


> _I'm not a big fighter game lover, but it looks good I'll rent it then decide, but for now the game does not look as good, lets just hope it looks better when it comes out with a demo k? =D_



Ummm ok, thanks for your insight


----------



## dementia_ (Feb 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> And release date is 2008...they have time



The trailer says Tekken 6 is coming out this year.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 19, 2007)

To everyone who's complaining and whining about the graphics

My friend is translating the director's interview first hand and even though he's not done he said that director stated that this trailer is from an early build of the game. 

The exact same thing happened last year when people thought the Tekken 6 video at E3 was truly Tekken 6 and it's graphics but then Namco said that they made a Tekken video using DR's engine and it relates nothing to Tekken 6 and it's graphics. 

Once again, it confirms the game is an early build and when he's done translating I'm posting. Some other stuff it says (some we already know but In detail)

- Leo is female and uses like Akira from VF. She's being made for beginners like Paul was originally
- Stages will be more interactive and have more strategic use
- Customization to the highest level. We've heard about this but it tells more
- Fighting system will be more improved than ever of course.


----------



## ZE (Feb 19, 2007)

Tekken 5 is probably one of the best graphically speaking games on the ps2. Almost identical to the arcade version. So I wouldn’t worry about the graphics. Tekken makers know how to use a console perfectly, and the ps2 was already limited, so now that they are working with the most powerful console in the market I expect the best. They are the best fighting game makers in the world after all.

Edit: I can’t believe in this forum, man. Sometimes it freezes when I try to post something. It’s annoying.


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 19, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> To everyone who's complaining and whining about the graphics
> 
> My friend is translating the director's interview first hand and even though he's not done he said that director stated that this trailer is from an early build of the game.
> 
> ...


I'm glad to hear that. It would be quite a let down if the current game quality shown in the trailer will be the actual final product. And I'm hoping to see new character models instead. It's quite obvious that they're recycling DR models (Bryan, Asuka) and polish them up with new textures to fool our eyes.

Leo is a 'she'? O_O


----------



## Bass (Feb 19, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> - Leo is female and uses like Akira from VF. She's being made for beginners like Paul was originally





Uses like Akira yet made for beginners?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2007)

Shit that looks rich..... but so far off.


----------



## ZE (Feb 20, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Shit that looks rich..... but so far off.



Man, you are gonna beat a record or what? Always banned.


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 20, 2007)

ZE said:


> They are the best fighting game makers in the world after all.



SNK > Namco.

KoF XI proves this.


----------



## ZE (Feb 20, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> SNK > Namco.
> 
> KoF XI proves this.



I like KOF too, but only on the arcades, I don?t like to play KOF on any consoles or with a controller. And I think I?m not the only one, the sales will confirm what I?m saying. Oh. And it?s much easier to make 2D games than 3D.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2007)

> Man, you are gonna beat a record or what? Always banned.


 Shit, I think I may have.....

I like tekken for 3d, and Narutimate Accel for 2d, and that's Bandai namco I belive....


----------



## Azurite (Feb 20, 2007)

Ah, looking forward to seeing this! It's so realistic!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 20, 2007)

Stargaze said:


> It's so realistic!



You've...never looked at the Tekken roster, have you?


----------



## Bender (Feb 20, 2007)

Stargaze said:


> Ah, looking forward to seeing this! It's so realistic!



Have you taken any time to actually play the game?


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2007)

The thing is....my skills are the same as ever, but internet play will be fun.


----------



## Znith (Feb 21, 2007)

can't wait for this game
looks like the game has more grapplers and awesome new customizations


----------



## Kaki (Feb 21, 2007)

The customizations are indeed tantalizing....I can't wait to see how pimped out this shit will be.


----------



## Znith (Feb 21, 2007)

they need to bring back Gonz and Tekken Volleyball


----------



## Kaki (Feb 21, 2007)

fuck yes they do.....and yon customize him.


----------



## Itanji Kuraisu (Feb 21, 2007)

As long as there is an Aikijiujutsu character Im fine like Jun/Asuka. Hopefully this time it will be a male so he'll have more powerful attacks.

Also, can some of the older characters please go away. Like Bruce. Please go away.


----------



## Bisuke (Feb 21, 2007)

great!  I hope Xiaoyu is still in it!

[EDIT]
the new guy named Leo looks so hawt!
[/EDIT]

>>

once I get my hands on that game (and the PS3), I'll definitely kick butt again!


----------



## delirium (Feb 21, 2007)

^^Hmm.. never figured you for a gamer, Bi.

Stopped playing Tekken a long time ago, but the trailer looks nice. Maybe I'll pick it up again.


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 21, 2007)

ZE said:


> I like KOF too, but only on the arcades, I don’t like to play KOF on any consoles or with a controller. And I think I’m not the only one, the sales will confirm what I’m saying. Oh. And it’s much easier to make 2D games than 3D.



If you think sales make a good game, then you got a very heavilly crap conception of what makes a good game. It also might be easier to make a 2D game than a 3D game, but that means it's also very, very hard to make a superb 2D game, and those superb games (Streetfighter 2+3,Garou: Mark of the Wolves, Samurai Showdown 2) don't come along often at all, but XI suprised me with just how damn good it is, it deserves being mentioned among those greats.

Your reasoning for not playing them on consoles is fine, although a bit unfair 

I can do some incredible things with a PS2 controller, I don't think it's hard at all, and I'm better at it than with an arcade stick. Just not used to using one of those.


----------



## tinky winkyxx (Feb 21, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fixed             .


----------



## RodMack (Feb 22, 2007)

Lee Chaolan better be in this game. Cause it would suck if he's not and I would have to use another person, which would prolly be Dragunov for now.

Tekken 6 for sure is gonna be another great game. The trailer has impressed me and I know it's gonna look way better when it comes out. I laughed when I saw Bryan juggling Jack-5 (I believe) with that shotgun. If Yoshimitsu appears in Tekken 6, then it would mean that both Bryan an Yoshimitsu would be using a weapon of some sort during a fight.

The first thing I thought when I saw Leo was that his face and hair looked like  Rock Howard from KOF. I don't play KOF but I have seen how Rock looks like, and Leo reminded me of him, expect Leo kinda looks gay. xD Zafina's fighting style seemed weird to me, I wonder if's it's gonna be confusing like Christie's/Eddy's capoeira.


----------



## little nin (Feb 22, 2007)

ahh christie + eddie, they are are real easy to play with, i love me some tekken 

if i get a ps3 the nin will pick this up >_>


----------



## Znith (Feb 22, 2007)

yeah hopefully Christie is back in it
got to love those long tanned legs and boobs


----------



## Shino (Feb 22, 2007)

Itanji Kuraisu said:


> As long as there is an Aikijiujutsu character Im fine like Jun/Asuka. Hopefully this time it will be a male so he'll have more powerful attacks.
> 
> Also, can some of the older characters please go away. Like Bruce. Please go away.



characters go away?  too hard for yah?   

i like bruce hes fun to play with, muay thai is the shit.  but ive always been good with hwoarang, ling, steve, and now asuka since tekken 5.

i still cant tell if leo is a guy or a girl....either way, im definately getting this if/when i get the ps3


----------



## Bender (Feb 22, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> Oh come on, if that were true then why do I like Soul Calibur, DOA, Streetfighter, Samurai Showdown, Darkstalkers *ad nauseum*
> 
> No, Tekken is slow, shallow and dull. Simple as that.



First off, Tekken is no slow, Tekken is not shallow and It is damn sure not dull but that is what you my friend be. Sorry. If anything Tekken is pretty much the best fighting games and is pretty much exact and realistic

All those games you listed are terrible (except Soul Caliber) and don't even come close to the Tekken series.

[QUOTER=Hybridial]
Asuka is blegh, and that's coming from somebody who tends to love female characters. Leona, Chun Li, Mai Shiranui, B. Jenet, Morrigan, Sophitia, Cammy, Hibiki, Iroha etc.
[/QUOTE]

And?



			
				Hybridial said:
			
		

> Why the list? Those are among the characters Asuka has no right to even be mentioned in the same breath of. Nina and Anna Williams are a bit better though, shame that Death By Degrees game killed Nina's appeal.



If anything Asuka's name shouldn't be coming out of your mouth since she is better then you not to mention owns Nina and Anna.


----------



## Shino (Feb 22, 2007)

asuka is the shit.  her and ling xiaoyu are the best female characters, imo.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 22, 2007)

Znith said:


> yeah hopefully Christie is back in it
> got to love those long tanned legs and boobs


Well, she ain't Brazilian for a reason. 

Though I do find it funny that she's Brazilian yet has no accent. xD


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

It could be extra fun to customize her.....hell its fun to play with everyone. 
Maybe a pimped out bear.


----------



## RodMack (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't like Kuma/Panda, Jack-5.

One fighter I know for sure I'll completely suck at is King. I can never do all of his throw combos.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 29, 2007)

Jin, Heihachi, Hwoarang, Kazuya and Dragonov are confirmed as you can see. Also Asuka, Lili and Yoshimitsu are confirmed. Looking at the graphics I wonder how they will be when the game's finished, Namco did state the trailer graphics weren't updated to their current build. Beyond that I'm ESTATIC that Jin's been shown. 

Btw, if no one's heard the story or the bios yet I'll post them l


> Storyline
> 
> The 5th King of the Iron Fist Tournament has ended with Heihachi Mishima missing and the eventual winner being Jin Kazama.
> 
> ...


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Apr 29, 2007)

C-Dog said:


> If anything *Tekken is pretty much the best fighting games* and is *pretty much exact and realistic*
> 
> All those games you listed are *terrible* (except *Soul Caliber*) and *don't even come close to the Tekken series*.



LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That was magical.


----------



## MS81 (Apr 29, 2007)

I can't w8. 

while it don't look next gen but it definitely looks good.


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Jin, Heihachi, Hwoarang, Kazuya and Dragonov are confirmed as you can see. Also Asuka, Lili and Yoshimitsu are confirmed. Looking at the graphics I wonder how they will be when the game's finished, Namco did state the trailer graphics weren't updated to their current build. Beyond that I'm ESTATIC that Jin's been shown.
> 
> Btw, if no one's heard the story or the bios yet I'll post them l



I posted this before but I'm even more hyped that you found some scans!  Thanks man!


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 29, 2007)

MS81 said:


> I can't w8.
> 
> while it don't look next gen but it definitely looks good.



New Magazine Pics = Next Gen 4 Sho


----------



## Bender (Apr 29, 2007)

yoshimitsu look's hella bad ass man. Just look at him..


----------



## ifira (Apr 30, 2007)

Asuka! 

My best character for Tekken 5, thro i can't really beat people with my skills.


----------



## Blaquejojo (Apr 30, 2007)

"Jin Kazama then assumes the role as head of the Mishima Zaibatsu and begins using the special Tekken force units for propaganda and manipulative acts all over the world."

What? o_O
Thats doesn't sound like Jin!?


----------



## MS81 (Apr 30, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> New Magazine Pics = Next Gen 4 Sho



nah it looks a lil better than Dark resurrection.


----------



## Ramen_Chick (Apr 30, 2007)

I am the biggest Tekken dork of all time. =.= I own them all and still play the reg tekken from time to time. I can't wait for this one to come out. going to be interesting with live backgrounds again.

I hope Lee Choalan is in it ;x he's so fast xD


----------



## Bender (May 3, 2007)

Ramen_Chick said:


> I am the biggest Tekken dork of all time. =.= I own them all and still play the reg tekken from time to time. I can't wait for this one to come out. going to be interesting with live backgrounds again.
> 
> I hope Lee Choalan is in it ;x he's so fast xD



Welcome to the motherfucking club my friend!


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (May 3, 2007)

two new scans 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Tekken 6 Story 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Story:
The 5th ?King of the Iron Fist Tournament? has ended with Heihachi Mishima missing and the eventual winner being Jin Kazama.

Jin Kazama then assumes the role as head of the Mishima Zaibatsu and beings using the special Tekken force units for propaganda and manipulative acts all over the world. Eventually many people become upset by this and it starts riots and eventually war amongst nations.

With the world now at war, many nations lose their power and the Mishima Zaibatsu declares itself as an independent nation.

The Mishima Zaibatsu is intent on conquering the world with only G Corporation to stand in its way. People around the world see G Corporation as a savior and G Corporation offers a price on Jin Kazama to anyone that can bring him in alive.

Just as anyone could have expected, the announced for the 6th ?King of Iron Fist Tournament? was under way.

Those that want to make a name for themselves, those that seek money, and those that want revenge. Many different ideals and goals gather while the Tekken 6 tournament is unveiled.




Character Storys

*Spoiler*: __ 




Leo:

* Leo?s father is a world famous detective. Leo wants to become just like her father. Her father ends up missing before the tournament is announced.
* Leo is of German ethnicity and practices Hakyokuken style of martial arts.
* Leo?s mother works in the same G Corporation division that may have betrayed Kazuya. Leo lived happily with her mother until she is murdered.
* The murder investigation ends abruptly and after mourning Leo decides to take matters into her own hands.
* Upon further investigation into the murder, Leo notices that a name, ?Kazuya Mishima? keeps showing up and then decides to enter the next Iron Fist Tournament to get her revenge.

Zafina:

* Zafina is a guardian to the tomb of a royal family at a village that has been around for centuries. The sealed grave is believed to protect the well being of the tribe.
* Many martial artists have tried to enter the tomb but Zafina has single handedly defeated them all.
* Zafina follows the ideals of astrology and finds out that something very bad is going to happen, something that could possibly lead to the end of the world.
* One day the village elders prophisized that when two ?evil stars? meet, the seal on the graves will be broken and the world end.
* Zafina leaves the village to see if the world is really going to end.

Heihachi:

* After being assaulted by the Jack force, Heihachi wakes up only to find out that the ?King of Iron Fist Tournament 5″ has already ended.
* He goes back to Zaibatsu headquarters only to find the Tekken force blocking his way.
* After the next Iron Fist Tournament is announced and Heihachi finds out that Jin Kazama is the new head of the Mishima Zaibatsu, he is enraged and declares that he will get everything back.

Yoshimitsu:

* Trying to avenge his fallen Manji clan comrades, while going after Bryan Fury, Yoshimitsu realizes that his sword is weakening.
* His sword is a cursed blade. By killing evil doers and villains the sword would retain its power, otherwise the cursed sword will make the user go insane.
* Yoshimitsu realizes that he can no longer use his old sword and decides to use another blade that seals the properties of the cursed sword. He then decides to enter the King of Iron Fist 6 Tournament.

Kazuya:

* Kazuya Mishima has figured out which division of G Corporation was the one that betrayed him and viciously killed them all.
* Kazuya has now risen to the head of G Corporation in the shadows.
* The world is now against the Mishima Zaibatsu and Kazuya fuels the fire by leading G Corporation against it.
* Kazuya can?t stand anyone else conquering the world other than himself so he decides to go against Jin Kazama and the Mishima Zaibatsu.
* Kazuya realizes that G Corporation is very influencial amongst the people of the world now and he announces that anyone who captures Jin Kazama alive will receive a handsome cash reward.
* Immediately following his announcement, the King of Iron Fist 6 Tournament is announced by the Mishima Zaibatsu. Kazuya predicted this would happen and began to laugh hysterically.




REP me for it 

LS^^


----------



## Bender (May 3, 2007)

LegendarySaiyan said:


> two new scans
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



The first scan isn't new but the second one is.



			
				LegendarySaiyan said:
			
		

> Tekken 6 Story
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Kyubi Naruto already posted all of this stuff but I,ll give you a rep for  trying.


----------



## LegendarySaiyan (May 3, 2007)

damn, I thougth no one did lol  I will be more carefull next time 

LS^^


----------



## Bender (May 11, 2007)

They said that  alot of characters are going to come back in Tekken 6. Anybody besides me think that Yoshimitsu gonna have to go against Kunimitsu?


----------



## Soulbadguy (May 11, 2007)

i hope Steve gets neffed and they make Jin more like 4(iam jin fan)

iam bored playing tekken on my (+[__]0) I want 6 now!!!.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 11, 2007)

Lol @ actually using a PSP ASCII to describe the PSP. That was cute.

As for what I hope some character designs are...as the new characters are severely lacking in originality so far...



^Needs more designs like that.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (May 12, 2007)

Soulbadguy said:


> i hope Steve gets neffed and they make Jin more like 4(iam jin fan)
> 
> iam bored playing tekken on my (+[__]0) I want 6 now!!!.



Making Jin revert back to T4 Jin will ruin the game. I don't recall the techinicalities of it, but T4 Jin was extremely broken. If you've ever seen any high level tournament results of T4 most of it consist of 3 or 4 out of 5 of the top 5 are Jin players. Not using Jin back in T4 and fighting against Jin was a total uphill battle with flying rocks coming your way.


----------



## dementia_ (May 12, 2007)

Game's looking good.

As far as 3D fighters go, I'm a VF fan to the end, but Tekken is pretty fun.


----------



## Holadrim (May 12, 2007)

Though I'm more for 2D fighting games I do prefer Tekken over any other in the 3D buisness and the sixth sure looks terrific but I'm still amazed what great graphics T5 had for being a PS2-game XD


----------



## Bender (May 25, 2007)

Good new you guys! Good news!  

I found some more info on Tekken 6 baby! 

Check it! 

If you liked Xiao-chan (or Xiaoyu) from Tekken 5 You,ll be please to see how she  looks in Tekken 6. 



And some new magazine scans. 








Also if you noticed the spain-looking man in the magazine scan is Miguel a new character in Tekken 6. 


Along with new characters I bring bios as well.

ミゲル / Miguel
支配されることを嫌い、一匹狼として生きるミゲル。
厳格な家庭に生まれながら、喧嘩っ早く破天荒な性格で周囲から疎まれる存在であったミゲルは、両親とのあいだに生じた確執から15歳で家を飛び出し、顔なじみのバーに身を寄せるようになる。
そんなミゲルの身を案じ、両親に内緒で会いに来てくれる心優しい妹の存在は、ミゲルにとって唯一心を許せる特別な存在となっていった。それだけに、妹から「結婚する」と打ち明けられたときなど、本気で相手の男を殺してやろうと思ったほどであった。
結婚式当日、両親がいる手前、表立って式に参加するわけにもいかず、ミゲルは教会の外から遠巻きに式の様子を見守っていた。どこまでも青く晴れ渡った空の下、ヴァージンロードを歩くふたりを祝福するかのように、上空を飛行機の編隊が通過していく……その直後、熱を含んだ猛烈な爆風が吹き荒れた。
大きく飛ばされ、全身を貫く激しい痛みに気を失いそうになりながらも、妹の姿を求め必死に教会へと向かうミゲル。しかし、そこで見たものは、ドレスを鮮血に染め息絶えている妹の姿であった。炎と煙に包まれたガレキの野に、ミゲルの言葉にならない絶叫が虚しく響き渡った。
その後、爆撃が三島財閥によるものであったと知ったミゲルは、激しい憎悪に身を委ね、三島財閥頭首である風間 仁に復習を誓うのであった。

Despising the thought of having his life in the hands of others, Miguel sought to live his life on his own. Even after being raised strictly by his parents, the blood thirsty personality of Miguel found him starting fights with the people around him and caused him to be seen as a rebel amongst everyone he knew. After countless arguments and disagreements with his parents he decided to leave his home when he was just 15. He found sanctuary at a bar he visited often. Miguel trusted no one, except his kind-hearted sister, who he cared about more than anyone. She visited him secretly without their parents knowing about it. Some time later, Miguel’s sister told him that she was to be married. Miguel was outraged and seriously thought of killing her fiance. On the day of the wedding Miguel watched the ceremony from outside of the church, not wanting to be seen by his parents. Under the clear blue sky, almost as if it was a blessing, a line of planes passed by the wedding… when just a moment later, a violent, burning inferno covered the scene. Miguel was blown away, although he was in great pain and almost collapsed, he tried desperately to look for his sister inside the remains of the church. When he finally found her, Miguel saw that his sister was dead and her wedding dress soaked in her blood. Miguel’s screams echoed throughout the ruins. Some time after Miguel discovered that the air raid was ordered by the Mishima Zaibatsu, and with furious hatred he vowed to get revenge on the Zaibatsu’s leader, Jin Kazama.

—–

風間 仁 / Jin Kazama
三島 仁八を倒し、三島財閥の頭首となった風間 仁。
仁は特殊部隊”鉄拳衆”を使った巧みな工作活動によって世界中を混沌の渦に巻き込み、各国の軍事力を無力化したうえで、油田基地やスペースコロニー等エネルギー供給源を占拠する。そして、世界に対し独立と宣戦布告を宣言するのであった。
以来、破竹の勢いで世界を掌握していく三島財閥であったが、時が経つにつれ、次第に三島財閥に対抗する勢力が顕在化し始める。
その急先鋒であるG社を裏から操っているのが、三島 一八であるとの情報を得た仁は、自分の首に報奨金を掛けるというG社の発表を待っていたかのように、The King of Iron Fist Tournament 6の開催を発表するのであった。

Upon defeating his great grandfather, Jinpachi Mishima, Jin became the new head of the Mishima Zaibatsu. Jin brought chaos and suffering across the globe using the Tekken Forces to get rid of each county’s military power and take control of their energy resources, even their space colonies. After all that was done, the Mishima Zaibatsu declared itself an independent nation and declared war against all who opposed them. It seemed that the Mishima Zaibatsu would conquer the entire world until another power finally opposed Jin’s organization. G-Corporation, led by Kazuya Mishima, puts a bounty on Jin Kazama’s head. Almost as if Jin was expecting that G-Corporation would get involved, he immediately announced “The King of the Iron Fist Tournament 6.”


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 26, 2007)

Larger scans 

I'm very excited for this one. I just can't wait.


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 26, 2007)

Can't see shit captain.


----------



## Omega id (May 26, 2007)

Namco is running out of ideas for fighters... seriously when are you going to put a Traditional Chinese Wushu fighter on there? Fuckin' bull fighter =/


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 26, 2007)

Alright I uploaded them again, hopefully this time works


----------



## Goofy Titan (May 26, 2007)

Not to sound like a party pouncer, but I could have sworn those scans were posted on the last page..

Still, these are larger, and that's fine too.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 26, 2007)

And if you noticed when I first posted these scans I said they are the same scans except larger...


----------



## Jupiter Jazz (May 26, 2007)

Can't wait to see king in action for tekken 6, wonder what new multiparts he will have.


----------



## Birkin (May 26, 2007)

Hwoarang all the way.
Kazuya all the way
Jin all the way.
Lei all the way.
Bryan all the way.

Actually, Tekken 2/3/Tag characters all the way.


----------



## Bass (May 26, 2007)

Yoshimitsu has longer dreadlocks?


----------



## ZE (May 27, 2007)

I want to use Brian´s shotgun during the fights.


----------



## Bender (May 27, 2007)

Man when will they release Christie pics instead of flatchested Leo?  I wanna see my babygirl some more! Also Eddy Gordo too. Hopefully he get's his revenge against Kazuya or a more better story then just avenging daddy one that involves the hood or something to that effect. 

Also I wanna see Gon! 



			
				Bass said:
			
		

> Yoshimitsu has longer dreadlocks?



Looks like Eddy ain't the only Brazillian brother out there


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 30, 2007)

Tekken 6 location test in Japan next month. The lucky Japanese get a chance to play as Miguel, Zafina, Leo, Jin Kazama, Kazuya Mishima, Heihachi Mishima, Yoshimitsu, Sergei Dragunov, Lili, and Asuka Kazama. 

Besides that on 6/30 they will have new, all new Tekken 6 news in Famitsu.


----------



## Bender (May 30, 2007)

Hopefully, they *bring* Eddy Gordo into the game cuz I ain't see his name nowheres.

To me Leo is one lame transvestite rip-off of Rock Howard and Zafina is just...ugh 

While Miguel...WHAT THE FUCK IS A BULLFIGHTER DOING IN A FIGHTING GAME?


----------



## dementia_ (May 30, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> WHAT THE FUCK IS A BULLFIGHTER DOING IN A FIGHTING GAME?





hey lol


----------



## Bender (May 30, 2007)

dementia_ said:


> hey lol



Vega is much,much cooler then Miguel or maybe that's the other way around...   But from his bio he's a rip-off of Kyle from Final Fight:Streetwise.


----------



## MS81 (May 30, 2007)

Tekken 6 is starting to look good now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 1, 2007)

Better images from Gemaga


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 








A much much larger amount of images from here. The game's shaping up nicely.


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2007)

*whistles* Look like Virtua Fighter 5 gonna have some competition


----------



## Omega id (Jun 1, 2007)

Damn, I might just purchase a PS3 for Tekken 6 only (or a 360 if the rumors about Tekken going Microsoft are true).


----------



## Bender (Jun 4, 2007)

This game gon' be off the hook.


----------



## RodMack (Jun 4, 2007)

I swear to God, Miguel looks like an older version of a friend of mine.

Dammit, when will Namco show Lee Chaolan?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 10, 2007)

Some higher resolution character images

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Omega id (Jun 10, 2007)

So many Tekken fans yet none of you have joined my Fighting Game FC <.<

Anyway, nice find Kyubi... Heres hoping the next new character appeals to me... so far only Leo appeals to me.


----------



## Tristis (Jun 13, 2007)

Some Tekken DR good news.  Tekken DR should be receiving an update in the near future which will include a practice mode, online play, leaderboards, and more.
And Xiaoyu's looking awesome, can't wait for the arcade release.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jun 13, 2007)

Tristis said:


> Some Tekken DR good news.  Tekken DR should be receiving an update in the near future which will include a practice mode, online play, leaderboards, and more.
> And Xiaoyu's looking awesome, can't wait for the arcade release.



Where'd you get this info?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 13, 2007)

Famitsu announced it


----------



## Riley (Jun 14, 2007)

Yoshimitsu looks totally kick ass.


----------



## Omega id (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, but what is gay about that update is that you will have to PAY for it (something that should've been included on there in the first place). Though it'd probably be around $10 for the update, it should still be free.


----------



## killer_konoichi (Jun 16, 2007)

Ok, my only question, has it actually been decided that Leo is a girl?


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice images.. Jin looks kick ass.


----------



## Omega id (Jun 19, 2007)

I hope that information is false... a lot of the info there will not contribute to competitive gamin, which believe it or not, makes a majority of the Tekken players.

Mainly the following:

* “Moving in the stages” (As far as I can read there are multiple areas.)
* “Every chara has their special item to do funny attack, which you can buy via TEKKEN-net. (Marduk attacks with iron rod. Bruce breeds chickens, wearing something like ki-charge.”

Moving in stages? as in Bushido Blade? Collapsing stages like in DoA is a bad idea, but thats just my POV. Funny attacks? lets take the seriousness out of previous tekken bonus games and apply to main system while we're at it.

Rage system? I see ideas getting borrowed from 3 different fighting games from 3 different companies.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I hope that information is false... a lot of the info there will not contribute to competitive gamin, which believe it or not, makes a majority of the Tekken players.
> 
> Mainly the following:
> 
> ...



Nothing needs to be funny about Tekken except Law Paul Kuma and Panda who make up for the comedy in the series. Funny attacks during the fight? C'mon, Tekken is so to be a dark ass story no funny shit. Also for once I hope Xiaoyu's ending is more serious this time. I mean for Christ sake her boyfriend is controlled by the Devil Gene and is taking over the world.

Moving through stages?   I ain't got any complaints about that but maaaaan they are fucking ripping off Bloody Roar 4 I can picture them bitching about it too. 

Here it is!!

Well I always thought Tekken needed to be more wild.... 

Hopefully, they don't get too DBZ with it.


Also Rage system... Now that sounds hella cool.. Hopefully, It isn't similar to Def Jam fight for NY or Sword of Berserk...

I can only picture it now. 




Not upset or anything but man I'm kinda pumped.  Hopefully, I'm able to get a PS3 time It's released.

Edit: 



			
				Omega id said:
			
		

> Rage system? I see ideas getting borrowed from 3 different fighting games from 3 different companies.



What companies use a rage system for a fighting game? I,ve never heard of that? If anything it sounds kinda original. I ain't sure about Def Jam fight for Ny though sound kinda like it.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 19, 2007)

> C'mon, Tekken is so to be a dark ass story no funny shit.


 Its actually not always that serious, but the matter is bringing humor more into gameplay that is questionable.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 19, 2007)

Time for the huge Tekken 6 update

After the beta testing......

Given from what they are saying the Rage System actually works with the gameplay so it's not a huge boost, it's not cheap but it does help









> - The game is currently about 50% complete. There are definately 2 new characters yet to be seen, with the possibility of MORE. Please keep in mind that the game is still in beta testing and the final product will be different from how it is now.
> 
> - Apparently someone heard a rumor that the final character will appear in an unlimited online event
> 
> ...



If anyone was great with Devil Jin here's how he's changed 


> *  New move, f,f+3,1,b+1+2 (3rd hit is a mid punch). Zekusu doesn’t have any ideas on how to use the move yet.
> * New move, b+3, seems useless right now.
> * d/f+1+2 was changed to a double punch attack, the 2nd hit options were taken out.
> * The laser throw recovers slower now. No guaranteed follow up afterwards.
> ...



Now for the screens
*

Bruce and chickens?*

Decision??? where??
*
Day/Night Conversion*

Decision??? where??
Decision??? where??
Decision??? where??

(for reference the fire on the hands are from the Rage system. Notice their health is so low the flames thus their power increases)
*
Beta-test screens!!!!*

Decision??? where?? - _Julia vs Ling_
Decision??? where?? - _Asuka vs Fox_
Decision??? where?? - _Asuka vs Fox_
Decision??? where?? - _Armor King vs Dragonov_
Decision??? where?? - _Paul vs Devil Jin_
Decision??? where?? - _Julia vs Anna_
Decision??? where?? - _Fox vs Jack 6_
Decision??? where?? - _Law vs Bruce_*

My favorite lineup from the beta test*

Decision??? where?? - _Heihachi vs Jin Kazama_
Decision??? where?? - _Heihachi vs Jin Kazama_
Decision??? where?? - _Heihachi vs Jin Kazama_
*
Example of Weapon usage in battle*

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
*
Stages*

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
*
Breakaway Floors*

Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
*
Customization enhancements*

Link removed -  _Heihachi before customization_
Link removed -  _Heihachi after customization_
Link removed - _ Asuka before customization_
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed - _Kazuya customization_
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed - _King customization_
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed - _Heihachi customization again_
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed
Link removed

Now all we need are higher resoution screens but most importantly videos. Videos should be up not long from now


----------



## ZE (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the update KN. There’s some things I’m not happy with, like the breakway floors, but namco never let me down (only with Tekken 4), so I’m expecting the best.


----------



## Frambuesa (Jun 19, 2007)

DAMMIT, ONLY FOR PS3 T_______t!!!!!!

gonna die if I can't play it ;_______;

and I loled hard with the customization options... baldie heihachi XD


----------



## Bass (Jun 19, 2007)

Sweet! Breakable floors should add a lot in the fun factor plus from the looks of it, the customization system is actually deep.

Now I feel the urge to buy a PS3.


----------



## Bender (Jun 19, 2007)

Now I REALLY might kill somebody for a PS3. This game looks so fucking sweet!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 20, 2007)

​It's here!!!
*
Beta test video (5 mins long)*


Make note of the hit and ripple effects, they've changed. Some noticable ones out there

_Law_ - Dragon 
_Asuka_ - Blue spiral ripple
_Armor King_ - Red spark ripple
_Paul_ - Yellow spark ripple
_Julia_ - White ripple? 
_Gun Jack_ - ???
_Heihachi_ - Outside of his electricity idk what to call it???
_Jin _- Outside of his electricity idk what to call it???

Besides that anyone notice how young Law looks in this one? Look at his image and then check out him on the character select screen. Shishou, Jio and I were talking about it and we think it's actually Forest Law instead of Marshall. The younger age, no mustache but most importantly no scars over his body like Marshall Law should have. I think it's safe to say it's Forest.


----------



## Kaki (Jun 20, 2007)

oh, I see a pic but no link.....


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 20, 2007)

Oops 


*
MORE TEKKEN 6 GENERAL INFO*

    * Live Monitor panel now has touch screen functionality. You can view either the live match or view other matches recorded throughout Japan.
    * In T5DR, to be broadcasted on TEKKEN-NET live monitors you had to be Fujin ranked or above. For Tekken 6 it allows lower ranked matches to be broadcasted on the live network.
    * Ranking starts at Beginner.
    * Rankings will now be international.
    * Tekken Teams/Clans can use an original common item.
    * Teams/Clans will now be assigned a rank/level.
    * You can achieve medals by completing certain tasks. Much like Virtua Fighter 5. For example, get a 15 win streak, receive a 15 win streak medal/reward.
    * There are 12 total stages. Some stages are connected to each other. Not all stages will have a linked stage.
    * There will still be infinite stages.
    * For breakable stages, there are unique combos/juggles you can perform on those stages only.
    * Namco does not intend to do minor patches/tweaks to the game(like VF5 does), instead they plan on launching the game and having it as balanced as possible in November.
    * The new Tekken 6 arcade board has faster read/load times than Tekken 5ark Resurrection.
*
CHARACTER SPECIFIC INFORMATION

ZAFINA*

    * d/f+2 is a high crush.
*
HEIHACHI MISHIMA*

    * d/f+1,2 (twin pistons) has been removed. Instead the new move is d/f+1 into a new second hit. It no longer launches, it’s more like a hammer fist move that causes knockdown.
    * New move similar to Kazuya’s d/f+3, causes unbreakable stun on CH.
    * Heihachi has a new low move.
    * EWGF, f,f+2, d+1 and hellsweep seem to be the same.
*
KAZUYA MISHIMA*

    * Kazuya seems to be the strongest of the Mishimas now.
    * Kazuya has a new string, 1,2,4,3. The last kick is mid.
    * New move, d/f+3,1
    * New move, b+1+2 which is similar to Heihachi’s b+2. Does not stun on CH.
    * New mid, mid string. b+1,2.
*
JIN KAZAMA*

    * From the limited play time with Jin, there doesn’t seem to be any noticeable changes with his game play.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jun 20, 2007)

OMFG, the updates...they just keep pouring in...

Not that I'm complaining or anything.  And Julia's been confirmed, yay! I'm so happy now!  

Oh, and that Jin poster is teh smex. *Drools*


----------



## Bender (Jun 20, 2007)

Jin hasn't changed?! 

You mean......He still uses Karate?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 20, 2007)

Jin will be using Karate in every Tekken installment from 4 on. The reason he changed his style made sense "storyline-wise" but the true reason was because Kazuya was being brought back into the story in Tekken 4. Since Kazuya wasn't in 3 they had to give a character his moves, enter Jin. However since he was brought back they had to change Jin's style since they couldn't have 2 characters use the same style and that's why they gave him Karate. So he could have his own individual style while not clashing over Kazuya's. 

I read about it years ago.


----------



## Bender (Jun 20, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Jin will be using Karate in every Tekken installment from 4 on. The reason he changed his style made sense "storyline-wise" but the true reason was because Kazuya was being brought back into the story in Tekken 4. Since Kazuya wasn't in 3 they had to give a character his moves, enter Jin. However since he was brought back they had to change Jin's style since they couldn't have 2 characters use the same style and that's why they gave him Karate. So he could have his own individual style while not clashing over Kazuya's.



It's no fair though why, why must he use his karate...     

I hate that style.


So mediocre.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 21, 2007)

More new info on specific characters


> * ASUKA KAZAMA*
> 
> * Asuka?s old f,f+2 from T5DR is now done by inputting SS+2.
> * Her new f,f+2 is the 2nd hit from d/f+1,2 string in DR. On counter hit it shifts into the auto throw.
> ...


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm no sure if Kyuubi Naruto posted this but they put up another trailer on Tekken 6 trailer on Youtube! 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9es39dZMQ8&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Etekkenpedia%2Ecom%2Fwiki%2FTekken%5F6[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah I've posted it and I saw it but it deserves another look


----------



## Kujaku - Sama (Jun 22, 2007)

I can't wait for this game to come out, it's gonna be fuckin' epic. 
Can't wait to learn Kazuya's new move's!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 22, 2007)

> *STEVE FOX*
> 
> * Steve has a new stance. It’s the “peek a boo” stance done by inputting f+3+4 or 3+4, f+3+4. The motion is similar to the main character’s fighting style in Hajime No Ippo.
> * From the “peek a boo” stance, you can use a 1 or 2 punch. His 1+3 throw from the stance is 6-8 punches. If the throw whiffs, you recover back in “peek a boo” stance.
> ...


Hajime no Ippo Peek-a-boo stance? Fuck yes


----------



## Bender (Jun 22, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Hajime no Ippo Peek-a-boo stance? Fuck yes



Btw you notice the monster during the video that's tied by chains? You think It's the final boss?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 22, 2007)

I do think it's the final boss. Talk has been going on about it and people seem to think it's a representation of Anubis and they think it links closely to the thing Zafina was guarding.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 22, 2007)

Wow looking really good.  And it's coming out this winter?  I thought I would have to wait until 2k8.  I'm still hoping Lee's in it.  I couldn't really tell from the character select screen that was shown since the boxes were too small for me to see :S

I also like how the game will come out as tweaked as possible rather than dealing with updates here and there.

As for Jin sill using "traditional" karate, and not using the Mishima style...there's always devil jin I guess.  I still wish they gave Jin back his overpowered unblockable combo from T4.  I don't use him, but it was fun to see every now and then.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep Lee Chaolan's in it and actually we get more specific character info 


> *
> LEE CHAOLAN*
> 
> * The third hit options after f,N+3,4 are now gone.
> ...


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Hajime no Ippo Peek-a-boo stance? Fuck yes



I'm not too familiar with Hajime no Ippo but by the Peek-a-Boo stance you mean that one move when Ippo was wailing on that dude Sendo?  Is it? Huh? Huh?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 23, 2007)

That's the Dempsey Roll and i believe Steve can already do that. It's called something else but it's there 

It's the same stance Mike Tyson uses. 


> *
> BRUCE IRVIN*
> 
> * d/f+4 has new options. After d/f+4 you can link it to a new low kick, left mid hook, or a left high punch into knee strike.
> ...


----------



## Bender (Jun 23, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> That's the Dempsey Roll and i believe Steve can already do that. It's called something else but it's there
> 
> It's the same stance Mike Tyson uses.



Speaking of Mike Tyson wouldn't it be kick ass if Steve could bite people's ear like him?


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 23, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Yep Lee Chaolan's in it and actually we get more specific character info



I could sit and complain about his info being about losses from 5 to 6, but I'm just happy that he's there, to tell the truth.  There are most likely a lot of new moves to make up for limitations that I didn't abuse much in 5 anyway.


----------



## ZE (Jun 23, 2007)

Peek-a-boo stance is Hippo´s strongest defence lol, he protects himself with his arms like a turtle, it’s a basic defence that is really good to protect but when you use it you can’t attack. I might be wrong, even if Hajime no Ippo is one of my favourite mangas I’m not sure about this.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2007)

More info including a more detailed explaination of Lee Chaolan for you ChamCham





> *
> LEE CHAOLAN
> *
> * f,N,3,4 has changed to a move similar to the Soviet Kick Combo.
> ...


----------



## Tristis (Jun 24, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Time for the huge Tekken 6 update
> 
> After the beta testing......
> 
> ...



First beta test screen.
Correction: It's Julia versus Zafina in her second outfit.

The only Ling I've seen so far has been from the character select screen and the versus Leo screen.

Rage system: Hopefully this will be nothing more than a beefed up version of Tekken Tag's retsu system.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the correction and I think the Rage System will be done well

I'm just going to post what I said previously except with more info so if you read some of the same stuff sorry and you know why


> *
> LEE CHAOLAN*
> 
> * f,N,3,4 has changed to a move similar to the Soviet Kick Combo.
> ...


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 24, 2007)

I wonder how much shorter they can make Lee's u/f+4 knee.  The range was rather pathetic to begin with, despite having decent speed for a pop up.  It was still worthless as a surprise move at the start of the round though due to it's range, or lack thereof in the first place.


----------



## Bender (Jun 24, 2007)

Why the hell is Jack-5 still in it? What about Jack-6? I wanna see some of those!


----------



## Tristis (Jun 24, 2007)

I pray that Xiaoyu actually has a move that can stop side steppers dead in their tracks in this game or I'mma be pretty pissed.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2007)

The only thing I pray for is Jin's increased a good amount. Maybe no noticable major changes right now but he has to have something. I'd kill if they brought the Laser Scaper back or just made him more formidable as a character in general.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 24, 2007)

So everyone was HERE!!! Gahhh I'm missing out on so much, though thanks Kyuubi Naruto for pointing me to this thread.



Chamcham Trigger said:


> I wonder how much shorter they can make Lee's u/f+4 knee. The range was rather pathetic to begin with, despite having decent speed for a pop up.  It was still worthless as a surprise move at the start of the round though due to it's range, or lack thereof in the first place.


Yatta, Lee's back, and so is Anna and King!!! 
Total agree!!! The range is already short enough 
I was expecting the f,f+2 move to be a CH stun (Even though it's normally KD or a launcher) but this sounds promising. And thank God they're changing the move animation for f+2,4, the first hit looked so weird in T5/DR. I wonder how the crouch throw's gonna work, sounds interesting. And I'm also glad they've made f,f+3+4 throw like Law's .


----------



## Dan (Jun 25, 2007)

Tekken is the ultimate fighting game. and the graphics on PS3 are so awesome


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 25, 2007)

One thing I don't quite understand about the collapsible stages, are only the floors collapsible or can walls be broken as well? Either way, I'm glad I got what I wanted .


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jun 25, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Why the hell is Jack-5 still in it? What about Jack-6? I wanna see some of those!


Shiza I didn't even notice that.  But then again, tekken 6 doesn't seem to take place much after Tekken 5....I think.


Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The only thing I pray for is Jin's increased a good amount. Maybe no noticable major changes right now but he has to have something. I'd kill if they brought the Laser Scaper back or just made him more formidable as a character in general.


Bringing back the Laser scrape would kick ass, and they have time to put it back since the game's not finished yet.  They know Jin players want it back, and they also know that a lot of Jin players felt that what he gained didn't make up for the loss of that combo, so I don't see why they wouldn't bring it back...when they took out one of the moves that Heihachi shared with Paul in Tekken 4, they brought it back in 5, so maybe it'll be the same....or maybe not who knows.

lol then again I'm not even a Jin player


GriMREapER_27 said:


> So everyone was HERE!!! Gahhh I'm missing out on so much, though thanks Kyuubi Naruto for pointing me to this thread.
> 
> 
> Yatta, Lee's back, and so is Anna and King!!!
> ...



Yeah I was happy about the f,f+3+4 change as well, though a lot of people might pull the whole "Lee's a Law clone" thing again due to this.  I hope the crouch throw doesn't act like his "parry" since that move had such a small advantage frame.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 26, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Shiza I didn't even notice that.  But then again, tekken 6 doesn't seem to take place much after Tekken 5....I think.


It could be Jack-6, I mean everyone has the same costumes from T5/DR. And if you're right Chamcham with the time frame, that would mean Jane didn't have much time to make a new Jack-6 and used Jack-5's model instead. Either that or Jack-5's T5 ending DID happen and Jack 5's still in the game :S.
Speaking of costumes I'd like to see Namco make Tekken's costume selection method the same as Soul Calibur [Pressing _Triangle_(I think) to pick between costumes].



Chamcham Trigger said:


> Yeah I was happy about the f,f+3+4 change as well, though a lot of people might pull the whole "Lee's a Law clone" thing again due to this.  I hope the crouch throw doesn't act like his "parry" since that move had such a small advantage frame.


True, but if it's the same move, it should have the same properties; but if they changed Lee's 10-Hit, people would back off from thinking Lee's a Law clone (Even though he's already far from one).
The crouch throw supposedly makes the opponent float for a while but I don't know how long a while is but yeah I hope it doesn't give such little advantage like the "parry", the "parry" was so bad in T5 with the frame advantage even if the opponent remained in BT which they don't I would've been happy , the only safe move I could have used was f+4 :S.


----------



## RodMack (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm just glad that I still get to play as Lee Chaolan.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 1, 2007)

More new info on characters and impressions based on high-ranking Tekken 5R player in Japan (he was a ghost in Tekken 5 too)


> *ANNA WILLIAMS*
> 
> * WS+2 is now punishbale.
> * The hit box for her u/b+3 kick is now smaller.
> ...


Now the impressions


> _
> Nin's exact words on Tekken 6 (from his one hour experience)_
> *
> "It's for sure... Tekken 6 kills DR"*
> ...


----------



## Tristis (Jul 5, 2007)

"Koreans told NIN to play with Steve 'nicely' so they don't rape Steve lol."

I ROFLed at that.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2007)

Why is Jin in his Tekken 3 costume? I liked the black and white one.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 8, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Why is Jin in his Tekken 3 costume? I liked the black and white one.


I guess more people liked the red colour rather than the white, but I'm quite sure T6 will have colour customisations so you can change it back to white (Hate the colour changes made in DR , thank God Namco are reverting _most_ of them back to original colours). I'm sure Namco probably wouldn't do it, but I'd like to see Asuka's RK extra costume from T5 in T6 too .


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 8, 2007)

Seems as though Jin's costumes are as follows

1p: Red flame pants
2p: Kazuya style suit
and supposedly by the video
3p: Hoodie

Now for the big news, TONS OF NEW UPDATES
*
Characters*


*
Opinion and descriptions of the stages*


> _
> City After Dark (much like the current DR stage in the city) _- Cool ads in the background and nice light sources.
> _
> Manji Doh (Temple) -_ didn’t get to play on this one but it’s one of those multi-tiered stages. You can break through a wall to expand the arena.
> ...


*
Impressions*


> Man, releasing frame buffer grabs as promotion stills for T6 may have been the worst mistake Namco’s publicity team has ever made. The game is absolutely gorgeous in motion. If only they had released bullshots, nobody would be complaining. Character models are probably the best ever in a fighting game, and most of the stage designs are absolutely fantastic with plenty of interactivity. Beautiful lighting and environmental effects, too.
> 
> I was really pleased with all the new animation. Finally most of those ancient legacy motions are gone, and the game looks that much better for it.
> 
> The single thing that impressed me the most, however, was a small detail–Lili’s hair. Holy Jesus Lord. Team Ninja can go get screwed–it’s the best long hair ever in a 3-D video game, period. I repeatedly said wow every time someone used her. Has to be seen to be believed.


Now to moves
*
 General System changes
*
GENERAL SYSTEM INFORMATION
    * No launches after low parry
    * Low parry now grants +13 frames advantage on punch and kick.
    * Backdash seems shorter.
    * Sidestep seems faster.
    * u,u/f throws (5 frame animation throws) are gone.


CHARACTER SPECIFIC INFORMATION
*
ASUKA KAZAMA*

    * Her moves mostly look the same
    * Her range might not be as good
    * 3~4 is much safer on block, but doesn’t combo anymore
    * Her 1+4 combo from KND+3 doesn’t work anymore
    * Her combo from falling rain (her command throw from FC) still works
    * Standing 3 is now like (regular) Jin’s
    * Changed command: ss+2 now does her ff+2 
    * New string: 1+4,3 (white heron into her f+3)
    * New string: 2,1,1+2 (chop, jab, ground slam that can be cancelled by holding back)
    * New move: f,f+3 (mid sweep kick from a really slow stance)
    * New move: f,f+2 (second hit of d/f+1,2)
*
STEVE FOX
*
    * No Sonic Fang after low parry
    * Steve has autoblock while in peek a boo stance(PAB).
    * PAB 1 looks like a FLK 1. After the PAB 1 he transitions back into PAB.
    * PAB 2 is a right hook.
    * PAB d/f+1 is a punch that looks like WS+1
    * Steve can perform his old f,b+1,1,2,1 string from PAB.
    * FLK stance manual input is no longer b+1+2. The new notation is b+3+4
    * New Move. b+1,1, the old b+1 into a new mid punch.
    * Steve’s DCK 2 launcher is -13. It seems a bit faster now.
    * New CH animation when f,f,f+2 lands.
    * New Move, 2,1,2, high, mid, mid string.
*
YOSHIMITSU*

    * b+1 hits better in air combos
    * d+1 now makes opponents bounce on CH
    * Changed command: sweep is now done with d/f+4, KND on CH only
    * New string: ws+2,1,3
*
DEVIL JIN*

    * 1+4 doesn’t combo after hell sweep
    * Can’t dash cancel after d/f+1,2
    * New string: ss+2~u
    * f,N,d,D/F+4 (Hell Sweep) seems to be slower.
    * 1,1,2 knockdown animation is very different.
    * 1,1,2, wall stun, d/f+1,2, d+3+4 does not work.
*
HEIHACHI MISHIMA
*
    * 1+2 is -10 on block
    * FC, d/f+4 can be followed up with hell sweeps
*
KUMA & PANDA*

    * ws+1 does not launch anymore
    * ws+2 launches now
    * CH f+1, 2,1 is no longer a guaranteed combo.
    * Kuma/Panda now have a hellsweep. Called “Bear Hellsweep.” Notation is d/b+4 and f,f+2 is guaranteed afterwards.
*
LEI WULONG
*
    * New move: b+4,1 (low kick into mid punch, 2nd hit knocks down)
    * New move: After lying down, 1+2 (gets up using a drunken stance)
*
EDDY GORDO & CHRISTIE MONTIERO
*
    * New move. Throw from HSP (Handstand position). Throw animation starts the grab with his/her legs.
    * QCF+3 does not hit on the ground.
    * SS+4 range got smaller.    
    * New staple juggle after CH d/f+2 players were using d/f+1, d/f+1,1, u/f+3+4
    * Eddy/Christie can go into relax and sidestep into the foreground/background with a special RLX SS that ends up in RLX again.
*
LEE CHAOLAN*

    * New Move. Low move that trips on normal hit.
    * f,N+3,4 kicks animation is very different. Lee gets up very high into the air.
    * From a high wall splat, Lee can do 1,2~F,N, 4,3,4.
    * From ground wall splat, 4,3,4 missed.
*
LEI WULONG*

    * New transition. 4~4,3~D(?), Lei goes into KND position and he does the pose where he has his elbow resting on the floor(like Shun Di in Virtua Fighter).
    * A lot of Lei’s animations seem much more fluid.
    * Lei’s f,f+2 looks like it is worse on block(-11 or more now).
*
KAZUYA MISHIMA*

    * New Move, d/f+3,2. It looks like the d/f+3 knee cancelled into a short uppercut(launches on CH).
    * New Move, 1,2,4,3. The last mid kick looks like one of the roundhouse kicks from his win poses.
*
WANG JINREI*

    * Wang looks VERY old now. Much more prominent than before.
    * f+4 mid launcher is gone, it is now a knee attack.
    * b+2,1, 1,4 is no longer a guaranteed string.
    * Waning moon into d+1+2 launcher is guaranteed.
    * New Move. b+2,1,1+2 string and can be delayed. All hits work after a wall stun.
    * d/b+3 knocks down on CH now.
    * New Move. d/b+2,4,2 string. The first punch may have evasive properties.
    * CH 4 into dash b+2,1 juggles still work.
    * New Move. WS+1,1 is a rising punch into an elbow strike.
    * FC d/f+4,3 near wall into WS+4 is still guaranteed.
*
BRYAN FURY*

    * d+3,2 does not carry in juggles like it used to. The 2 part of the string knocks back with a new punch.
    * 3+4 animation is new but about the same speed.
    *1+3+4 taunt into follow-ups still work. Someone at the testing was able to land taunt into d/f+2,1(new move).
    *New Move, b,f+2,1,3 all mid string causes wall stun and is natural combo if the first hit lands. Safe unless near wall.
    *New Move, d+1+2,3 which hits low and looks like Law’s d/b+3. Very fast and launches.
*
YOSHIMITSU*
m
    * f+3+4 can transition into POGO.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 8, 2007)

*
KING
*
    * New Move. d/f+3,4,3 is a three kick string that hits low, high, then mid. Can be used in some juggles.
    * New Move. b+1,2. T5DR b+1 followed by a quick right smash to the chest.
    * New Move. b+2+4.
    * Combos that used a f+3 before jabs no longer work. For example, FC d/f+2, f+3, into jabs doesn’t work anymore.
    * WS+1+2 is now faster and flips on hit. No longer possible to do iSW ender in juggles afterwards.
    * King’s crouchdash cancel is like Armor King’s and Mishimas now.
*
ANNA WILLIAMS*

    * New Move. From Chaos Judgement Stance (CJS) u/f+4. Launches on normal hit.
    * New Move. QCF+4,2. Mid, high attack that is safe on block.
    * FC d/f+2 is the same as T5DR.
*
ROGER JR.
*
    * New Move. WS+2,2. Natural combo on hit.
*
JULIA CHANG*

    * 1,2 strings have been removed.
    * f,f+1, party crasher does NOT knock down anymore.
    * The old 1,1,1 string has been altered. The last hit doesn’t launch. Can input as f+1,1,1 as well.
    * New Move, 3+4,1,2 string.
    * Elbow hitbox has been decreased.
    * Much harder to use elbows in juggles.
    * f,f+1,4 is no longer natural combo.
    * After the 4 hits only in f,f+1,4… f,f+1 will not connect.
    * The third hit of u/f+4,3,1 has been changed.
    * b+4 animation has changed, KND on normal hit.
    * u/f+3+4 covers less ground when you jump.
    * Old f+1 launcher has been changed to WS+1.
    * New Move, d+1+2. It looks like a shoulder attack.
    * New Move, 1,1,4,1+2. Third hit is a low kick that knocks down.
    * New Move, b+2,3,1+2. The last to hits are from the 3+4~3,1 string.
    * New Move, b+1,1.
    * New Move, d/f+3+4.
    * New Move, SS+3 which hits mid.
    * New Move, f,f,f+1 or WR+1. Gives advantage on block and hits high.

*
NINA WILLIAMS*

    * New Move. d+2~3.
*
JIN KAZAMA*

    * New Move, 1,d+3,4… high, low, low.
    * New Move, b,f+2,3, mid,mid.
    * f,f+2’s animation has changed.*

CRAIG MARDUK
*
    * New Move, d/f+3,2, mid, mid.
    * New Move, d/b+3,1,1 string.
    * New Move, u/f+3 jumping knee strike.
    * Tackle is now easier to escape.


> For the character roster, the two ends have Random ? on it, and there’s one more ? box beside Kuma. I assume this is Mokujin or Combot. There’s one other ? box beside Asuka and below Miguel, Leo and beside Zafina, so I will assume that there’s one NEW character coming soon.
> 
> I can also confirm that low parries definitely do not guarantee launchers anymore. I saw at least 5 or 6 players get low parry and whiff completely on the launcher. This happened with Lee, Jin and Kaz. LOL @ Lee’s jumping knee whiffing. Poor Lee!
> 
> Oddly enough, someone got low parry into Lili’s u/f+3 launcher, which kind of surprised me. I’m wondering now what the deal is with that. With the rest of the low parries it was out in the open, but with this Lili situation, the opponent’s back was to the wall when he got low parried into a launcher. Could that have something to do with it, or did Lili’s opponent stupidly try to counterattack and ate a launcher? Hmm…


*
Beta test videos*

# YT - TEKKEN 6 TEST - (Miguel, Jack-6, Law)
# YT - TEKKEN 6 TEST - (Eddy, Heihachi, Zafina)
# YT - TEKKEN 6 TEST - (Nina vs Nina)
# YT - TEKKEN 6 TEST - (Julia vs Nina)
# YT - TEKKEN 6 BETA 鉄拳６ 1/3 (Eddy vs Lee)
# YT - TEKKEN 6 BETA 鉄拳６ 2/3 (Feng vs Bryan)
# YT - TEKKEN 6 BETA 鉄拳６ 3/3 (Eddy vs Bryan)
# YT - 鉄拳６　ロケテスト　tekken (Nina, Lei, Xiaoyu)
# YT - TEKKEN 6 BETA (Eddy, Kazuya, Lee, Devil Jin)
# YT - TEKKEN 6 BETA (Jack-6 vs Leo)
# YT - TEKKEN 6 BETA (Jack-6 vs Steve)
# YT - TEKKEN 6 BETA (King vs Steve)
# YT - TEKKEN 6 BETA (Xiaoyu vs Raven)


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2007)

YES! YES! YES!  Finally!  

 

I'm so happy finally more news on the game. Also they didn't take out Devil Jin's obliteration move did they? I hope not that's my favorite from Tekken 5 Dark Resurrection.


----------



## Bender (Jul 8, 2007)

YES! YES! YES!  Finally!  

 

I'm so happy finally more news on the game. Also they didn't take out Devil Jin's obliteration move did they? I hope not that's my favorite from Tekken 5 Dark Resurrection.


----------



## Freiza (Jul 9, 2007)

omg!  that looks so good. i cant wait to play it. the graphic have majorly improved, it looks very realistic. i give this game a 10/10 and i havent even played it yet. must be love.


----------



## Omega id (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like I am dropping Julia in Tekken 6. From what I read on the last page, they fucked her up. Don't know what these new moves do, don't care. Her Elbow has been nerfed, her 1,2 string's removed? Does that also mean no more 1,2,1 (on counter) = launcher? Garbage. They better make her the way she was before. She's not even a godly character and she is a beatable as any other character in the game.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Jul 10, 2007)

Omega id said:
			
		

> Looks like I am dropping Julia in Tekken 6. From what I read on the last page, they fucked her up. Don't know what these new moves do, don't care. Her Elbow has been nerfed, her 1,2 string's removed? Does that also mean no more 1,2,1 (on counter) = launcher? Garbage. They better make her the way she was before. She's not even a godly character and she is a beatable as any other character in the game.



Agreed. Why did Namco take so many moves from her? Heck, some players don?t even consider her mid-tier: I don?t see why the developers saw the need to limit her.

Oh well, hopefully those new moves compensate for her lost one's. I'll at least try her out before I decide anything.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 10, 2007)

Judging from someone's comments.......Jin might have his Laser Scraper back.....I hope this is fucking true


----------



## Shepard (Jul 10, 2007)

Awesome, can't wait.

Leo seems incredible, he looks a lot Rock Howard tough


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2007)

What concerns me is how they reduced Devil Jin's skill level. It's almost like they're trying to fuck up all their characters.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 10, 2007)

Devil Jin plays differently and even though his strength has decreased it will be made up somewhere. Like with regular Jin from T3-T4 and T4-T5, he'll have to be played differently now but I'm sure he will be good. This is the beta test too so it's not perfect.


----------



## Bender (Jul 10, 2007)

At least Eddy is still the same...  With him I know I,ll kick ass.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 10, 2007)

Yeah Eddie's a bit faster this time around too


----------



## Omega id (Jul 10, 2007)

They still refuse to improve Xiaoyu. IMO she suffers the most.

Tekken tiers are based on which character has the easiest time winning. Xiaoyu has to do a lot of crap to get in, her juggles aren't even as damaging as everyone else, if anything they should make her faster than Steve, AT LEAST. I mean most of her combo's are 60, you gotta work for a 70.

So far I only saw one new move in that vs. Raven video, and it leaves her on back turn which ironically doesn't surprise me, if her whole game is going to revolve around BT they gotta do something about the easy punishments she can endure during BT. At least Roo Kick is faster and crushed Highs and Mids in DR. But d+1 or d+3/4 aren't good options to quickly get out of it as anyone that knows Xiaoyu can simply low parry.

She needs better WS strings, and a better WS launcher, I'm tired of going into Phoenix or BT and playing fake out games the whole match, the opponent isn't going to fall for all of her BS all the time.


----------



## Bender (Jul 11, 2007)

Omega id said:


> They still refuse to improve Xiaoyu. IMO she suffers the most.
> 
> Tekken tiers are based on which character has the easiest time winning. Xiaoyu has to do a lot of crap to get in, her juggles aren't even as damaging as everyone else, if anything they should make her faster than Steve, AT LEAST. I mean most of her combo's are 60, you gotta work for a 70.
> 
> So far I only saw one new move in that vs. Raven video, and it leaves her on back turn which ironically doesn't surprise me, if her whole game is going to revolve around BT they gotta do something about the easy punishments she can endure during BT. At least Roo Kick is faster and crushed Highs and Mids in DR. But d+1 or d+3/4 aren't good options to quickly get out of it as anyone that knows Xiaoyu can simply low parry.



It pisses me off to that Xiaoyu still turns her back to the enemy. Hella fucking gay.


----------



## Giorno Giovannax (Jul 11, 2007)

It looks like they're not fucking up Bryan or Steve yet, except for the whole d+3,2 not traveling in juggles anymore. Pisses me off but I am fine and it looks like Bryan may finally get a fast and useful low. Yes!


BTW: Is this game exclusive for PS3 or will it come out for XBOX360 as well?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 11, 2007)

It was announced as an exclusive in Famitsu a while back.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jul 18, 2007)

Have you guys seen Zafina's fighting style is so cool. She like gets down on the floor and does some kinda drunk-looking fighting style. Hahaha its hard to describe but i really like! :]


----------



## shino52 (Jul 19, 2007)

i hope steve fox is top tier again like in tekken 5


----------



## Bisuke (Jul 19, 2007)

Omega id said:


> They still refuse to improve Xiaoyu. IMO she suffers the most.
> 
> Tekken tiers are based on which character has the easiest time winning. Xiaoyu has to do a lot of crap to get in, her juggles aren't even as damaging as everyone else, if anything they should make her faster than Steve, AT LEAST. I mean most of her combo's are 60, you gotta work for a 70.
> 
> ...


quoted for truth.  honestly, NAMCO can't just leave Xiao as the cute-character-many-like-so-alright-let's-leave-it-at-that, heck no.

I agree with giving her faster moves since she has low attacks.
they could at least make it fair for quickening her moves!

>>

If they won't, then I'll give Leo a try:


			
				from Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The second character, Leo, is a German who is intended to be a character which can be played by beginners and experienced players alike.


yay for Bājíquán users like Leo.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 22, 2007)

i think the enviroment change is cool like the breakaway floors and stuff but they could have done that better like in doa 360 where can even go down a stairs or thrown someone over e bench like in a real fight and really use the enivorment i hope to see that in tekken7 

dislike the weapom things any new updates so far (gameplay videoz, screens?)


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

hahaha i haven't played Tekken since Tekken 2, is Lee still in the game ? you know the cop


----------



## Omega id (Jul 22, 2007)

Lei = the Cop/Jackie Chan
Lee = Early Law clone (he has individual moves since Tekken 4 & 5 though)


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

yeh i ment Lei, but is he still in it ?


----------



## Omega id (Jul 22, 2007)

Of course. Fighting games don't usually get rid of characters (these days), instead they add and improve upon remaining/new characters.

Like Xiaoyu he is pretty hard to play, you gotta be so progressive and always moving. The goal to play those two characters is to annoy the shit out of your opponent with pokes up to the point that they will get scared of any stance you get into. Seriously, I can land back stance in front of my opponent and hardly see him react w/ an attack, allowing me to mix up... but you probably wouldn't understand what I just said, lol.


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

Cool, i might buy this game then :3


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 22, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Looks like I am dropping Julia in Tekken 6. From what I read on the last page, they fucked her up. Don't know what these new moves do, don't care. Her Elbow has been nerfed, her 1,2 string's removed? Does that also mean no more 1,2,1 (on counter) = launcher? Garbage. They better make her the way she was before. She's not even a godly character and she is a beatable as any other character in the game.



WTF?  Are you serious?  Her Elbow has been nerfed?  How could they ruin one of the moves that kept her at most mid tier?  Like you said, she was definitely lower to mid tier in tekken 5, and taking away her elbow and counter launcher combo is extremely stupid.  Her new moves better be impressive or I'm gonna be quite disappointed.


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

the more games in a series is usually more disappointment because they usually ruin characters the more games they make


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 22, 2007)

Freija said:


> the more games in a series is usually more disappointment because they usually ruin characters the more games they make



That's pretty much the truth, which is sad for Tekken, because they used to never make any noticeable changes to characters, or at least if they did make changes, they kept their moves lists intact (with only additional moves), but once Tekken 4 came out, they started messing with moves to diversify characters, and alter the balancing, but they're not handling these changes properly imho.


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

Luckily i haven't played any tekken since 2, so i haven't noticed the changes(failures?) in the characters 


i hope 6 will be good though since imma buy it :3


----------



## Omega id (Jul 22, 2007)

With Freija's statement I can safely say I despise the direction that Metal Gear Solid took with 4 and the direction that Resident Evil took with 4.... Resident Evil 4 events were all irrelevant. Lets not forget the game was scrapped 2-3 times before its release (I don't know if you guys remember the early trailers of the game, but A) Leon had different cloth, B there were enemies shown not present in the current RE4).


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

Omega id said:


> *With Freija's statement I can safely say I despise the direction that Metal Gear Solid took with 4 and the direction that Resident Evil took with 4*.... Resident Evil 4 events were all irrelevant. Lets not forget the game was scrapped 2-3 times before its release (I don't know if you guys remember the early trailers of the game, but A) Leon had different cloth, B there were enemies shown not present in the current RE4).



that's so repworthy, but i can't rep more people today 


i agree so hard, but that's not for this thread unfortunantly


----------



## nick65 (Jul 22, 2007)

tekken 5 is already good enough to buy since tekken 2 thats way old 
and for the record you cant play this game on a psone 
i have a lolly pic like that by the way 
but are theyre any new screens or movies?


----------



## Omega id (Jul 22, 2007)

lol thats alright. I shouldn't have gotten off-topic in the first place, your statement just reminded me of those games, I was actually satisfied with the way Resident Evil was going... but to add more parasites and yet another new virus and lets not forget, a time skip... Meh. Also they supposedly kill Umbrella for you.


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

nick65 said:


> tekken 5 is already good enough to buy since tekken 2 thats way old
> and for the record you cant play this game on a psone
> i have a lolly pic like that by the way
> but are theyre any new screens or movies?



weeeeeeeeellll i do have many consoles, and the reason i didn't buy anything after 2 was because my friend said it was pretty much the same


----------



## Omega id (Jul 22, 2007)

Thats what they all say  The only one thats truely notice a difference are those that take fighting games competitively (like myself)...

I wonder how many times you and I are going to go back and forward between this thread and Gurren Lagann thread


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

hehe i have both threads open at the same time, JUST ONE CLICK AWAY DARLING


also both me and my friend are extremely competitive gamer nerds


----------



## Omega id (Jul 22, 2007)

Well I'm not proud to be a nerd but when it comes to Fighting Games (and some other video games in general I kinda am... It's a shame since I always thought of myself as a playboy D: Maybe I'm a little too confident...).


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Well I'm not proud to be a nerd but when it comes to Fighting Games (and some other video games in general I kinda am... It's a shame since I always thought of myself as a playboy D: Maybe I'm a little too confident...).



XDDD im super proud to be a nerd, and a geek :3


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 22, 2007)

Can't believe I haven't announced this yet but



Tekken 6 is going online!!


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

Lol tekken Online XDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## nick65 (Jul 22, 2007)

man get ready for the king of this game 
is there anything on the minigames yet like the bowling in the past tekken and the story mode with jin back then where you could also go devil.
i think there will be a great storymode in this one but kyuubi did you heard some info about thi already?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 22, 2007)

I plan on taking out alot of people with Jin, hopefully some NFers too. 

Minigames, nothing's known about them right now. There's sure to be some. The story's good so far IMO.


----------



## Freija (Jul 22, 2007)

D: i won't dare to play it online sincei haven't played tekken since 2, ill prob suck like a noob


----------



## Bass (Jul 23, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Can't believe I haven't announced this yet but
> 
> 
> 
> Tekken 6 is going online!!



*sighs*

Well, this should shut the online-whiners up for a while.


----------



## Riley (Jul 23, 2007)

Bass said:


> *sighs*
> 
> Well, this should shut the online-whiners up for a while.



Certainly shut me up..  

Now only if they had create-a-character mode  then I'd never make any complaints again.


Edit:


I'm gonna put some hurt on people with m'boy Eddy Gordo.


----------



## whitecrowz (Jul 23, 2007)

Here are some videos from the beta testing session in Japan (July 2007)
Xiaoyu Vs Raven
Jack-6 Vs Leo
Eddy Vs Kazuya
I only put these 3, and you can choose much more once on you're on youtube


----------



## Tristis (Jul 23, 2007)

I look forward to playing some NFers online when Tekken 6 comes out for console.

Currently practicing up for Evolution West, which is less than a week away.  Good luck to anyone else who may also be participating.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 23, 2007)

I wish I could go there but I'm not one for tournaments lol. 

New Tekken 6 interview from Arcadia magazine translated. Long read but some tidbits from it 


> * Tekken 6 is currently 60-65% complete.
> * Can improve graphics by 20%, performance by 30%.
> * Uses LCD display, but no lag.
> * Sound system is the most advanced in recent history as well.


----------



## whitecrowz (Jul 23, 2007)

rage mode


----------



## nick65 (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah rage is shit really stupid your hands get on fire this will ruin tekken.. i hope theyres an option to shut it off or i wont buy it..
i like the stages thing tho in a real battle you will use your inviorment as well so why not here they should make it like in doa 4 on the 360.
i already thought it was like that because of the jin and blond girl fight where she gets thrown into the pillar but now floors just crack in. they should make so you can throw somebody of a stage or a ledge ore stairs or threw a window that would be awesome and then still attack him in the air or lend on him or a grab that takes him to another stage.. im going beserko
andd... ttheyre still isnt a character that really presents the game like raven in tekken 5 (atleast that what i think) and el blaze in vf5 that reall represent that game fluid fast looking slick theyre still isnt one of that in tekken6


----------



## nick65 (Jul 24, 2007)

in our state ps3 with one extra controllerand 2 games is 585 euros i think its cheaper then in amirica but i dont know


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 24, 2007)

whitecrowz said:


> rage mode



sounds iffy, but considering how the description seems hard to do for these people, I wanna experience it first.  It may be something great, or something horrible.  Since they say that they're listening to fan's opinions, they may be tweaking this so that everyone's satisfied with it.  I just hope this focus on making advanced players have to keep working even against new players, doesn't turn rage mode into some cheap mode, which destroys the whole mastery aspect of the game....or at least whatever game mastery the game had compared to VF.  In other words, I hope rage mode doesn't turn Tekken into Bloody Roar.


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 24, 2007)

Good, I am tried of playing Tekken 5 from the playstation store on the ps3.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 24, 2007)

Rage mode will be done well, judging on the developers and their interview about it I think it'll work out perfectly. Increases the tension.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah I'm not gonna down it too soon, but I also fear that it may be something that sounds better on paper, and ends up being an unintentional abusable disaster.  We're dealing with a genre where people find unfair advantages in a matter of hours....in GGXX the dust loop wasn't found too long after the first one was created, and even in reload people found ways to abuse the "toned down version" until slash was released.  

Now we have rage mode, which is implemented to change the tide of battle, and also give beginners a chance against higher level players, which have tended to be two things that have scarcely been done correctly in fighting games, besides the super combo system which was started off as desperation moves to change the tide of battle in Fatal Fury, and turned out to become a very good success (well at least to everyone but geezers who think that the last good Street fighter game was SF2 turbo).  They usually just end up becoming overly abusable, or cheap due to a few overlooked details.  Not that this will definitely be the case with tekken, but again, considering the genre we're dealing with....

We're looking at something which can become a genius implementation like SF3's parry/blocking system (well maybe I'm going a bit far with that), or a big disaster like Bloody Roar's...well everything, but let's just say Bloody Roar's hyper beast form system.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 24, 2007)

I don't mind the Rage mode being in T6, sounds like a good addition. Sure the flames are a bit of a worry but hey were you guys complaining about the four-button supercharger in T3,TTT,T5? If they reduced the flame size then yeah I'd be happy with it's visual effects, but the rage mode overall seems like a welcome addition to me, and it's logical too.
Not to mention those collapsible stages, I've been dying to see those in Tekken for ages!!!
Now all Tekken needs is a Tag Mode and some mini-games (For console version).

BTW Tekken Official have updated their site (Not that you guys would care unless you understood Japanese) but they now have profiles on Miguel, Kazuya, Jin, Heihachi and... Yoshimitsu!!! (His costume rocks!!! You gotta see it!!! )

@ Chamcham: Awesome Yoruichi sig, Yoruichi FTW!!!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 24, 2007)

Here's hoping my arcade gets it which they'll probably will. Too poor for a PS3. xD

I wonder for the arcade if they're using the card system like they did for Tekken 5 to save data.


----------



## competitionbros (Jul 27, 2007)

*sigh* I wish they'd bring Forest Law back instead of Marshall, I liked his speed. Oh well, if they have Lee then I should have no problem destroying some NFer's lol.


----------



## Omega id (Jul 28, 2007)

Don't go comparing Rage Mode to something like Bloody Roar. If you people aren't familier with Rage it's pretty much the same thing seen in Samurai Shodown games (or K-Groove in CvS2), at least from what i've read so far. It won't make the game broken.


----------



## Freija (Jul 28, 2007)

Bloody Roar is the shit


----------



## SENTINEL (Jul 28, 2007)

Do they have Bloody Roar on the PS online store..? I will check later.


----------



## Omega id (Jul 28, 2007)

I donno... Bloody Roar is pretty garbage to me, not just the character designs but the stages as well. Then again I'm also not a fan of the battle system in general, never appealed to me. 

It's funny I walked into this thread reading Sentinel404's post, the first thing that came to mind for his band status is his current post in this thread


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Jul 30, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Don't go comparing Rage Mode to something like Bloody Roar. If you people aren't familier with Rage it's pretty much the same thing seen in Samurai Shodown games (or K-Groove in CvS2), at least from what i've read so far. It won't make the game broken.



I'm not comparing it to Bloody Roar in the literal sense as it being the same thing.  If you noticed, I mentioned it in the implementation sense, like how I mentioned the implementation of parrying in SF3 of a possibility of it being a fresh new idea -__-

So again, this could be a good new move or a bad new move depending on how it's exactly used.  As for how broken or decent it'll make the game.  I'll wait until the game's completed.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 30, 2007)

New character profiles


> *Sergei Dragunov*
> Sergei Dragunov received an order from Russian Military headquarters to sneak into the King of Iron Fist Tournament 5 to capture an unconfirmed creature known as Devil. Sergei infiltrated the tournament, but did not find the Devil.
> 
> Before long the activities of the Mishima Zaibatsu were causing unrest in Russia. While Dragunov staged numerous intense battles to quell the unrest throughout his motherland, he received an order from the Russian Military high command to infiltrate The King of Iron Fist Tournament 6 and smash the Mishima Zaibatsu single-handedly.
> ...


----------



## [sephir] (Jul 30, 2007)

tekkon 6 rox my sox


----------



## uncanny_sama (Jul 30, 2007)

looks cool

hope it comes out for psp


----------



## Bender (Jul 30, 2007)

YES! Finally new profiles! *jumps for joy*


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 31, 2007)

Yayyy new profiles!!!
Wow they're really nice. Even though my least favourite character is Bruce, he seems to have the best one, and Xiaoyu's is nice too. Can't wait for Asuka and Anna's (Hehe ).


----------



## Omega id (Aug 1, 2007)

Which reminds me, I am thinking about picking up Asuka again.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 1, 2007)




----------



## Bass (Aug 1, 2007)

Great detail on Lee and Bruce. (veins/muscles/everything looking realistic)


----------



## whitecrowz (Aug 2, 2007)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> We're looking at something which can become a genius implementation like SF3's parry/blocking system (well maybe I'm going a bit far with that)



way too far  
this is just going to be a K-groove, i hope they just make a power boost; and hopefully not something like _'all moves are 'counter' in rage mode'_, just imagine the disaster if it's the case


----------



## Omega id (Aug 2, 2007)

Just be glad this game does not have Just-Defend on it... lol Or I will easily convert my CvS2/Garou JD'ing skills into this game and punish nearly every fucking move you try to throw at me.


----------



## Bender (Aug 2, 2007)

Xaioyu looks mega fuckin hot this time around. Just look at that girl.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2007)

Hopefully more profiles comes out soon and with some character strats. Personally I'm looking up info on Jin and if he has he Laser Scraper back.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 28, 2007)

I wanted to post this because I am in utter shock and disgust. I have no clue if this was posted in here [Slap me if it is], but it seems the following character is the worst looking character in the history of fighters. Imagine E. Honda having a obese baby with Terry Bogard, but with 0% of anything good, or even remotely decent.

That my friends, is what....Bob is.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seriously, he looks ugly as shit 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Last warning







I wouldn't be surprised if he plays like fail, too.


----------



## HEATAQUA (Aug 28, 2007)

A fat guy fighter XD


----------



## King Dead (Aug 28, 2007)

Wow if that's true then that's pretty hilarious. And kind of awesome.

Much better than some of their attempts to add "cool" new characters, like Raven in Tekken 5. "LOOK AT ME, I'M A NINJA _AND_ A BLACK GUY"


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 28, 2007)

Raven...wasn't he a Blade ripoff?

Wow, now that I think about it, there are a number of ripoff characters in Tekken.


----------



## King Bookah (Aug 28, 2007)

I think that scan is fake.  Plus, the new character looks like shit.  He looks like a gay(er) version of Jack Turner from AoF.


----------



## Bass (Aug 28, 2007)

I kind of like it.

Reminds me of that awesome mom from Bloody Roar 1.



Fighting games these days needs more less perfect model people and more gritty, average people.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 28, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> That my friends, is what....Bob is.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Should have listened to the warning. 

Sidenote: Fury with a shotgun = kickass


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 28, 2007)

I was going to post this considering I saw it on neogaf early but I decided against it. I'm amazed considering he's something new and out there. 

I like it. Finally another character who's not trying to be cool but is made to be an actually joke.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Aug 29, 2007)

... that was my first reaction.
Then I was like what's with his hair, is he some kind of clown? :S
Then I was like  a stereotypical fat police officer/fireman dude (How many doughnuts does he eat every day?).
Finally I grew to accept this new beast called Bob entering the fray that is Tekken.
As long as he doesn't play something like the other big characters [I'm sick of them... well except maybe Marduk and Kuma (Kuma only, not Panda  go get your OWN moves!!!)].


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 29, 2007)

New scan of Bob and his profile



> Bob
> Known as martial arts genius, with his toned body and handsome face he was very popular. However when he was unable to beat opponents who were larger than he was, Bob became determined to engineer his body to increase power and weight while maintaining speed. For this reason, Bob disappears from the fighting world.
> A few years later after completing his body engineering… Everyone around him is shocked at his appearance! Although people are not taking Bob seriously anymore, he is confident about his new found strength. To test his new found power he enters The King of Iron Fist Tournament 6.


----------



## Magoichi (Aug 29, 2007)

:rofl

I'm not sure what to say really.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Aug 29, 2007)

His name is robert paulson his name is robert paulson


----------



## King Dead (Aug 29, 2007)

Wow, that's insanely awesome.

The only thing I'm not crazy about is his curly blonde hair, but everything else about him is awesome.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 29, 2007)

He looks like a super-sized Paul with curly hair.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 29, 2007)

I damn sure don't want to play with fat ass.


----------



## nick65 (Aug 29, 2007)

nice addition looks like tekken 6 is gonna be big..ger with that new one, they probably thought along time about that name.
but i think tho im still waiting for a real guy character thats gonna be ouf the chain


----------



## Bass (Aug 29, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Finally another character who's not trying to be cool but is made to be an actually joke.



That's mean.

Just because he's not unrealistically attractive doesn't mean he's a joke. He's a serious fighter just like the rest.


----------



## shinjowy (Aug 30, 2007)

Grevane said:


> He looks like a super-sized Paul with curly hair.



Haha, that's what I thought too when I saw the pic


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2007)

Lol what in the world..
Bob?

Interesting..


----------



## Goofy Titan (Aug 30, 2007)

Bass said:


> That's mean.
> 
> Just because he's not unrealistically attractive doesn't mean he's a joke. He's a serious fighter just like the rest.



What if Bob tries to do an uppercut and has to stop for 4 seconds to gasp for air?


----------



## nick65 (Aug 30, 2007)

i dont think he needs to he trained to get his form but maintain his previous speed so no gasping for breath for this dude


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 30, 2007)

nick65 said:


> i dont think he needs to he trained to get his form but maintain his previous speed so no gasping for breath for this dude



My Kuma/Panda Bear senses are tingling.


----------



## Bass (Aug 30, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> What if Bob tries to do an uppercut and has to stop for 4 seconds to gasp for air?



But he's not fat. He gained weight while maintaining his speed.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 30, 2007)

Goofy Titan said:


> What if Bob tries to do an uppercut and has to stop for 4 seconds to gasp for air?



Henry Mason from SH has to stop every 5 seconds to gasp for air.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 30, 2007)

Bios for Law, Paul, Steve and Lili.



> *
> Marshall Law's Tekken 6 profile*:
> 
> During the middle of the King of Iron Fist Tournament 5,it was discovered that Marshall Law was working illegally in Japan,and as a result he was immediately deported to his home country of the United States of America.With the deadline to pay for the damages of his son’s accident fast approaching,hopes of getting the money needed were slim.Just then,his best friend Paul Phoenix approached him with the idea of forming a team—securing a high-ranking prize alone would certainly be difficult,but if he was part of a team, the probability of winning would be much higher.Marshall accepted Paul’s invite,but thinking a three-man team was better two,the renowned boxer Steve Fox caught his attention.





> *
> Paul Phoenix's Tekken 6 profile*:
> 
> Paul Phoenix’s rematch with the bear called “Kuma” was fierce,and though victorious,he was utterly exhausted,leaving him unable to continue the King of Iron Fist Tournament 5.
> Unable to collect any prize money from the last tournament,Paul, who was already burdened by his mountain of debt,learns that a new King of Iron Fist Tournament will be held soon.Believing he that if he won the tournament,he could finally say goodbye to his loan troubles,Paul deeply though about ways to increase his chances of winning—participating on his own was out of the question.If he could assemble a team with someone,his chances of winning the prize money would greatly increase.And so he went over his plan with his best friend Marshall Law.





> *Steve Fox's Tekken 6 profile*:
> 
> Steve Fox had destroyed the research institute of the Mishima Zaibatsu,and finally settled a long-time feeling of resentment.Steve was intent on returning to the world of the boxing again,but the majority of major boxing meets are canceled by the war that broke out all over the world.Steve,who knew no other trade than the boxing ring,had effectively lost his job and his passion,and went into depression.Soon after, he received an invitation to train together with Marshall Law and Paul Phoenix.Steve,who liked the idea of training in a martial art other than boxing,accepted.





> *Lili Rochefort's Tekken 6 profile*
> 
> Lili competed in the King Of Iron Fist Tournament 5 behind her father’s back, but was defeated by Asuka Kazama. Once her father had found out about Lili’s participation, she was grounded, preventing her from claiming revenge on Asuka.
> 
> One day, her father’s oil fields are taken over by Mishima Zaibatsu control, and his company falls into disrepute, her father suffering greatly from overwork. Mishima Zaibatsu announces the King of Iron Fist Tournament 6. Lili deduces that she can reclaim her father’s oil field if she wins the upcoming tournament, easing the anxiety of her father. Lili decides to participate in the tournament to save her father.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 30, 2007)

Three man team of Paul, Law, and Fox? That's badass on six different levels.


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

Never thought there is a Tekken 6 thread in NF. Do you guys have an FC too for T6? We had a Tekken FC if I'm not mistaken but it was kinda dead.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 31, 2007)

Not sure if there was a Tekken 6 fc or not.


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

Any care to form a FC for Tekken? 

Check out the not-so-new screenshots at _Tekken Official_ if you haven't already. Yoshimitsu looks like a fxcking alien.


----------



## Solid Snake (Aug 31, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Any care to form a FC for Tekken?
> 
> Check out the not-so-new screenshots at _Tekken Official_ if you haven't already. Yoshimitsu looks like a fxcking alien.



Yoshimitsu ALWAYS looks like a fxcking alien.


----------



## Qrαhms (Aug 31, 2007)

He have more tentacles than he did from the previous Tekken. 

Any news on a second beta test? Or should we just wait for the launch?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 1, 2007)

Nothing new on the 2nd beta test but Tekken 6 will be at the TGS.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice. I'm hoping in getting some vids/pics, or another trailer at least. I've been dying to know the new moves that Heihachi will get for the new installment. 

I heard that Namco removed his Twin Pistons (d/f+1,2), my bread and butter. 

Tekken FC - Feel free to drop by at the FC. ^^


----------



## Omega id (Sep 1, 2007)

Bah, hopefully they gave Xiaoyu more stuff... right now I'm just sticking with King... the last character I thought I'd pick up ends up being a better character than my Xiaoyu, which I've been playing non stop since her appearance in T3.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

Wow...a Xiaoyu player/fan!! 

News had it that she received a few new moves:

b+2,2 - fast mid-hitting punches that end in _Rain Dance_ stance.
f+4,4 - A high spin kick followed by a low spin sweep.
RDS 1+2,1+2 - A series of mid punches that comes out at average speed that comes out from _Rain Dance_ stance.

Did you tried out Armor King?


----------



## ZE (Sep 1, 2007)

Nice sig, Qrαhms. 
And Boob owns. My instant favourite character. My friends didn’t believe it was true when I told them there was a new character who was fatter than their dads, the funny thing is that I couldn’t find the scan posted here in any other site so I had to show them this thread.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 1, 2007)

Well I decided to pick up King during my long perioud of 5.0 after playing DR a few times... so I never even thought about Armor King till recently, however a lot of people tell me hese garbage... then again it depends on the player in the end and if people fall for risky ass moves.

Qrahms, any vids of Xiaoyu doing those new moves? The only new move I saw was in a Ling vs. Raven vid a while back where it looks like she does a knee into a low slap/punch move, people started using that as a new poke or something... to me her d\f+1 is still a pretty good poke since it crushes highs though.

EDIT: Also after playing her in DR I almost cant stand 5.0 Ling... roo kick is faster and somewhat safer, she also has that new [2,2] during back turn follow up which leads to a better combo ender. Then theres that u\f+3 during phoenix follow up (1 or 2 I believe, during u\f+3 in phoenix)... bah...


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qBt2VNgsi4[/YOUTUBE]

Here you go. 

I recommend Armor King merely because he have better looking moves and such. Techinical-wise, I don't know which is better between the two Kings. XD

The b+2,2 is a mid punch to a low poke, my bad. 

d/f+1 is teh sh3tz. XD I love that move since Tekken Tag where you could get a free RDS 3 on CH. It's a great move still in T5 and T5DR, hope they won't change it in T6 (for convenience's sake, I spam d/f+1 and 2,1 whenever I use Xiaoyu).

And yea, in DR, Xiaooyu is better due to her new moves. I never used AOP u/f+3,1 tho. ;____________;



ZE said:


> Nice sig, Qrαhms.
> And Boob owns. My instant favourite character. My friends didn’t believe it was true when I told them there was a new character who was fatter than their dads, the funny thing is that I couldn’t find the scan posted here in any other site so I had to show them this thread.


Why, Thank you. 

And I never knew that there is a new fatty character until you mentioned it. 

The pics are on the net now. Try google it.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 1, 2007)

well I don't use the follow up much either, since Xiaoyu is safe even if u\f3 is blocked. The thing about Xiaoyu is, if you can manage to guarantee hits off of stances where she seems unsafe, she can easily overwelm her opponents, I mean eventually you'll be able to do unsafe moves like the forward roll while on phoenix because people will be scared of hitting her. Her u\f1 in AOP crushes mids/high I believe.

The thing is, utilizing her Back stance and AOP are really troublesome, however those stances make the best mix up game for her... when people see AOP they think she's going low but she has the option of going anywhere.

What they need to do is make the counter window for her f+1+2 (during BT) a bit bigger... cause it'd be nice if she could counter punches faster than that. I don't trust BT much unless I combine it with SSR (Side Step Right) which makes her sometimes end up behind opponents and get in a free back grab.

I'm glad that in DR her WS4 is like a majority of the other characters where it crushes, cause her WS4 in 5.0 (f+4 in DR;it's a launcher) really sucks and I prefer the standard while standing 4... another reason I prefer DR Xiaoyu.

EDIT: An example of my explanation?-

lol Kakashi glomp project XD


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 1, 2007)

I totally agree on you on the 'overwhelm' thing. That's where her true potential in dishing  out high damaging combos/guaranteed stuffs lies. And the roll thing, too. As you said, people tend to believe that whenever she roll, she's in some some kind of void space where moves won't be able to land a hit on her (which is not true XD), hence making the opponent waits for her next move.

I like AOP stance very much, but my friend/sparing partner (using Kaz) spammed d/f 4 on me, which hits her out of the AOP 9/10 of the time. He sure knew what he was doing. ;_____________;

I like the idea of SSing in BT. In most cases when going against linear characters, it tends to give some nice results.

Xiaoyu's AOP u/f+3 can be punished by Mishima's 1,1,2, or anything with equal or greater speed (1, d/b+1, u/f+3 hits, as in the vid). 

But the damage potential and ability to crush most highs and mids made me throw it out like hot cakes, regardless of the outcome. 

EDIT: now dling Xiao's vidz fromYoutube.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah... I also forgot to mention, I despise Mishima's  This includes Jin (who's last name is Kazama, but still a Mishima ).

Well, Heihachi's 112 is too stupid fast like pretty much anything Nina does. Anyways, sadly, Xiaoyu can be punished if your opponent knows what he is doing, all my opponents happen to know my Xiaoyu even when I slightly do something random and unsafe to throw off my game a bit, and I try my best not to be too predictable with her which just makes my Ling more frustrating... outside of the circle of friends I play my Xiaoyu can easily dominate anyone else... Maybe I just focused on her a little too much... which is probably why my King is currently kicking my friends ass.

Oh well, I gotta come up with some unique and possibly unsafe set ups to throw out once in a while... but thats hard considering I'm not the only Xiaoyu player out there. I'm tired of characters with stances though... I like complicated character but Ling is too much effort sometimes. Which is why in DR I mostly stick to Lili/Julia/King/Lee


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 2, 2007)

I recommend you WS+2 on block (also as an example).

When your opponent blocks your WS+2, here are the outcomes and options:

1. They try to interrupt you with standing jabs - RDS f+3. In most cases, they will eat the kick for some big damage. But it's quite possible that you will trade hits with your opponent as well.

2. They try to interrupt with a low jab/sidestep/duck - Rookick will hit them in any of the attempts.

3. They block - RDS d/b+4 (generic d+4 low kick from RDS) will irritate them and encourage to attempt any of the things mentioned above.

As you can see here, you can make use of the predictability itself to make the game go your way. Your opponent will react to it one way or the other, so try to read him/her by throwing WS+2 every now and then and act accordingly. Another good move to choke out reponses from your opponent is XMTS (f,f+1+2,1+2). Use it wisely. 

Just, don't fxck up. Or else you'll be getting more upskirts than damage points. ;________;

And I'm a Heihachi player, mainly, as of present. 

p/s: The setup was generally  used by lots of Xiaoyu players.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 2, 2007)

Thats funny, I also play Heihachi (regardless of the fact I just said I hate Mishima's. lol), but my Heihachi is weak and I'll never take him to tournaments, I tend to do a lot of safe things and I play him by the book but I just don't bother to try with him, I'll play him if my friend wanted to do a team battle (he plays everyone in the game and he knows everyones moves, hese a Tekken Junky, in fact he'll play me with Mokujin often and still beat me, no lie, even if he gets a character he doesn't like).


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 2, 2007)

I joined a 3on3 tourney recently (me using Heihachi)...my team finished last. ;________________;

Wow he must be a good player then. Do you have any vids of him?


----------



## Omega id (Sep 2, 2007)

I want to record match videos but I only have a 16mb's memory stick for my digital camera... and I've so been begging him to record 2 round matches at least but hese too busy these days nerding out the hell out of his life (all hese done the past 2 weeks is anime+manga - no job no outdoors, no nothing... if he goes out it's to play magic the gathering card game, or whatever the hell its called).

I prefer it when hese into Tekken cause for some reason he has a life (he used to have a g/f and everything), but now hese just a junky again, lol.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Sep 2, 2007)

Hmmm, a three man team? I wonder where Namco's taking Tekken's gameplay to... This sure does sound interesting, though I would rather have seen a Nina/Anna/Steve or Lei/Steve/Nina team, but yeah that team's pretty awesome anyway.

Nice sig Qrαhms, Rinoa always looks so cute .
Yeah Armor King's got way flashier moves than King, it feels so awesome just watching him fight. If you ask me, my personal opinion is this:
Armor King's got better moves, and King's got the better throws (Duh, though I really like AK's 2+4 crouch throw).


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 2, 2007)

Scans to the latest profiles

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 







And my favorite scan, a page of DR and then next to it, Tekken 6

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 2, 2007)

Marshall Law's outfit looks kickass, and Paul and Bob look like ? brothers.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 2, 2007)

I hope theres one more hidden character... or is that the whole line up for new characters in Tekken 6? Cause Bob is kind of dissappointing... just by looking at him.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 2, 2007)

Omega id said:


> I hope theres one more hidden character... or is that the whole line up for new characters in Tekken 6? Cause Bob is kind of dissappointing... just by looking at him.



If that was all of them then it would be pretty depressing.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 2, 2007)

For some reason Bob just looks like a truck driver to me... or one of those fat guys from Streets of Rage.


----------



## Solid Snake (Sep 2, 2007)

Omega id said:


> For some reason Bob just looks like a truck driver to me... or one of those fat guys from Streets of Rage.



E. Honda wasn't of the skinniest persuasion, and neither was Ganryu but both of them could sumo you to death pretty quick.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 2, 2007)

Whoa, at least E.Honda has priority, that guy doesn't look like he has anything going for um =/ I know it's too early to judge but man... their are more fighting styles out there. I would love to see Chinese Wushu on here, but they got you fucking playing a bull fighter and some truck driving looking cock sucker. The only character that appeals to me is Leo cause obviously, the Rock Howard/King (KOF) Resemblance and the same fighting style that Akira has. Don't care much for that other new female character.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2007)

New Tekken 6 screens. These are amazing. I love this game. Go through to the 2nd page. You can see tons of new screens but mostly updates for the bad quality ones. You can truly see how amazing this game is. Even the ones through the other pages look better



My favorites
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 3, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> New Tekken 6 screens. These are amazing. I love this game. Go through to the 2nd page. You can see tons of new screens but mostly updates for the bad quality ones. You can truly see how amazing this game is. Even the ones through the other pages look better
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This, sir, is BIGGGGGG news. 

Where can I get more of this??

EDIT: Wutz wrongg wit me eyes? ;_____;



<=-REapER-=> said:


> Nice sig Qrαhms, Rinoa always looks so cute .


Oh, thanks. And it's Haruhi btw.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 3, 2007)

Go the website 

Seems Namco went through and increased the quality on all the screens up to the 5th page. Also they added the new profiles 

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Even (Sep 3, 2007)

looks awesome

lol @ Bob though  Reminds me of that annoying fat guy from F.E.A.R....


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 4, 2007)

I want Ogre back in Tekken 6. ;___;

Lili is smex.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Sep 5, 2007)

Wahhh dammm that's one bad*ss pic of Marshall Law (Even though the new look is a bit weird, now he looks a lot more like Forrest LoL).



Qrαhms said:


> Oh, thanks. And it's Haruhi btw.


Wow, the first time I ever complimented anything to do with Haruhi. She looked a lot like Rinoa though :S oh well on with the topic, I hope some info on Anna comes up soon.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 5, 2007)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> Wahhh dammm that's one bad*ss pic of Marshall Law (Even though the new look is a bit weird, now he looks a lot more like Forrest LoL).


You're right. I thought it was Forest too. 



<=-REapER-=> said:


> Wow, the first time I ever complimented anything to do with Haruhi. She looked a lot like Rinoa though :S oh well on with the topic, I hope some info on Anna comes up soon.


They have some info on Anna over at http;//sdtekken.com. And most of them are about toning down her gawdly moves from DR. (she's that damn good in DR )


----------



## Bender (Sep 5, 2007)

KICK...ASSS

New screens and characters look awesome except

for the new guy 

Looks like a blonde fat fat Jack Black


----------



## Omega id (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm in love with Xiaoyu's new outfit  so casual.

Also, judging from that screenshot, either Bob has a backstance or he can really work those thick ass thighs. lol

EDIT: Qrahms you like Maya too? Damn we got the same taste in female characters


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 13, 2007)

New videos!!!!




*
Bob fight!!!*


----------



## Kaki (Sep 13, 2007)

Wow that was amazing....too bad we have to wait till next year. Seeing how crisp it all is makes me smile.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 13, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> New videos!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Omg...I'm not liking Lee's new low. Ganruy now has a Mach Punch; byebye Bryan. And Bob is a monstah. 

The effects are nice tho. I like the bloody effect on King when he's in netsu state.

More vids please.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 13, 2007)

New stuff from SD Tekken





> *SYSTEM INFORMATION*
> 
> * Newly unveiled is the “bounce” effect used in juggles. Normally after moves that knock the opponent down in juggles and they can not tech roll, a new “bounce” comes into play. For example. Kazuya can now do EWGF, EWGF, 1, f+4 (bounce off the floor), into f,N,d,D/F+4,1!
> * The gameplay is very different from the build shown at the last testing.
> ...


Game Videos - Combat Gameplay
Game Videos - New Fighters CG


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 13, 2007)

HoooHHoo, sankyuu!! 

Lili got ass-rap3d, ehehehheehhe. And wutf is with that 'bounce' system? Wel...I like it actually XDDD. So like:

(Heihachi) EWGF, EWGF, 1, f+4 *bounce* f,N,d,d/f+4,4,1, d+1, etc.....WTF!! 

I'm sooooooooo not into Bob, even if he can WD/LD/SD...whatever, I'm not touchin tat sh3t.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 13, 2007)

Seeing this and the SC4 trailer......it makes me wonder what's the next step for fighting games after these.  They seem to have perfected the visual aspect (essentially) added online, customization.  What will the next big jump be..


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 13, 2007)

Lee vs Kazuya, badass


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 13, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Lee vs Kazuya, badass


Yea, badass. 

IMO The 'bounce' system rocks. Hope they won't take it out in the final release.

And I pretty much doubt the combo I posted above won't work (unless they change some properties or sumthin). >.<

Kaz's d/f+4 hits grounded now?? 



Kaki said:


> Seeing this and the SC4 trailer......it makes me wonder what's the next step for fighting games after these.  They seem to have perfected the visual aspect (essentially) added online, customization.  What will the next big jump be..


I dunno either, but whatever it may be, I'll except it. The new things had done little to disappoint me, I won't mind it if they add some new features to it.


----------



## Kaki (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't know any other features they could add.....like the move from 2 d to 3d fighting. 
They could add more areal aspect to it.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 14, 2007)

I'm a SNK fan and honestly I don't care if Leo is a rock howard rip off. Leo's design only makes Tekken appeal to me more (and if I may have sounded misleading before, I am 2D over 3D  Tekken and VF are the only 3D Fighters I take competitively and even then I'm not into them as much as I am into SNK/Capcom fighters).

Also, I believe Leo's Alternate she looks like King (KOF again).


----------



## Mugiwara (Sep 14, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Link
> 
> Lee vs Kazuya, badass



Badass indeed! 
Now I want this  (as if I didn't want it before)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 14, 2007)

*Tons of new Tekken 6 videos!!!!!!!!*

# YT - 鉄拳6 NO 1 - Bob vs Ganryu

# YT - 鉄拳6 NO 2 - King vs Jack-6

# YT - 鉄拳6 NO 3 - Lee vs Julia

# YT - 鉄拳6 NO 4 - Lee vs Kazuya

# YT - 鉄拳6 NO 5 - Bob vs Kazuya

# YT - 鉄拳6 NO 7 - Armor King vs Kazuya

# YT - 鉄拳6 NO 9 - Bob vs Kazuya

# YT - 鉄拳6 NO 10 - Miguel vs Bob

# YT - 鉄拳6 NO 12 - Miguel vs Lei

# YT - 鉄拳6 NO 13 - Heihachi vs Lei

# YT - 鉄拳6 NO 18 - Lili vs Xiaoyu


----------



## Bass (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess it's true...Bob managed to keep his speed and agility while gaining weight for power.

Anyways, I'm disappointed in the intro. No appearances from the rest of the cast? Boo! Though yay for Jin's T5 ending being true.


----------



## Omega id (Sep 15, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Kaz's d/f+4 hits grounded now??



Yeah when I first saw that I kept thinking the person kept trying to get up from the ground, but its hard to tell with the new wall stun animations and whatnot (they fall down the wall kinda a little bit more realistic now...). But it'm convinced he can d\f+4 ground opponents.

EDIT: Looking at the latest match vids on the previous post... in the Lili vs. Ling video... could Lili d+1,2 into backstance before? I don't remember that happening... but if it can lead to a set up for he 1+2 during back stance I'm for that... that move is great. I like the knock back animation when Lili hits opponent with u/f+3, but its no longer an air launcher which is kind of dissappointing but oh well, I can still set up to other launchers or stuns for meaty combos.

EDIT: X-Marks the spot looks greater as a combo ender now (<3 bounces).


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 15, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Here's a good example of Naga's landspeed!
> 
> Lee vs Kazuya, badass



Geeze Lee was made a fool of 
His outfit was kinda...odd too.  That was a customized one right?


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 15, 2007)

@Kyuubi Naruto: I can't thank you enough for bringing those vids to attention. Anyways...SANKYUUUU!!! +reps 



Bass said:


> I guess it's true...Bob managed to keep his speed and agility while gaining weight for power.


When I first saw that, I found it hard to believe. >.>



Chamcham Trigger said:


> Geeze Lee was made a fool of
> His outfit was kinda...odd too.  That was a customized one right?


Same thought here. Hope so. 



Omega id said:


> Yeah when I first saw that I kept thinking the person kept trying to get up from the ground, but its hard to tell with the new wall stun animations and whatnot (they fall down the wall kinda a little bit more realistic now...). But it'm convinced he can d\f+4 ground opponents.
> 
> EDIT: Looking at the latest match vids on the previous post... in the Lili vs. Ling video... could Lili d+1,2 into backstance before? I don't remember that happening... but if it can lead to a set up for he 1+2 during back stance I'm for that... that move is great. I like the knock back animation when Lili hits opponent with u/f+3, but its no longer an air launcher which is kind of dissappointing but oh well, I can still set up to other launchers or stuns for meaty combos.
> 
> EDIT: X-Marks the spot looks greater as a combo ender now (<3 bounces).


Lili's d+1,2 to BT transition is definitely a T6 add on. And heheeeee, the u/f+3 sure is weird when I first saw it. I just hope they won't alter the range (I luv u/f+3 that hits almost 2 characters away XDDD).

Kaz's d/f+4 hits grounded...awh man, bad news for me. 

XMTS.... 

Oh and did you noticed (in one of Hei's match vid) that when Heihachi did WS+4,4 as a combo ender one time but the opponent didn't bounce...what's up with that? 

EDIT: Vid #9...Kazuya is serious business. >.<


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Sep 16, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> When I first saw that, I found it hard to believe. >.>


Yeah I know.
Plus what's with all that jumping around? !!!



Qrαhms said:


> Same thought here. Hope so.


Make that three.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 23, 2007)

Part C - Jin VS Zafina
Part C - Xiaoyu VS Jack
Part C - Jin VS Ganryu
Part C - Bob VS Leo
Part C - Jin VS Zafina
Part C - 

Some vids, if any of yo haven't seen it already. XDDDD

There are some more...


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

*looks at Xiaoyu video*

man, and people complained about the quality of my match videos? lol I did a better job than that guy. Anyway I like her outfit on that match, she has what looks like an opened button-shirt.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, the outfit sure looked nice. I was hoping that they'll give her a dress or something for the other outfit. I missed her pink T4 dress. ;__;

Kuma/Panda now can Hellsweep. XDDDDDDDD


----------



## Omega id (Sep 23, 2007)

I like to see the cast have more casual clothing, in fact there should be three types of outsides (not including the unlockables), the 3rd being casual... stuff that the fighters would wear if they were just walking down the street on a normal day.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 23, 2007)

Being a major Jin player I'm glad they upper him and made him stronger than he already was. I'm pleased.


----------



## ZE (Sep 23, 2007)

I think I will try to play as Bob when I get the chance. Maybe I will train him to be my main fighter lol. He owns.


----------



## Qrαhms (Sep 24, 2007)

^...wut?

lol I just have to respond to your sig. ^^

It seemd that Bob have tons of good stuffs, and he seems to be faster than Jack IMO. >.>

And yea, Jin looked really nice in those vids, especially those new moves. And the suit. ^^


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 30, 2007)

Nina is the best character. She even got her own game. It wasnt that good, but Nina and Yoshimitsu are the best Tekken characters imo.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 30, 2007)

New profiles


> *Nina Williams*
> 
> At the King of the Iron Fist Tournament 5,Nina Williams has finally settled the score by defeating her younger sister,Anna Williams.Shortly after her mission was complete,Jin Kazama recruited Nina to be his bodyguard and assist his Tekken Force in taking over the world.With strong tension between the Mishima Zaibatsu and G Corporation,the King of the Iron Fist Tournament 6 was announced.In order to remove any threats to the life of Jin Kazama,Nina enters the tournament.
> 
> ...


----------



## Omega id (Oct 1, 2007)

I gotta tell my friend about this, his two main (favorites & fighting wise) are Nina & Jin. When he reads on Nina's new role hese going to get all fucking excited.


----------



## Pein (Oct 2, 2007)

Panda is still the coolest tekken character ever.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 2, 2007)

Updates 

Nina working for Jin now?? Looks like Jin has become more influential than Kazuya. XDDD


----------



## RodMack (Oct 2, 2007)

Funny how Nina's working for Jin and Anna's working for Kazuya. xD And I'm kinda hoping that King kicks Armor King's ass.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 2, 2007)

Where is Gon? hehehe


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 3, 2007)

Link removed

a few pages of new screenshots.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 5, 2007)

My favorites


*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







*Spoiler*: __ 







They also have the bios for the 8 new character bios, nice to see Marduk looking better too


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 5, 2007)

O__o @ the old guys pinky finger in the second pic.

Otherwise, it's looking nice. Some of the effects look meh, but maybe thats due to them being stills. I doubt it would be bad in motion.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Oct 5, 2007)

Based on the videos, Kazuya looks broken as always, I love it 

But maybe it's just the player, though XD



Jin's looking pretty good too, nice to see that he has new moves :3


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 5, 2007)

Just look at Jin; I think Xiao-paw can really scratch. o_O


----------



## Omega id (Oct 5, 2007)

lol I like that screenshot with ling/panda and the pig. I like that ripple effect. I don't remember seeing that on the videos, must be new?


----------



## Bender (Oct 5, 2007)

Where is Gon!


----------



## Omega id (Oct 5, 2007)

Tekken doesn't need more garbage.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 7, 2007)

Secret image hidden on the site without a thumbnail


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Oct 7, 2007)

Kaki said:


> Where is Gon? hehehe


 Gon was my favorite character in Tekken 3, he was so cheap nobody could hit him. Also that Doctor had a really weird fighting style and could shock you. 

Anbody else want the original Jun back from Tekken 2. She was always my favorite character, She is Jin's mom too.


----------



## Nicholas_wicked (Oct 7, 2007)

Man i gotta get a xbox 360 to get vf5 now a ps3 to get tekken6 :<


Also they better release some sticks with this games because importing is fucking expensive.

Man my wallets gonna get ass raped.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 8, 2007)

You can just get VF5 on PS3. That's where it was first. The only thing you gotta get a 360 for is Halo. 



> lol I like that screenshot with ling/panda and the pig.


Ya, what's going to happen to the pig!?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Oct 8, 2007)

Kaki said:


> You can just get VF5 on PS3. That's where it was first. The only thing you gotta get a 360 for is Halo.



Maybe he wants an online enabled version of VF5? That one wouldn't be the PS3 version 

And there are a number of reasons to get a 360 beyond Halo. Calling that the only thing you have to get a 360 for is ridiculous, like saying all you need a PS3 for would be MGS4.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 8, 2007)

Anyone knows about the pricing for the full cabinet set for the arcade? It's coming this November, and if possible I want my local arcade to have it by the 1st hafl of 2008.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 8, 2007)

> Maybe he wants an online enabled version of VF5? That one wouldn't be the PS3 version


 Well, I'll be damned. They really did give it online. Yet, it's your choice if you want to pay that much just for another fighter to play online. 


> Calling that the only thing you have to get a 360 for is ridiculous, like saying all you need a PS3 for would be MGS4.


 How so. I should also mention RRXX, DOA, and crackdown, but that would be more offtopic.


----------



## Omega id (Oct 8, 2007)

Alls I know is that a lot of popular PS3 titles are now getting PS3 ports, minus Tekken 6, Final Fantasy and Metal Gear Solid series. Every other game I want to play will also be available for 360.


----------



## Kaki (Oct 8, 2007)

not war hawk, folksoul, ps eye games, uncharted, Heavenly sword, we currently have tekken online, motorstorm, resistance, Time crisis, white knight story. It also ports a few titles over from the 360.

For real...back to tekken; a certain exclusive.


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 14, 2007)

Grace Saunders said:


> I have not played Tekken in a long long while.
> 
> They should do a TTT II. Agreed?


Now that's a rare post. 

Yea, they should've opt for TTT2 instead. The game was awesome in many ways. Even some new features in Tekken 6 originated from TTT.


----------



## Pein (Oct 14, 2007)

Bring back tekken tag I loved that game.


----------



## Omega id (Oct 14, 2007)

Or the Tekken games can feature a tag mode for fun... I mean they throw crap like Bowling in there why not tag mode?


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Oct 15, 2007)

Anna gets beat !!!
She better get her revenge this time  !!!
Other than that the profiles are all very interesting, especially the Marduk/King/Armor King ones, that's quite a twist.
Anyways yeah tag would be a really nice addition, though I wouldn't mind if they did an improved version of the existing team-play mode (Because that mode rocks too XD).


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 16, 2007)

The _Tag_ mode is a nice idea. At it'll be better compared to the existing _Tekken Force_ mode.

I want Ogre back.


----------



## Omega id (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm not a fan of boss characters... with the acception of a few SNK bosses that I wish were regular playable balanced characters  (Rugal)


----------



## Kaki (Oct 17, 2007)

There is no reason they can't include a tag mode. 
It so happens that TTT is the only tekken game that I didn't play.


----------



## Crimson Scorpio (Oct 19, 2007)

Heh, stupid Jin...


----------



## Qrαhms (Oct 19, 2007)

Ogre was quite cheap back in TTT days, but with the new game engine, I think he won't be able to catch up with any turtling Mishimas and Christie/Eddy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 5, 2007)

Here to update people on the game. I forgot I didn't post the new profiles and info 


			
				Profiles said:
			
		

> *
> Asuka Kazama*
> 
> Asuka entered The King of the Iron Fist Tournament 5 in order to avenge her father who was injured by Feng Wei. She was unable to find Feng Wei and as the tournament ended she returned to her calm and normal life.
> ...










Now the biggest information comes from Arcadia's Tekken 6 EXPLOSION. 20 full pages of Tekken 6 images and info. TONS. Enjoy!!!!!!!






















Right now piece by piece is being translated but from what's been translated so far


> *
> Tekken 6 Feature Article - Arcadia Magazine, Dec. 2007*
> 
> * *Christie Monteiro & Eddy Gordo*
> ...





> *
> Tekken 6 Feature Article - Arcadia Magazine, Dec. 2007*
> *
> * Bob*
> ...


----------



## Bender (Nov 6, 2007)

Nooooo! Eddy's working with Jin!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 7, 2007)

Miguel is a monster





> *
> Tekken 6 Feature Article - Arcadia Magazine, Dec. 2007*
> 
> * Miguel
> ...





> *
> GENERAL SYSTEM INFORMATION*
> *
> Low Parries*
> ...


----------



## Qrαhms (Nov 10, 2007)

Whoa dude, that was one big post.

this
Vids taken during beta testing in Hong Kong.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 11, 2007)

I just want my precious Jun back.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 12, 2007)

She might be back, I'd like it if she was.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Nov 13, 2007)

Qrαhms said:


> Whoa dude, that was one big post.
> 
> DulceCielo
> Vids taken during beta testing in Hong Kong.


Anna looks so hawt in that costume!!!  Anyways that's an awesome new move she's got, looks like a d/b+4,4 (In match 5), a mid from d/b+4 would be really useful XD.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Nov 13, 2007)

I want some jin kicking ass in this game, or xiaoyu character development, her goodie goodie attitude in tekken 5 didnt work for me, i prefered atleast her mature attitude in T4..i wonder if jin's going to die this time..


----------



## Qrαhms (Nov 13, 2007)

Inuhanyou said:


> I want some jin kicking ass in this game, or xiaoyu character development, her goodie goodie attitude in tekken 5 didnt work for me, i prefered atleast her mature attitude in T4..i wonder if jin's going to die this time..


Not sure about Jin, but Xiaoyu really got lots of upgrades as of late. Her new outfit expresses her as a more as a casual girl rather than her baby-ish counterpart. And she got the new counter-hypnotist walk, which most players had been wishing since TTT.



<=-REapER-=> said:


> Anna looks so hawt in that costume!!!  Anyways that's an awesome new move she's got, looks like a d/b+4,4 (In match 5), a mid from d/b+4 would be really useful XD.


Yea man. >.<


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 26, 2007)

AND ITS OUT IN JAPAN


> Tekken 6 Bosses Revealed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> Tekken 6 is out at a number of arcades in the Kobe area, and there are lots of people watching and gaming.
> 
> Once again, Jin is the mid-boss of the series (stage 9), but NOT as Devil Jin, just regular Jin Kazama. The screen that preludes the battle labels him The King of the Iron Fist. From what Ive seen, Jin performs the Linger Soul Omen before each battle even starts, instantly setting his strength/attacks to rage, and this status lasts for the entire battle!
> 
> ...





> Here are the pics.
> 
> 2 of the new Tekken-net cards.
> Link removed
> ...




*Spoiler*: _Huge text_ 





> Just got back from a long day of tekken 6 playing and alot of arcade scouting. have about half an hour before im going out again.
> 
> Gotta agree with DUK tbh, i dont think its completely broken but it deffinitly is possible to get 80% juggles and they are not that hard, and thats from normal launchers like ewgf for instance.
> 
> ...


----------



## RodMack (Nov 26, 2007)

The Photobucket links aren't working for me.

I can't wait till Tekken 6 hits NA.


----------



## Bender (Nov 26, 2007)

Man screw Azazel!

I want to know Hwoarang's story!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Nov 27, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> She might be back, I'd like it if she was.


Me too, but im pretty sure she is dead. and if they bring her back in heck bring Kazuya with her.


----------



## RodMack (Nov 28, 2007)

I was able to check the photos out by clicking one of the Tekken Zaibatsu links and it had the links to the photos. And damn, Azazel is huge as hell. He makes Jinpachi look small.


----------



## Final Ultima (Nov 28, 2007)

I can't believe I didn't check for updates before now. Geez.

The Bound system looks like it could do with some retuning already. I hear that there are already some stupidly overpowered juggles being born from that particular gameplay mechanic.


----------



## ROCKLEE_1388 (Nov 29, 2007)

tekken isnt worth buying a ps3 for.. ffviii is tho.


----------



## Pein (Nov 30, 2007)

God I can't wait to play as Bob and kick ass


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 30, 2007)

Full arcade opening


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get a total overview on the Tekken storyline?


----------



## spectaa (Jan 8, 2008)

ROCKLEE_1388 said:


> tekken isnt worth buying a ps3 for.. ffviii is tho.



You're just telling people what they got to like or not...


----------



## Bender (Jan 8, 2008)

Why isn't Jin the final boss of the game? 

The whole idea of Azel being boss just doesn't feel right with me. I mean at all. I hope Jin is the final boss in Kazuya's story


----------



## Slayz (Jan 8, 2008)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Why isn't Jin the final boss of the game?



Because he doesn't spit fire from his ass 

I think we can all agree that Infernal Farts are way more amusing than karate


----------



## Cirus (Jan 8, 2008)

Hopefully Kazuya reaction/recovery speed is increased, cause in 5DR it was slow as hell on the recovery.  Also he should have a couple of new moves added.  The last thing I have to add is I hope that the combos are not as broken in 6 as they were in 5DR.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 9, 2008)

Zafina looks like a great add she has such a unique moveset. 

Azuken: You've gotta try this! MAR-UH-WANNA. You chicken? Bawkbawkbawk! 
Catalangelo: Do it! Then try this gourmet pizza I just made. 
...
Avdrey: I'm not a chicken. You're a turkey...And I don't like pizza. /deadpan
kingletello: She's right! Drug dealers and craw-tease chefs are dorks. Don't even talk to them.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jan 9, 2008)

Jin seems to be improved a great amount and I am pleased

Azuken: You've gotta try this! MAR-UH-WANNA. You chicken? Bawkbawkbawk! 
Catalangelo: Do it! Then try this gourmet pizza I just made. 
...
Avdrey: I'm not a chicken. You're a turkey...And I don't like pizza. /deadpan
kingletello: She's right! Drug dealers and craw-tease chefs are dorks. Don't even talk to them. 
Azuken: You've gotta try this! MAR-UH-WANNA. You chicken? Bawkbawkbawk! 
Catalangelo: Do it! Then try this gourmet pizza I just made. 
...
Avdrey: I'm not a chicken. You're a turkey...And I don't like pizza. /deadpan
kingletello: She's right! Drug dealers and craw-tease chefs are dorks. Don't even talk to them. 

That Jin player is amazing.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 9, 2008)

I hope that Lili's move set has been changed up so she can't do that stupid 16 hit move combo, and that she doesn't have as much priority and tracking.


----------



## Segan (Jan 9, 2008)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Jin seems to be improved a great amount and I am pleased
> 
> Azuken: You've gotta try this! MAR-UH-WANNA. You chicken? Bawkbawkbawk!
> Catalangelo: Do it! Then try this gourmet pizza I just made.
> ...


Is the one with the white pants Jin?


----------



## Sōsuke Aizen (Jan 9, 2008)

can't wait till this game comes out, though I wish that you were able to create your own character though...


----------



## Kaki (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, the customization should be even better than before.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats one of the thing I loved about Tekken 5, the customization was so awesome. In Tekken 6, it seems to be much better, seeing as in the trailer what they did to Jack. The only thing I hope is that accesories and customization doesnt cost so much money. money was so hard to get in Tekken 5.


----------



## Cirus (Jan 11, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Thats one of the thing I loved about Tekken 5, the customization was so awesome. In Tekken 6, it seems to be much better, seeing as in the trailer what they did to Jack. The only thing I hope is that accesories and customization doesnt cost so much money. money was so hard to get in Tekken 5.


The money was a little easier to get in DR, but still hard though.  I do agree that it should be cheeper to get stuff.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> Is the one with the white pants Jin?


You should already be able to tell, with all that awesomely updated mosveset from DR 

The one in the trenchcoat is Jin. 


Bob, Kazuya and Jin seem to be playing well, heh :3


----------



## Slumbering Aces (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking forward to this game, Steve Fox rocks my American socks.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 17, 2008)

Im a fan of Nina Williams and of course Yoshimitsu.


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Jan 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Anyone played against this guy yet? XD _ 





"*NANCY*-MI847J"

Bonus stage, whether you win or you lose, it goes on to the next stage. I don't think it's been beaten yet. xD

Huge lifebar, doesn't block moves, can't juggle and attacks even if it's getting hit. Has missiles, lasers, etc. =P

This thing's bigger than the final boss >.<



It's Optimus Prime on crack, lol.


----------



## lo0p (Jan 30, 2008)

NANCY video:

[YOUTUBE]http://youtube.com/watch?v=IU_p_hJzVu8[/YOUTUBE]

in case the youtube tags don't work:

Master of puppets

From BARONATRON at gamefaqs.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 30, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *Spoiler*: _Anyone played against this guy yet? XD _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is one huge-ass thing. But to me, height wise, it looks the same as Azazel.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jan 30, 2008)

Woah why is like the biggest and most awesome robot ever but called Nancy.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Jan 30, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> Woah why is like the biggest and most awesome robot ever but called Nancy.



Because "You got pwned by Nancy the robot" has such a nice and devestating ring to it


----------



## Bass (Jan 30, 2008)

Wasn't Nancy the name of the woman who built the Jack robots or something?


----------



## RodMack (Jan 31, 2008)

^ No, I believe it's Jane.


----------



## Bass (Jan 31, 2008)

Jane?

Then who was the little girl that used to hang around Jack-2?


----------



## Kaki (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow, nacny is sick and will not be playable.


----------



## RodMack (Jan 31, 2008)

Bass said:


> Jane?
> 
> Then who was the little girl that used to hang around Jack-2?


Jane was the little girl. And Jack-1 and -2 were actually built by the Russians. Gun Jack was actually a project from the Mishima Zaibatsu, but Jane installed Jack-2's memories inside it, but he also got destroyed. Jack-4 was actually massed produced by G-Corporation but with Jane's research. Jane then created Jack-5.


----------



## Qrαhms (Feb 3, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *Spoiler*: _Anyone played against this guy yet? XD _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you get to go to the bonus stage?


----------



## Cirus (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeah how do you get to that stage?  It seems like a good character to fight.


----------



## Bender (Feb 18, 2008)

L O V E L E S S said:


> *Spoiler*: _Anyone played against this guy yet? XD _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can already tell people gon  be coming online complaing about how they can't beat him/her (Fucking faggoty ass name for a robot....  )

That's one big motherfucking robot shit even I'm a little in doubt...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jun 1, 2008)

Leo, Zafina look amazing. And there is a robot named Nancy.


----------



## Qrαhms (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol Nancy. XD

I never beat that robot, no even once. Anyone know what bonuses one can get after defeating him?


----------



## Bender (Jun 1, 2008)

Maaaaaan when are they gonna announce this game for the PS3


----------



## Mugiwara (Jun 1, 2008)

I fuckin' want Tekken 6!! I wish I could afford a PS3. 
How do you fight that robot? 

Is he really that hard? 
How hard is he next to Jinpachi (PS2 version)?


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Jun 1, 2008)

I want a PS3 and 
Tekken 6
Soul Calibur IV
Final Fantasy Versus XIII
Final Fantasy XIII
Street Fighter 4

is that so much too ask.


----------



## Vault (Jun 1, 2008)

Ramza Beoulve said:


> I want a PS3 and
> Tekken 6
> Soul Calibur IV
> Final Fantasy Versus XIII
> ...



not so much  

but announce the bloody game already


----------



## Qrαhms (Jun 2, 2008)

The PS3 release will be announced one year after the arcade release.

Common standard for any arcade games.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Aug 20, 2008)

I've heard many complaints about the visuals so far, I hoped they'll have cleaned it up in time for the console release. :/


----------



## Biscuits (Aug 20, 2008)

I heard the Console release wont be announced anytime soon.
Once the console port comes out, arcades will lose money.


----------



## Helix (Feb 7, 2009)

Biscuits said:


> I heard the Console release wont be announced anytime soon.
> Once the console port comes out, arcades will lose money.



(bump)

The game should be out this fall. I wish it wouldn't take this long because I am anxious to get my hands on it. Tekken is the only fighting game I take seriously.


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Mugiwara said:


> I fuckin' want Tekken 6!! I wish I could afford a PS3.
> How do you fight that robot?
> 
> Is he really that hard?
> How hard is he next to Jinpachi (PS2 version)?



Jinpachi  he was a fucker so haxxed


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 8, 2009)

Hwoarang > Kazuya >>> all


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Looooooooooool

Feng wei >>> Tekkenverse > effectively you Gay fox


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 8, 2009)

Jinpachi was pretty hard until you learned how to fight him which didn't take that long depending on how skilled you were. The boss in 6 is supposedly harder so good luck fighting that. I know I'll be getting ready when I get the game.


----------



## Helix (Feb 8, 2009)

King >> all

>_>


----------



## Vault (Feb 8, 2009)

Lol King  

seriously Feng stomps this, next is Jin


----------



## Ice Prince (Feb 8, 2009)

I still think Nina is top bitch of the Tekkenverse. 

Guy wise, I guess I'll go with Jin.  I don't think I need to explain that one. *facepalm*


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Feb 8, 2009)

does anyone know when the US release date for this game is im tired of waiting.


----------



## Helix (Feb 8, 2009)

I think September 30, 2009.


----------



## Bender (Feb 8, 2009)

In Fall 2009 I think


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 8, 2009)

Is Tekken 6 any good?

I heard some bad things about it.


----------



## AshKetchum (Feb 8, 2009)

_Why Civilizations Self-Destruct_- *Elmer Pendell*

October 27 

(they are pretty accurate)


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2009)

October  wow just wow


----------



## F0rTh3W1n (Feb 9, 2009)

I have played every Tekken series in PS so far and can't wait for this one. Fighting games fit for the PS controller so good, and now it's coming to 360 too. Anybody have any experience with playing these sort of games in 360, is it awful?


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 9, 2009)

Vault said:


> October  wow just wow



Blame the shitbox


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 9, 2009)

F0rTh3W1n said:


> I have played every Tekken series in PS so far and can't wait for this one. Fighting games fit for the PS controller so good, and now it's coming to 360 too. Anybody have any experience with playing these sort of games in 360, is it awful?


Don't play it with the standard Xbox joypad, the d-pad is that terrible type of thing which combines all 8 directions into one 'button'. The diagonals also have poor responsiveness apparently, which isn't surprising just looking at it.


----------



## Vault (Feb 9, 2009)

Port60 and fucking up games


----------



## Ketchups (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm happy it's coming to the 360, another game to use my FightStick on.

And it's funny seeing all those PS3 fanboys.


----------



## Jon Snow (Feb 9, 2009)

I don't mind the shit60 getting the games, I mind the PS3 releases being pushed back again and AGAIN just so they can cope with inferior hardware (see: FF XIII)


----------



## Memos (Feb 9, 2009)

Gray Fox said:


> I don't mind the shit60 getting the games, I mind the PS3 releases being pushed back again and AGAIN just so they can cope with inferior hardware (see: FF XIII)



FF13 isn't getting delayed because of the 360 port. The game is coming out in Japan on PS3 only and at this point, the porting process doesn't even begin yet. After the release in Japan, the localization process begins on the PS3 and the porting process begins on the 360. The localization done for the PS3 is passed onto the 360 and then it is released elsewhere on both consoles.

When talking about delays due to a certain game, GTA4 got delayed because there were issues with the PS3 version.


----------



## Kyūbi Naruto2 (Feb 9, 2009)

I cant wait, I have most of the older Tekken games and Im a huge fan. If its coming out for both systems chances are Ill get the PS3 version because games made for the PS3 are usually better on the PS3. I cant wait.


----------



## Man in Black (Feb 9, 2009)

Tekken 6 is coming to the 360?

Namco just shot themselves in the foot.

I don't know how much any of you know about Japanese culture (I'm an expert), but honor and shame are huge parts of it. It's not like it is in America where you can become successful by being an asshole. If you screw someone over in Japan you bring shame to yourself, and the only way to get rid of that shame is repentance.

What this means is that the Japanese public, after hearing about this, is not going to purchase Tekken 6 for either system, nor will they purchase any of Namco's games. This is HUGE. You can laugh all you want but Namco has alienated an entire market with this move.

Namco, publicly apologize and cancel Tekken 6 for the 360 or you can kiss your business goodbye.


----------



## Cirus (Feb 10, 2009)

When I was in Japan not to long ago I had the chance to go and play that game.  It was fun and awsome as hell.  I liked the extra damage portion when you get low on life, and the character variety.  Plus my fav character seemed to get some improvement on reaction times in regaurds to recovery and priority (Kazuya).  Still though alot of the other characters still seemed like their old selves.  Lili was still a pain but her priority for her moves was incredibly toned down though she still has her 16 hit combo from what I can tell.  Mardoc is still a pain cause of Valitudo, and Devil Jin seems to have improved on his speed.  It really is going to be a kick ass game when it comes to the US.


----------



## Segan (Feb 10, 2009)

Hunter x One Piece said:


> Tekken 6 is coming to the 360?
> 
> Namco just shot themselves in the foot.
> 
> ...


You don't seriously believe that...or do you?


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

Segan said:


> You don't seriously believe that...or do you?



Why do I always have to explain memes?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-uTnqYHZ-I&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]


As for this entire deal.

Gentlemen, your crusader-like fevour, while admirable, is not gonna change anything.

We're all gamers. Instead of fucking around with console wars on Tekken 6, we should be hitting the arcade and kicking eachother around.

Ah yes the arcade, the great fighting game equalizer.


----------



## Segan (Feb 10, 2009)

Zetta said:


> Why do I always have to explain memes?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-uTnqYHZ-I&feature=channel_page[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


I'm not much for arcades.

Doesn't the Tekken franchise generate most of its cash outside of Japan anyway?


----------



## Memos (Feb 10, 2009)

I love that guy, he kind of showed me a little about the fanboy mentality and somewhat broke down some of my little fanboy feelings. Thanks to that video, i am more fair and even now.


----------



## Sephiroth (Feb 10, 2009)

Some expert, sudoku....

I'm a fanboy, but that guy...wow. 

Arcades are a waste of money, ever since the dreamcast.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Feb 10, 2009)

"Japanese honor" doesn't really matter when over 90% of the console earnings is overseas, particularly the western region as said by the Namco staff themselves   Nice try but no dice.

As for me, i've been a fan of tekken since i owned tekken 2 as a child(which then eventually became 3/tag/4 and 5...i'll be getting the 360 version, as i don't have the money to get a PS3, and i already have a 360 so..


----------



## Zetta (Feb 10, 2009)

It's an obvious troll. The guy is a Something Awful Goon.


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2009)

New Screens


More on


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 14, 2009)

What does that new red flashing HP bar do when you're low on life? Do you do more damage or something? 

I've been watching people play T6 every now and then when I hit the arcades for some SF4. It seems to play just like any previous Tekken except with new characters and this new flashing red HP bar thing when you're low on life.


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:


> *What does that new red flashing HP bar do when you're low on life?* Do you do more damage or something?
> 
> I've been watching people play T6 every now and then when I hit the arcades for some SF4. It seems to play just like any previous Tekken except with new characters and this new flashing red HP bar thing when you're low on life.



I think you increase in defence and offence from what i remember hearing subliminally the other day. I can't remember exactly what and where though so don't quote me on that.

I'm a lot less excited about T6 than i am about SF4 TBH. Maybe that'll change when it gets closer to release and i actally play it though.


----------



## Bender (Feb 14, 2009)

Kusuriuri said:


> New Screens
> 
> 
> More on



Ya know I was generally a fan of Bryan Fury but after seeing him kick Panda like that I feel like becoming an animal rights person.  Bitch.


----------



## Memos (Feb 14, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ya know I was generally a fan of Bryan Fury but after seeing him kick Panda like that I feel like becoming an animal rights person.  Bitch.



 If only the screenshot was of him using his shotgun on Panda.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Feb 14, 2009)

omg, this thread is so dead.

where is all the tekken love? damn sf4. 



			
				Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> What does that new red flashing HP bar do when you're low on life? Do you do more damage or something?
> 
> I've been watching people play T6 every now and then when I hit the arcades for some SF4. It seems to play just like any previous Tekken except with new characters and this new flashing red HP bar thing when you're low on life.



It's called rage, and yes it does increase damage. It only activates at about 10% health, though, so basically it's a 'you're fucked, but we're giving you one last chance. GO!' kind of thing. 

Well, there's not JUST new characters. There's also a whole bunch of customizations (correct if I'm wrong, but I don't think SF offers that), items moves (which are basically just fancy taunts), and a new bound system. The bound system is kind of like a launcher in that it adds for lengthier juggles, only it's them bouncing on the ground than in the air. 

Also, some stages are multi-tiered now, and at times you'll break a wall or floor and get into a new area.

...to be honest, I want Tekken to focus more on ground play/mindgames and less on juggles (like SF). Not to VF levels, maybe, but definitely less launch orientated.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'm not really that excited for this game anymore, don't know how this 'rage meter' will work out.. looks like they've been lazy on the visuals as well.. will probably show itself up even worse in October.. hoping SF4 will be enough to hold me over for a long time re: fighters.


----------



## Duy Nguyen (Feb 14, 2009)

*@ RoguefanAM:* Oh, I was talking about the game mechanics, I know of the customization and whatnot. SF4 only has alternate costumes, so yea. I totally forgot about the multi-tiered stages and things blowing up. That was the first thing I saw when I looked at the T6 machine, I thought Mortal Kombat made it back to the arcades somehow in the beginning.

*@ erictheking:* I don't play T6, but when I see it at the arcades I'm always apalled by the awesome graphics. Especially the jungle stage, that shit looks awesome.


----------



## nick65 (Feb 16, 2009)

i thought this was gonna b anothr odinairy tekken without changes, but then i saw how great those 60 frames per second are in this game(never seen em this good). its so fluid and great looking and i love the new effects and systems. if they still should add/remove some stuff, then id say remove those weird invisble walls and add major environment use. smash people thru windows, walls, off he stairs, thru cars, use the door of the car to smash his head etc.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Feb 16, 2009)

Duy Nguyen said:
			
		

> Oh, I was talking about the game mechanics, I know of the customization and whatnot. SF4 only has alternate costumes, so yea. I totally forgot about the multi-tiered stages and things blowing up. That was the first thing I saw when I looked at the T6 machine, I thought Mortal Kombat made it back to the arcades somehow in the beginning.



You should see T6: BR (if you haven't already), there's flying sheep and yodeling. 



bound is a game mechanic! not a good one, but...


and erictheking! i'm deeply, _deeply_ offended! you know graphizzz aren't all a game is...

and t6 totally looks gorgeous, what r u smoking. =p


----------



## nick65 (Feb 17, 2009)

NEW TRAILER HQ:
Iron Mike's prime rights

if someone can find it in hd please post it


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2009)

Inuhanyou said:


> As for me, i've been a fan of tekken since i owned tekken 2 as a child(which then eventually became 3/tag/4 and 5...i'll be getting the 360 version, as i don't have the money to get a PS3, and i already have a 360 so..



Yeah, I started with Tekken 2, and have loved the series ever since. I can't wait for this game to come out.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Feb 17, 2009)

nick! that's not a new trailer. THIS is a new trailer...

Link removed

and here's the atari trailer (the one you posted nick) with an hd option

Link removed

...yes, i have no life.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Feb 17, 2009)

I remember playing the demo for tekken 1 when ps first came out.....man I love me some tekken


----------



## nick65 (Feb 17, 2009)

i saw the vegeance trialer some days ago, i just thought this one was new
hope new stuff comes up on that new online mode or whatever it was that they was holding back


----------



## RoguefanAM (Feb 17, 2009)

it's probably something like tekken force online. 

speaking of online - i'm wary of the actual fighting. hopefully it's nowhere near the brawl online phail levels. 

...i've heard that soul caliber's is decent though, so maybe i have nothing to worry about considering they're owned by the same company. 

just to be safe, i wouldn't expect much.


----------



## Masurao (Feb 17, 2009)

Oh, nostalgia....

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HpzQb94-bGQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Feb 17, 2009)

Psshh..

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVFnXKpiH5M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## raininggemini (Feb 18, 2009)

Is this also a Tekken 6:BR thread?~nipa?


----------



## Memos (Feb 18, 2009)

Rika Furude said:


> Is this also a Tekken 6:BR thread?~nipa?



Seeing as Tekken 6 and Tekken 6:BR are virtually the same games, yes.


----------



## bbq sauce (Feb 18, 2009)

The ground bounce system = Hokuto no Tekken.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Feb 19, 2009)

LaTour sympathizes but admits powerlessness.

more patches needed, namco.


----------



## nick65 (Mar 14, 2009)

the game is alot better than tekken 5 dr, wich i enjoyed alot btw.
not when i bought, but since a week.
i was looking on youtube and found out the juggles, keeping someone in the air with combos. now i am addicted to it
and it tekken 6 you can even link more combos with the bounds in between.
and tekken 6 just looks graphicly insane.

check out these screenshots:


here one item list so you can see some of the custimosation of the old version tekken 6. so not bloodline rebellion cuz that one will have alot more.
Link removed

tekken rulez

edit - nice quality videoz HQ:

Here, remember?

Here, remember?


----------



## Vault (Mar 14, 2009)

Fuck yeah Feng Wei


----------



## nick65 (Mar 14, 2009)

the diffrence between tekken 6 and tekken br is on the arcades:

-tweaked characters..bob was overpowered in the first etc. 
-new moves ofcourse
-lots more customization
-new stages
-new items to use

the console versions of bloodline rebellion will get even more updates
(read it in my official dutch playstation magazine)
-intro, endings etc. to each character
-new minigames and some familiar from the old tekken series
  online mode 
-a new online mode that is still a suprise and they act like its something big   
  so i look forward to it.
-and even more customizations blabla etc.

Hellyeah!


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 20, 2009)

I'm thinking about buying Tekken 5 DR in order to tide me over until Tekken 6 comes out but I'm not sure if it's worth it. Is it significantly differant from T5, which I own, to justify me spending money on it


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 22, 2009)

Guess I'll wait it out then


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Mar 22, 2009)

Well there's online fighting (assuming you were planning to get the PS3 version). Depends how much you value that. Story mode and the Tekken Force mode is missing though, there's Arcade, Survival and Ghost if I can remember right, as far as the single-player goes.


----------



## Big Boss (Mar 22, 2009)

So how does Yoshi play in T6?


----------



## RoguefanAM (Apr 21, 2009)

I come bearing a gift.


----------



## Sasuke RULES (Apr 21, 2009)

*great game *


----------



## Bender (Apr 21, 2009)

This game is the reason I continue to buy fighting games


----------



## MS81 (Apr 21, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> This game is the reason I continue to buy fighting games



nah pimp, Blaze Blue,DOA5 &Fist of the North Star.


----------



## Helix (Apr 28, 2009)

Tekken 6 confirmed for PSP! YESSS! I played Tekken 5R to death and now I get new material.

I can see my setup already:








King Venom?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Apr 29, 2009)

ShadowXSSSR said:


> Tekken 6 confirmed for PSP! YESSS!


----------



## cubano2919 (May 2, 2009)

cant wait to get it


----------



## Sengoku (May 2, 2009)

Doriya!


----------



## Bender (May 15, 2009)

New trailer 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vp9n2IgbiM#[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## RoguefanAM (May 30, 2009)

E3 Trailer

ATTENTION BLENDER.

Also, I've heard talk on TZ from Markman that there is yet another big reveal coming up in E3 later. Cool.


----------



## Bender (May 30, 2009)

Sweet! 

I love it!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (May 30, 2009)

^Probably online lobbies.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 30, 2009)

The only thing that they can do for E3 that'll literally make jaws fall would be if they somehow go cross platform with it.


----------



## Most_Valuable_Playa (May 30, 2009)

It's already on 360


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (May 31, 2009)

He means PS3 players playing against 360 players and vice versa...NEVER HAPPENIN.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 8, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> E3 Trailer
> 
> navigation
> 
> Also, I've heard talk on TZ from Markman that there is yet another big reveal coming up in E3 later. Cool.



What?? Another big reveal?? As if THAT wasn't crazy enough!!! Remade Tekken force?!?! OMG!!!  and it's 2 player as well!!! 

One question about the trailer, considering it has that new music, do you think they're going to be making a new stage? Because that definitely sounds like it could be stage music...



IronFist Alchemist said:


> He means PS3 players playing against 360 players and vice versa...NEVER HAPPENIN.



Would've been awesome if it did though... but in terms of online, the one thing it better have is no lag... it's so bad trying to vs people in DR online when they're not in the same region as you :S


----------



## JjEm (Jun 8, 2009)

i liked the *Boskonovitch* girl!!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2009)

Time to get with the Tekken hype people!!!! I'll be updating the first page shortly. Here's the first bit of new info. 

CLAMP is designing exclusive costumes for the PS3 version of Tekken 6. Here's Jin's exclusive costume. 



*wart*

Fucking badass.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

I came... twice


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 17, 2009)

What a girly [lol pun] attire.

He looks like a Final Fantasy antagonist due to that attire. That's not exactly brutal fighting garb, methinks.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

PS3 JEALOUSY SPOTTED


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> What a girly [lol pun] attire.
> 
> He looks like a Final Fantasy antagonist due to that attire. That's not exactly brutal fighting garb, methinks.


CLAMP also designed the costumes for Code Geass. 

I love the clothing personally. I look forward to the rest.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 17, 2009)

Toua said:


> PS3 JEALOUSY SPOTTED



If I'm buying the game (I haven't decided), I'd be getting it for the PS3 anyway, and that's because I find the analog easier to do the traditional fighting game moves. Though that doesn't really apply to Tekken, generally speaking~



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> CLAMP also designed the costumes for Code Geass.
> 
> I love the clothing personally. I look forward to the rest.



Oh I know, and I'm not to keen on the designs there. Maybe it's just the disgustingly large foreheads characters have that peevs me with the character stylings.

I didn't mind the clothes though, but that's because it wasn't a fighting game that had a fanciful lord-like attire on someone who seems to be a bit too gritty for such an attire. It just seems a bit out of place for me, but I'm someone who likes comical attires more for characters.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jun 17, 2009)

Excellent Goofy, excellent.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 17, 2009)

Certainly is a lot more epic than Lelouch and Suzaku millenium symbol knockoffs 

It could be worse, Nomura could have been in on it. Excuse me while I go vomit


----------



## Helix (Jun 17, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> If I'm buying the game (I haven't decided), I'd be getting it for the PS3 anyway, and that's because I find the analog easier to do the traditional fighting game moves.



So much easier to do King's hcf aerial throws with the PS3 analog. 

When I play with certain characters, I usually go from D-Pad to analog stick in a middle of a combo just because it's more convenient and easier to perform. Yes, I am too cheap to buy an arcade stick.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

lol clamp designs.  That's ...outta...nowhere?  Oh well, incoming Kubo designing Soul Calibur outfits.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 17, 2009)

I love CLAMP's designs. *<3*


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 17, 2009)

Kishimoto is designing an extra costume for Lars. Officially stated by Markman. Wow. I love this. Maybe Kubo and Oda are next.


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 17, 2009)

Saw the new trailer, holy crap I want this.

Kishimoto did a costume too? wow alot of artist on this.



> It could be worse, Nomura could have been in on it.





Thinking of a awesome costume for Kazuya designed by him now.


----------



## Nightfall (Jun 17, 2009)

I want to see Heihachi restored to his former glory..
We have barely heard about his Ogre/Devil gene fusion project since Tekken 4, if there is anyone who should own the Mishima Zaibatsu, it's him


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 17, 2009)

If Kubo designs once I can see it being for a female.


----------



## Ketchups (Jun 18, 2009)

Are all these costumes exclusive to the PS3 version or are they coming to the 360 as well?


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 18, 2009)

That's a beastly Jin costume. Though I think Kazuya should get the same service (another costume) as well.
What? Kishimoto's gonna make a costume as well?!?! 



ShadowXSSSR said:


> So much easier to do King's hcf aerial throws with the PS3 analog.
> 
> When I play with certain characters, I usually go from D-Pad to analog stick in a middle of a combo just because it's more convenient and easier to perform. Yes, I am too cheap to buy an arcade stick.


Haha same!!! I find it a lot easier to do Armor King's f,hcf+1 combos with the analog


----------



## Tachikoma (Jun 18, 2009)

Clamp made Yuko and Watanuki so clamp >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> all. 

**


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 18, 2009)

Clamp's older stuff is better.


----------



## Helix (Jun 22, 2009)

Why, oh why is life so cruel!

!Summer Contest!

How am I going to dish out $150 dollars?!


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 22, 2009)

Must pre-order ASAP! :ho


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 22, 2009)

HOLY SON OF A BITCH


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2009)

It's wireless, don't do it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 22, 2009)

Pre-ordering this shit right now. 

And just done. Awesome


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't really mind w/ the joystick "shock horror", but that artbook and calendar have got my attention XD. I wonder if they'll have the same pre-order offers in the PAL region...


----------



## Mider T (Jun 24, 2009)

When does this release? (:ho)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 24, 2009)

October 27th


----------



## Hentai (Jun 24, 2009)

it looks awesome as always :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Jun 25, 2009)

Hmm...nice trailers/teasers. pek

Can't wait for this game, have no idea who I'll be "maining" this time around.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2009)

No real fighter would go for a wireless stick.


----------



## Helix (Jun 25, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> No real fighter would go for a wireless stick.



I use a wireless controller. 

Makes no difference to me.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2009)

Mhmm. My statement still stands.


----------



## Prince Leon (Jun 25, 2009)

They shouldn't be used in tourneys anyway. Avoids shenanigans.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 26, 2009)

Kishimoto's designed Lars extra costume. Here it is.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 26, 2009)

Damn, that's nice. So PS3 gets a Clamp designed costume and 360 gets Kishimoto?


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 26, 2009)

Ketchup said:


> Are all these costumes exclusive to the PS3 version or are they coming to the 360 as well?



nothing about this games will truly exclusive. its probably coming to the 360, like 4 months after it is released.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 26, 2009)

I like Jin's more


----------



## The Scientist (Jun 27, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Damn, that's nice. So PS3 gets a Clamp designed costume and 360 gets Kishimoto?



I wished ps3 gets kishimoto


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 27, 2009)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> Damn, that's nice. So PS3 gets a Clamp designed costume and 360 gets Kishimoto?


NICE?? If what you say is true (and it looks like it), then there will be MANY angry Asians, let alone other PS3 owners in the world, so Namco better have this as DLC for the PS3 if not in the game already...


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2009)

Bah pek i can't wait for tekken. Im getting so bored of Soulcalibur4....

EDIT: I didnt know that yoshimitsu was gonna be in tekken!! He's my fav character in SC4. T_T


----------



## TobiSan (Jun 30, 2009)

Only played Tekken 5. Would want to play 6 too.
I saw they sayed that these are not real Tekken 6 GFX, I hope they are right.
Bcz right now GFX isnt better than tekke 5.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 30, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> NICE?? If what you say is true (and it looks like it), then there will be MANY angry Asians, let alone other PS3 owners in the world, so Namco better have this as DLC for the PS3 if not in the game already...



It's Namco, of course they do.

It's an excuse to milk the game, no matter what version you buy.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2009)

Eh, who said PS3 doesn't get Kishimoto? As with all the other Tekkens every exclusive costume comes to one game. Tekken 5 for PS2 had a plethora of characters getting extra costumes. It's not like SC where we get a character a console, Tekken's never been like that.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jun 30, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Eh, who said PS3 doesn't get Kishimoto? As with all the other Tekkens every exclusive costume comes to one game. Tekken 5 for PS2 had a plethora of characters getting extra costumes. It's not like SC where we get a character a console, Tekken's never been like that.



It probably will turn into something like that now, given the disgusting nature of Namco and DLC.

This will probably end up exactly like Soul Caliber IV; One version will have X instantly open at launch, but Y will only be available after a certain date.

Bank on the idea that each version of Tekken 6 will have "exclusive" costumes when the game comes out. That "exclusive" content will probably exist on every version of the game too.


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2009)

i hate that you have to pay for DLC... even though i never even bother to buy DLC from the marketplace anymore.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm fine with not having Kishi in my Tekkens, keep his aura of fail away from the gameplay


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> No real fighter would go for a wireless stick.



I use a wired controller


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jun 30, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It's Namco, of course they do.
> 
> It's an excuse to milk the game, no matter what version you buy.


If that's the case, I just hope I don't have to fork over so much for their DLC like they're asking for Yoda on PSN :S



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Eh, who said PS3 doesn't get Kishimoto? As with all the other Tekkens every exclusive costume comes to one game. Tekken 5 for PS2 had a plethora of characters getting extra costumes. It's not like SC where we get a character a console, Tekken's never been like that.





Goofy Titan said:


> It probably will turn into something like that now, given the disgusting nature of Namco and DLC.
> 
> This will probably end up exactly like Soul Caliber IV; One version will have X instantly open at launch, but Y will only be available after a certain date.
> 
> Bank on the idea that each version of Tekken 6 will have "exclusive" costumes when the game comes out. That "exclusive" content will probably exist on every version of the game too.


I hate where this is getting to. They're just fuelling the console war even more .
The only reason I can think of as to why Namco would do something like this is because they already know that the PS3 version will be the more favoured one by the community so they're like "Oh let's give 360 "exclusive" content as well, and a Kishi costume at that so that people get that version too." 

In all honesty, Namco/Bandai should've thought about keeping it Sony exclusive, now they've not only split the Tekken community, but they just killed this game's potential.
I blame the merger!!! 



EkibyoGami said:


> i hate that you have to pay for DLC... even though i never even bother to buy DLC from the marketplace anymore.


Haha yeah. Some of the stuff is pretty expensive...


----------



## Helix (Jun 30, 2009)

I could careless about all this DLC stuff. I just want to kick people's asses.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jun 30, 2009)

Goofy Titan said:


> It probably will turn into something like that now, given the disgusting nature of Namco and DLC.
> 
> This will probably end up exactly like Soul Caliber IV; One version will have X instantly open at launch, but Y will only be available after a certain date.
> 
> Bank on the idea that each version of Tekken 6 will have "exclusive" costumes when the game comes out. That "exclusive" content will probably exist on every version of the game too.


I still doubt it. SC's been doing that for a while starting when 2 came out and each console had different exclusives. Tekken hasn't done it once and even though things are changing I don't think that Namco will go this way with Tekken. At most I see Namco doing a time-release thing on one console and then the next console gets it a week later but nothing up to SC standards. That's one of the main reasons why SC did it, because it's used to that sort of thing. Then again anything's possible.


			
				<=-REapER-=> said:
			
		

> In all honesty, Namco/Bandai should've thought about keeping it Sony exclusive, now they've not only split the Tekken community, but they just killed this game's potential.
> I blame the merger!!!


They should have never made is multi-platform but hey they did. Sucks to be honest. Ah well. 

As when I started with 2 I'll be kicking ass through every single Tekken regardless who's picking it up or not picking it up.


----------



## Eki (Jun 30, 2009)

lol microsoft is stealing PS3 games... haha i love it :]... i can finally play FF and tekken and not pay another $300 for a gaming system


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 1, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I still doubt it. SC's been doing that for a while starting when 2 came out and each console had different exclusives. Tekken hasn't done it once and even though things are changing I don't think that Namco will go this way with Tekken. *At most I see Namco doing a time-release thing on one console and then the next console gets it a week later but nothing up to SC standards.* That's one of the main reasons why SC did it, because it's used to that sort of thing. Then again anything's possible.


I sure hope you're right. And if not, I hope the DLC's dirt cheap or free.



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> They should have never made is multi-platform but hey they did. Sucks to be honest. Ah well.
> 
> As when I started with 2 I'll be kicking ass through every single Tekken regardless who's picking it up or not picking it up.


Indeed, multiplatform puts a big dent in the Tekken franchise.
Nevertheless, Tekken is still awesome and I still intend to pick it up and kick some *ss.



EkibyoGami said:


> lol microsoft is stealing PS3 games... haha i love it :]... i can finally play FF and tekken and not pay another $300 for a gaming system



*Spoiler*: _Xbox "Rant"_ 



I don't. It defeats Xbox's credibility as a gaming console because it has to rely on stealing taking exclusives from Sony or other multiplatforms in order to have ANY good games on it, rather than getting their own good 3rd party exclusives. The only "good" game on Xbox that's exclusive (if any) that's out would be Gears of War (Even that I'm not so convinced of).



I spoiler tagged it for those who don't want to read another Xbox vs. PS3 rant.


----------



## Eevihl (Jul 1, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> *Spoiler*: _Xbox "Rant"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Think of it as more of a larger part of the gaming community get to play the great games. Without buying multiple systems.


----------



## nick65 (Jul 1, 2009)

Rowel


----------



## Ronin0510 (Jul 1, 2009)

SICK!!! Wow I am shocked and amazed....I miss Tekken....I needs it nanao!!!!!!


----------



## Jon Snow (Jul 1, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> *Spoiler*: _Xbox "Rant"_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, YEEEEES

You have very strong points 

You're kinda forgetting Fable II though, I heard it has mixed reviews among friends.


----------



## Eki (Jul 1, 2009)

KojiDarth said:


> Think of it as more of a larger part of the gaming community get to play the great games. Without buying multiple systems.



yup.

To me it dosn't matter as long as i play a game that i can enjoy. And who else dosn't like the idea of having to pay $300 plus the price of the game just to play it on one console. And the people who are making the game obviously don't care if its a PS3 exculsive or not b/c all they care about is the moolah.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 2, 2009)

Toua said:


> Yes, YEEEEES
> You have very strong points
> 
> You're kinda forgetting Fable II though, I heard it has mixed reviews among friends.


Yeah I heard about that, I wish I knew first hand though. No one I know has that game :S...



EkibyoGami said:


> yup.
> 
> To me it dosn't matter as long as i play a game that i can enjoy. And who else dosn't like the idea of having to pay $300 plus the price of the game just to play it on one console. And the people who are making the game obviously don't care if its a PS3 exculsive or not b/c all they care about is the moolah.


I wish I could say that as well, but sometimes making it multiplatform kills the potential it could have if it were on the one console (e.g. Making Tekken multiplatform kills PS3's potential to transfer content like stages and costumes from previous Tekkens using a memory card adapter, just to make it the same as the 360 version - Though I hope Namco consider this in future) so in a way some games could be better enjoyed if they were console exclusive than if they were multiplatform.
One reason why I got PS3 was to play Tekken 6, so I'm not one of the who elses lol, as are many others, PS3, Xbox or Wii's.
Agreed these guys only care about the "moolah" now, it's kind of sick but it's hard to blame them. Damm economic "crisis"!! 



KojiDarth said:


> Think of it as more of a larger part of the gaming community get to play the great games. Without buying multiple systems.


Haha putting it that way actually makes it sound good


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Jul 17, 2009)

Zafina's custom costume designed by Tales franchise designer Mutsumi Inomata 

Besides Lars and Zafina's extra costumes being shown we have this


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Jul 17, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Zafina's custom costume designed by Tales franchise designer Mutsumi Inomata


Dayyymmm that's hot stuff!!!


Do you know the costume's designer by any chance?



Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Besides Lars and Zafina's extra costumes being shown we have this


Woahh funky!!! I wonder if they come with paint (Or are they not painting material?)...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 22, 2009)

Finally updated the front page. Everyone check it out. 

I tried to include some screenshots and some boxart (along with promos) but I ran out of space.


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 4, 2009)

Played this at the arcade the other day, and I gotta say, I don't think that anyone is going to not like it.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Sep 4, 2009)

Wow, four or so years and we're finally getting the game next month. 

I really hope the console version improves upon BR, so far it's been the expected updates (scenario campaign mode and special costumes by manga artists), but I'm hoping for more. Just something to make it seem like the wait was worth it.

Oh yeah, and online better be good.


----------



## Yusuke5678 (Sep 4, 2009)

i want to play  tekken 6!!,Kazuya is gonna beat arses again


----------



## Helix (Sep 4, 2009)

Yusuke5678 said:


> *King* is gonna beat arses again



Fix'd


----------



## Bakapanda (Sep 5, 2009)

Yusuke5678 said:


> Asuka is gonna beat arses again



Fixed better


----------



## Dark Demon (Sep 5, 2009)

At last, it comes out next month =D. 
Cant wait to play it after waiting for so long.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2009)

I heard from the dude in Gamestop that they had a raffle in Las Vegas at Game Works and the winner got the arcade version of Tekken 6 . I am so pissed I didn't go this summer  DAMMIT! I always go to Gamestop I wanted to do that....


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 6, 2009)

lol what happened to jin? why did he become evil? did the devil gene cause this


----------



## Dark Demon (Sep 6, 2009)

> lol what happened to jin? why did he become evil? did the devil gene cause this



It could be the devil gene. The curse of the mishima bloodline that was mentioned in the previous game.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Sep 6, 2009)

When the fuck is
King
Law
Paul
Nina
Yoshimtsu gonna when a fucking tournement

I think it's bout damn time someone else wins then those crazy cliff throwing Mishimas

But wut i really wish is that They Do a Remake to tekken 1 That would be so Kickass because i grew up with tekken 1 all man the 90's


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Sep 6, 2009)

Sunabozu said:


> lol what happened to jin? why did he become evil? did the devil gene cause this



From what i have read about Tekken 6 story seems to me he is becoming some kind of Lelouch from Code Geass, concentrating the hatred of the world on him to finish the mishima zaibatsu once and for all with no hope of being ressurected by anyone!

Well at least that's just the crazy idea i had while reading his story in Tekken 6!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 6, 2009)

It's either the Devil Gene doing it to him or it's the fact that Jin's pretending to be evil for some other reason.


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2009)

It's as he's said before his bloodline is cursed and leads to all those born into it to be crazy-ass fucks bent on World Domination.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 6, 2009)

Can't wait to get my copy. Me and Lili are gonna be kicking so much ass. :ho


----------



## Bender (Sep 6, 2009)

^

I'm gonna kick even more ass with Jin :ho


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm surprised that there is a new final boss as well.


----------



## Prince Leon (Sep 7, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> I'm gonna kick even more ass with Jin :ho



Getting it for PS3 or 360?


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2009)

I wonder when Heihachi will be allowed to complete his Ogre/Devil fusion project..

Or perhaps they just scrapped that idea...


----------



## Bender (Sep 7, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> I wonder when Heihachi will be allowed to complete his Ogre/Devil fusion project..
> 
> Or perhaps they just scrapped that idea...



They scrapped the idea


----------



## Nightfall (Sep 7, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> They scrapped the idea



I guess... Heihachi is just comic relief now...

Still stomps at his age though...


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 7, 2009)

Hwoarang

should get more credit, win the tournament

Fucking Jin


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 7, 2009)

Since Heihachi was a mishima, how come he doesn't have the devil gene? His father, his son and his grandson all have it with them but he doesn't? I wonder if he is the real curse in the family lol :ho


----------



## God Movement (Sep 7, 2009)

Sunabozu said:


> Since Heihachi was a mishima, how come he doesn't have the devil gene? His father, his son and his grandson all have it with them but he doesn't? I wonder if he is the real curse in the family lol :ho



Kazuya got it because he was on the brink of death and sold his soul to the devil. Jin got it because he is his son. Heihachi is just a strong as fuck old man.


----------



## Dark Demon (Sep 7, 2009)

> Kazuya got it because he was on the brink of death and sold his soul to the devil. Jin got it because he is his son. Heihachi is just a strong as fuck old man.



Yeah, also Heihachi fights using only his strenght and experience, i highly doubt he would rely on the devil gene, even though his father Jinpachi had it.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 12, 2009)

[Youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cEuTG-TjWic[/youtube]
By far my favorite Jin video


----------



## Michael Lucky (Sep 13, 2009)

epic!!!


----------



## Proxy (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been waiting for this game. I would have liked to see Forrest Law return for this one.


----------



## Vault (Sep 18, 2009)

Fuck yeah team battle


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2009)

Lili gets a new costume


----------



## Vault (Sep 19, 2009)

Thats weak, is she getting married :rofl


----------



## Sunabozu (Sep 19, 2009)

Who is that Pokemon beside her 

Is that Roger?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 19, 2009)

I don't know what's up with her costume but it's interesting. Christie would have been better having it through lol. As for the guy on the picture to the side. It's Roger's new costume I think. 

I actually think it might be Alex's skull from Tekken 2


----------



## Vault (Sep 19, 2009)

I swear its like that bone wielding pokemon :rofl


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (Sep 19, 2009)

I know we had DR but it took 3 full years to get a real Tekken game, unusually long. Better be good.

Pokemon.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Sep 21, 2009)

More info from Gamesking Live III in Holland





> - The Wireless Arcade Stick needs 2 AA batteries.
> - The Intro has gotten some new scenes, like Zafina with a camel and Miguel before the accident. Paul vs Bryan too.
> - In the beginning, it checks for DLC
> - The Main Menu has changed. It now has an info-panel on the right side. It keeps track of recent changes like: ''Lars promoted to 9th Kyu etc''.
> ...


Great info. I'm mostly surprised about the length of scenerio mode. Wow. 42? Man.


----------



## Helix (Sep 21, 2009)

Two batteries for the arcade stick? 

It should've been rechargeable via USB or something.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Sep 21, 2009)

FAIL on the arcade stick...absolute FAIL!

Did they mention what parts the arcade stick had? sanwa? Hori knock-offs?


----------



## Vault (Sep 22, 2009)

longer loading is fail hope its not some psp games length especially in vs longer loading takes the intensity of the competition


----------



## Helix (Oct 7, 2009)

Anyone got Tekken 5: DR for ps3 that wants to play some matches online? I need to get some practice before Tekken 6 comes out.

Edit: Epicsauce right here


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Oct 15, 2009)

Helix said:


> Anyone got Tekken 5: DR for ps3 that wants to play some matches online? I need to get some practice before Tekken 6 comes out.
> 
> Edit: Epicsauce right here


----------



## RoguefanAM (Oct 17, 2009)

Can't wait for this game. Less than two weeks! 

I've heard lots of interesting news on SC 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lars loses his memory apparently




so hopefully it's good. Either way, I'm ready to kick butt!

Oh, and for those of you who don't know - story's mode still in, but it's hidden in SC. It's something called Arena mode. You'll unlock the CGI endings and interludes there.


----------



## BluishSwirls (Oct 17, 2009)

Looks like this game is great, the new characters lookr eally interesting. C:


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Oct 17, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> Can't wait for this game. Less than two weeks!
> 
> I've heard lots of interesting news on SC
> 
> ...



I see you listened to the SDTekken podcast


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 18, 2009)

9 more days!


----------



## Ducky (Oct 18, 2009)

shit really?!
But i still have to get a ps3!!


----------



## Tony Lou (Oct 18, 2009)

I hope some things changed,such as the fact that the characters attacks are slow,they can't fucking jump,and that you can't move that much in the arena


----------



## Ducky (Oct 18, 2009)

^^ Remember, in the ancient times (Tekken 1+2) when you made the characters jump, and they would jump all the way up to the stratosphere?! 

Ahahaha! Good times, good times.

Anyways, cant wait to get my hands on this. But I still dont have a ps3.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 18, 2009)

lol, I remember that, t'was insane


----------



## IsoloKiro (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm probably going to cry once I get this for 360 and realize how useless the controller is.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 18, 2009)

I havent tried xbox controllers, how is it for Tekken?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 18, 2009)

360 controller has been established as a terrible controller for fighters.


----------



## RedHairedShanks (Oct 18, 2009)

Can't wait to purchase this. SF4 was fun but this is the real king of fighting games.


----------



## Helix (Oct 18, 2009)

The Luiz said:


> I hope some things changed,such as the fact that the characters attacks are slow,they can't fucking jump,and that you can't move that much in the arena



That really depends on what character you use and what moves you execute. A quick poking character like Law or Steve are going to attack fast. If you're using Jack, he's going to attack a bit more slower. 

Jumping is fine in the game, you are not suppose to be able to jump over the person's head. Though some moves cast you high up in the air like King's burning knuckle or Lili's vertical axis. 

You can move more by sidestepping or crouch dashing/dashing.


----------



## RoguefanAM (Oct 18, 2009)

Helix, if they want proof that gameplay and moves aren't slow, they can just look at your sig. 



			
				~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:
			
		

> I see you listened to the SDTekken podcast



Yep.


----------



## Brian (Oct 18, 2009)

I actually got use to the 360 controller for fighting games, but PS3 controllers are much better.


----------



## Helix (Oct 18, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> Helix, if they want proof that gameplay and moves aren't slow, they can just look at your sig.



Yeah, true, but I had to cut out some frames to decrease the file size.


----------



## Ziko (Oct 18, 2009)

RedHairedShanks said:


> Can't wait to purchase this. SF4 was fun but this is the real king of fighting games.



Lol

Anyways, can't wait for Tekken. Can't wait to own people with Law


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 18, 2009)

Michael Lucky said:


> I havent tried xbox controllers, how is it for Tekken?



It should be fine, Tekken doesn't have the amount of control inputs that make the 360 controller bad for stuff like SF4 and BB.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Oct 18, 2009)

totally not getting a 360


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 23, 2009)

Surprised no one has made a match making thread yet for this considering how soon it is to it`s release date in NA.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 23, 2009)

I planned on doing it the day it comes out since we'll have online then but if someone wants to before then go ahead. 

So far some reviews have been out. IGN gives it a 8.8 while IGN AU gives it a 9.0. I'll go towards the IGN AU review since the guy actually competed at SBO while Ryan, who gave it a 8.8, has never ever played Tekken.


----------



## Helix (Oct 23, 2009)

This game can't come soon enough... I have been playing Tekken 5R to death and I'm ready for the next installment.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 24, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> I planned on doing it the day it comes out since we'll have online then but if someone wants to before then go ahead.
> 
> So far some reviews have been out. IGN gives it a 8.8 while IGN AU gives it a 9.0. I'll go towards the IGN AU review since the guy actually competed at SBO while Ryan, who gave it a 8.8, has never ever played Tekken.



Nah I`ll leave it to you. Since you made this thread it`s only fitting you make the online one.


----------



## Mister B (Oct 25, 2009)

I really can't wait to get this game. I love Tekken (although my Tekken 5 copy is broken) and can't wait to kick some ass (although I'll fail thanks to Australia's shitty internet) as King.


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 26, 2009)

Sooo who wants to get bodied when this shit drops tomorrow?

j/k I don't actually play Tekken competently, I just hit buttons since I don't really know 3D fighting basics. Regardless my PSN is bbqsaucejrz and I should have the game tomorrow evening so hit me up.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Sooo who wants to get bodied when this shit drops tomorrow?
> 
> j/k I don't actually play Tekken competently, I just hit buttons since I don't really know 3D fighting basics. Regardless my PSN is bbqsaucejrz and I should have the game tomorrow evening so hit me up.





I should be up for some matches, later on that day.

I have to go to the mall early as hell to get it since I didn't pre-order the game, and the last game I didn't pre-order I couldn't get my hands on it for 2-3 weeks due to being sold out.


----------



## Ronin0510 (Oct 26, 2009)

I am hoping this weekend I can get on with it....


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 26, 2009)

I didn't pre-order either, i'ma stop off after work and see if I can grab it. Hopefully gamestop has a few left by 4:15~ or so.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 26, 2009)

I hope for your sake they do man.

I seem to have bad luck if I wait any later than 12 in the day to get a game that just came out, so I figure I'll just go when the mall opens.

On a side note I have no idea who I'll main in this game, going to have to test out everyone a fair amount. I won't bust out my old Tekken 3 mains cause I feel it's time for a change.


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 26, 2009)

So close...can't wait.


----------



## Amanomurakumo (Oct 26, 2009)

Still wondering if I should get this since the last Tekken I played was Tekken Tag way back in the day. Guess I'll try it out at the arcade to see how much the game has changed. :S


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2009)

Getting my copy now. Will report back with details shortly


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm getting my copy from Amazon for just $45 ...well $50 actually w/ shipping which they say will arrive on release day (today!)....sweet deal compared to the $66 I pay at gamestop....if you wanna order from amazon just enter in the code 5TEKKEN6 at checkout...


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Oct 27, 2009)

Zero x said:


> I'm getting my copy from Amazon for just $45 ...well $50 actually w/ shipping which they say will arrive on release day (today!)....sweet deal compared to the $66 I pay at gamestop....if you wanna order from amazon just enter in the code 5TEKKEN6 at checkout...



Your from the chi! add me since I been hearing bad things about the online maybe I'll have better look if we live in the same city.

psn - Lawless-187em


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2009)

I swear they better have it in stock when I go to the store later today. Hopefully I'll have Tekken 6 six hours from now.

*Runs to bed*

Yay 6000 posts.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm here to confirm online is horrible right now. I did one match and it was against a Paul. Everything was a few seconds off, I can't believe because of that I lost the match. Ughhh. Yeah I'd really stay away from online right now. If you want to though I'd atleast try one test play to see for yourself and that'll be it. We get a patch at the end of the year but I'd imagine Namco will fix it before then. 

One thing that irks me a little is the sound in the game. For some reason no matter how low I turn my turns and how high I turn the sfx I can't find a way that they match up. Actually, I tested it just now and it depends on the song, not the game so overall that's great. Sound is amazing as always, sound effects hit hard and the music is good. Gameplay of course is top notch. It's interesting learning things the more you play the game. Loading isn't as large as others might make it. Honestly I forget it's loading sometimes. Graphics? Well here's the one thing people wanted to talk about. 

When I first picked up the game and did my first match I wasn't expecting the graphics to be how they are. I was shocked going from the transition of TDO to this. Now, that's not to say they are bad graphics, they clearly aren't. It was just such a difference. Not only that but I just wasn't used to the type of graphics. Tekken's a better game during motion rather than standing still so I wasn't really ready for it persay. SCIV is the type of game you see a screenshot of and know the graphics are great, with Tekken it's better animated. After playing a good 5 matches though I was used to the graphics. You get used to them early and you truly see how amazing they are. I love them. 

Been mostly in Arcade and Ghost modes but I'm doing Scenerio's Arena at the moment. Scenerio's not as bad as people make it out to be. It's a standard beat-em-up and better than Force and Devil Within so if you liked those you'll like this. The game just has so much packed into it. So addictive. 

I love this game. Tons of fun. Far more fun than DRO was. Still playing!


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 27, 2009)

yo the game is awesome.

Lili's third outfit is FUCKING hot as hell. lili looks like a whore but that's a good thing lol.

I haven't had a problem with lag really i mean idk.


----------



## Mister B (Oct 27, 2009)

Le sigh, Europe and Australia will have to wait another week. Curse you America for getting Tekken 6!


----------



## Sunabozu (Oct 27, 2009)

Awesome, its already out, i hope this will be better than the previous ones


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 27, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I hope for your sake they do man.
> 
> I seem to have bad luck if I wait any later than 12 in the day to get a game that just came out, so I figure I'll just go when the mall opens.
> 
> On a side note I have no idea who I'll main in this game, going to have to test out everyone a fair amount. I won't bust out my old Tekken 3 mains cause I feel it's time for a change.



I'ma start with whoever has the easiest launch into bnb I can do from like day 1. When I learn how to actually play I might switch to someone with more advanced shit.


----------



## Akira (Oct 27, 2009)

I hear Heihachi and Kazuya got hit with the nerf stick pretty bad in this game, is it true?

Also is Lars any good?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2009)

Just called EB games they said they have it in stock (non-pre-orders) so I'm fucking running there (actually need to take a bus).

*Runs out the door and knocks over kids walking to school on the way*


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Oct 27, 2009)

#1 Lili on PS3


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2009)

Noooooooooo!!! I need my copy now.


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 27, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> #1 Lili on PS3



For now.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2009)

Akira said:


> I hear Heihachi and Kazuya got hit with the nerf stick pretty bad in this game, is it true?
> 
> Also is Lars any good?


They were nerfed but they are still powerful characters. You just have to play them a bit differently. Also Lars is top tier. He's hard to use but once you get him down he can be quite formidable. I'm learning to play as him myself.


----------



## Siegfried88 (Oct 27, 2009)

Jin
Kazuya
Hwoarang
King

top tiers for eva


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 27, 2009)

orochimarusama21 said:


> #1 Lili on PS3



Hey dudes.. I'm the holding the #1 spot on the day of release when it's not even noon yet... 

Lemme know whats up in a month or 2.


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Oct 27, 2009)

How's Asuka in this game?


----------



## Zeroo (Oct 27, 2009)

~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:


> Your from the chi! add me since I been hearing bad things about the online maybe I'll have better look if we live in the same city.
> 
> psn - Lawless-187em



alrite sure...what time will u be on? I'll be on from 7-10 pm...
and yeah...will there be an online thread for tekken 6? I wanna beat up on some NFers..


----------



## Diamond (Oct 27, 2009)

My game got shipped, so ill be getting it in a few days.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 27, 2009)

Just won a local Gamestop tournament lol.

Just got a shirt. I meant to record some vids but got too hyped and forgot.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2009)

Pringer Lagann said:


> How's Asuka in this game?



Just as smoking hot as ever. 

Oh you mean game play wise, I dunno, I just got home with the game and installing it now.

Haha, congrats Grimmjow.

Who'd you use?

Edit:

@Kyuubi 

It's time for that online thread my friend.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 27, 2009)

Alisa, I'm on TZ forums and knew all the juggles, safe moves, etc so I had an edge on everyone else.

There another one Saturday and I'll record this time and post them up.


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 27, 2009)

Does it still play like Tekken ?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Does it still play like Tekken ?



Indeed it does.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 27, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Does it still play like Tekken ?



It's almost Exactly like 5 with some added stuff.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 27, 2009)

It's actually more fluent.

I had didn't have to dust myself off too much.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 27, 2009)

So I heard the game just ended being decent.

gonna rent later to judge it myself I can't just throw 60 bucks for something that its only decent.


----------



## Riamu (Oct 27, 2009)

Worth the purchase fellas?


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 27, 2009)

If you're a Tekken fan yes if your new maybe and if you hate 3d fighters no


----------



## Helix (Oct 27, 2009)

Diamond said:


> My game got shipped, so ill be getting it in a few days.



Same here.

Add HelixFC3S for some beat downs.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2009)

It was totally worth it for me so far, but I'm a Tekken fan-boy.

I'm undecided between maining Nina, Lili or Asuma


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 27, 2009)

Helix said:


> Same here.
> 
> Add HelixFC3S for some beat downs.


TZ avatar I see there.


Violent-nin said:


> It was totally worth it for me so far, but I'm a Tekken fan-boy.
> 
> I'm undecided between maining Nina, Lili or Asuma



I'm maining Alisa

Secondary might be Steve or Armor King


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 27, 2009)

The matchmaking thread is up everyone. Post PSNs and gamertags there!


----------



## mystictrunks (Oct 27, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Indeed it does.





crazymtf said:


> It's almost Exactly like 5 with some added stuff.



Guess I'll wait for a price drop then.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 27, 2009)

Picked this up today, going to mess with Lili for now.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Oct 27, 2009)

Zero x said:


> alrite sure...what time will u be on? I'll be on from 7-10 pm...
> and yeah...will there be an online thread for tekken 6? I wanna beat up on some NFers..



I'm on right now but I'm doing the install and learning steve's new moves hit me up you wanna go a few.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 27, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> The matchmaking thread is up everyone. Post PSNs and gamertags there!



Use it people!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 27, 2009)

I would but the lag is so horrible that I can probably only play with LayZ and anyone else that lives in NC. =/


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 28, 2009)

Tried it out. Not my thing apparently. Feels too restricted.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 28, 2009)

Like the new set?


----------



## bbq sauce (Oct 28, 2009)

Hurm, so, as for the game itself. It's tight. Probably not gonna be that crack to me like the GG series or like MBAA is right now, but, it's tight. Online play isn't all that bad.. I played like 6 matches total, only 2 were badly lagged, the others were actually solid.

As for me with the game.. I'm a lot worse than I expected to be.. It's way different than 2D fighting games. I felt like I got punished on everything i did/couldn't punish moves that looked really laggy.. Still don't fully understand the movement in this game either... ss, dash, and back dash all seemed to be punishable when I did them.

Defense is weird too.. most of the time I tried I was on defense I got killed because I was blocking low (typical 2D fighting defense, block low> react to overheads), Tekken seems to be opposite and I still not used to it (too much of that East Coast down back in my blood).

I like it though, I need to figure out Tekken's notation so i can actually learn real combos, the juggles i do are doing like 25% damage.. that's just not acceptable lol.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm just doing campaign mode and other offline stuff for now, not gonna do online just yet.


----------



## LayZ (Oct 28, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Like the new set?


Its nice. 

You're fucked if that chick gives you head.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2009)

Oh if anyone get's their hands on the soundtrack please post a link in the thread or something along those lines.

I'm in love with the songs Electric Fountain and Anger Of The Earth. pek


----------



## Helix (Oct 28, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4dn0CwEqrQ[/YOUTUBE]

You can find more tracks by that user. If you know how to rip audio from YouTube, it's easy from there.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2009)

Ah can't rip it, wish I could.

Has anyone finished campaign mode yet?

Fucking last stages are annoying.


----------



## Fireball (Oct 28, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Oh if anyone get's their hands on the soundtrack please post a link in the thread or something along those lines.
> 
> I'm in love with the songs Electric Fountain and Anger Of The Earth. pek


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 28, 2009)

^Much appreciated. pek


----------



## Kitsune (Oct 29, 2009)

This game rocks.  Though I wish you could unlock characters in arcade mode instead of the weird story mode.  Still, it looks amazing and fighters "feel" like they did in Tekken Tag (speed-wise) which I love.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 29, 2009)

Grimmjow said:


> Like the new set?



That's wicked.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 29, 2009)

I looooooove Zafina.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2009)

Zafina is an awesome character, she has tons of potential.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 29, 2009)

Yeah, I almost main her til I found out she got too many styles and on top of that she's bottom tier.

Tier list really don't matter in Tekken anyways.


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 29, 2009)

sheeeit...u gotta unlock characters thru that tekken force mode?! not gettin it.


----------



## Jessica (Oct 29, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> sheeeit...u gotta unlock characters thru that tekken force mode?! not gettin it.



That's just to use them in it, don't worry!


----------



## Wu Fei (Oct 29, 2009)

:ho

newgameplan....tekken get.


----------



## Helix (Oct 29, 2009)

Finally got the game today, hit me up for some matches.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2009)

Anyone beat damn Campaign Mode yet?


----------



## Helix (Oct 29, 2009)

^Haven't touched that yet.

I started learning King's new moves and then jumped online to see how it was.


----------



## Akira (Oct 29, 2009)

Getting this tommorow, going to lay a Mishima beatdown on all of you! 




...hopefully


----------



## Prince Leon (Oct 29, 2009)

Leaving on vacation tomorrow but I will be returning with it next Wednesday. Till then I shall be refining my Lili skills. :ho


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2009)

God damn another Lili player, so many of you already. I wanted to her main her originally but she seems way to overplayed. Ah.....and the journey continues on.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 29, 2009)

got the game today, only just now got to play it wen its sleep time 

o well, learned some new stuff with lee so im happy. ill be playin online probs tommoro.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm thinking about maining Asuka or Christie, I was originally thinking Lili and Nina but their far too overused now, plus their "high tier".


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 29, 2009)

i always use lee, lili and asuka myself.

gonna pick up miguel properly aswell.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 29, 2009)

Miguel looks interesting.

I plan to mess around with Gun Jack.


----------



## ~ Son of SPARDA ~ (Oct 30, 2009)

I've never been much of a Tekken fan nor do I have any of the previous installments in the series. However, I've been thinking about picking up this latest title so I'd like to know from all who have the game whether or not it's actually good and worth a $64 (with tax) payout.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2009)

To me it's worth it, but I'm a Tekken fan so I'm a bit bias.


----------



## Grimmjow (Oct 30, 2009)

Got some good connection today. 30 straight wins.


----------



## Bakapanda (Oct 30, 2009)

I'll play you all...


....when I get a new 360, mine broke 

On a related note, I use Asuka, Eddy, Lee and Steve


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 30, 2009)

hope you guys know you can order on amazon for like $45 with code 5Tekken6. but man is it just me or is the  menu slower than madden now? It takes forever to load up the game and get to a fight now..t5 was good about that. but Ill deal with it..other than that looks and plays great. I like how they take the story back through all the tekkens...I started with T2


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 30, 2009)

^ did u install the game?


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2009)

Ok too many Asuka and Lili mains, can't blame them those girls are hot. 

My new supposed main is Ling Xiaoyu, she's my new girl.


----------



## Monstrosity (Oct 30, 2009)

how hard is the game?


----------



## Psysalis (Oct 30, 2009)

I had to main dragunov , that dude is just a beast


----------



## Helix (Oct 30, 2009)

Online just got pretty ridiculous for me. I been gaining loses because people want to disconnect right at the end, and I get penalized.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2009)

^I've been hearing of that happening online, which is beyond retarded.


----------



## Shirker (Oct 30, 2009)

The internet is beyond retarded. Have to take the good with the bad when it comes to playing with strangers online.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2009)

OMG, Kuma's ending is such jokes.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 30, 2009)

Heihachi ending is pretty funny too.  My god that Egyptian monster is cheap, beatable but cheap. I just go back and then hit quickly, seems to work for me at least. I'm gonna have a hard time with the other characters I'm shit at.


----------



## Bender (Oct 30, 2009)

Epic story mode is epic


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 30, 2009)

I just died at the end with Jin, shit. I'm glad I don't have to start from the beginning.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Heihachi ending is pretty funny too.  My god that Egyptian monster is cheap, beatable but cheap. I just go back and then hit quickly, seems to work for me at least. I'm gonna have a hard time with the other characters I'm shit at.



Yeah he is a big bitch at times.

Once I get him locked into my combo's he's fucked though.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 30, 2009)

Dragunov is a epic friend. In Russia.......


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2009)

While I like the ability to customize their appearance, I don't like the fact you overwrite pre-existing costumes. True you can default it after but I prefer having a whole new slot for customization, sorta like Soul Calibur 4.

Oh well.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 30, 2009)

Funny thing is in Scenario mode I go for the clothes I got from the fights and my god it looks fucking ugly and mis-matched, also pretty dumb you can't add together other attributes.


----------



## Bender (Oct 30, 2009)

Azazel pisses me the fuck off


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 30, 2009)

Tehmk said:


> Funny thing is in Scenario mode I go for the clothes I got from the fights and my god it looks fucking ugly and mis-matched, also pretty dumb you can't add together other attributes.



A lot of them you earn looking so fucking ugly, I don't like that system at all but whatever.



Blaze of Glory said:


> Azazel pisses me the fuck off



Yeah he's a punk bitch.

Most characters have a relatively quick jab. The easy way to beat Azazel without juggles/combo's is just to jab the fuck out of him and waiting for openings after his lame attacks.

My Ling Xiaoyu perfected his ass twice.


----------



## Bender (Oct 30, 2009)

Violent-nin said:
			
		

> My Ling Xiaoyu perfected his ass twice.



Lucky I couldn't touch him with Xiao 

I beat that fool silly with Miguel


----------



## Eunectes (Oct 31, 2009)

So far Mokujin,Kuma and Yoshimitsu endings are the best.
Mokujin/Kuma for the lulz and Yoshimitsu for his bankai


----------



## Bender (Oct 31, 2009)

Btw you guys what would you rate teh story mode 1 out of 10? 

For me it's 10 out of 10 pek pek pek

Namco is genius


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 31, 2009)

8/10 It was fine.    But my god Leo weirds me out. I've seen anime but damn, it's still hard to get used to such characters as Leo.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2009)

7/10.

It was okay, but I don't like how it was forced on us to do it. Also it get's a bit dull at times. Everyone finished Nightmare Train?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2009)

whats this nightmare train... looks like i aint got ther just yet.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Oct 31, 2009)

Nightmare Train is Impossible


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2009)

which lvl is it?


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 31, 2009)

It's near the right side of the map, after you complete Scenario, it's really fucked.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2009)

ic, best complete scenario quicker then.


----------



## Bender (Oct 31, 2009)

Speaking of *Scenario mode* how far are you guys on it?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2009)

im about half way i think


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 31, 2009)

Completed it, just playing Arena ATM, with the characters I haven't completed.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2009)

Finishing Nightmare Train, Mokujin's stage and Yoshimitsu's, then got hardly anything left in Arena.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 31, 2009)

The fuck is wrong with Multiplayer, just tried a battle with Gixa who lives in the UK (So do I), and it LAGGED horrible, like it was a connection between Mars and Earth.

Namco needs to patch this shit quick.


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2009)

Isn't Nightmare Mode perfect for Halloween. 

Fuck this, if I didn't have to work tonight I'd have all this shit done by now.


----------



## Farschad P The Perser (Oct 31, 2009)

This Nightmare Train is the biggest Shit i ever played


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2009)

for some reason when i bought the game i thought you could play scenario mode as co-op online


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 31, 2009)

Use Kazuya for Nightmare Train, his spinning low kick to high kick, got me pretty high, but too much NPC's.


----------



## Helix (Oct 31, 2009)

Jicksy said:


> for some reason when i bought the game i thought you could play scenario mode as co-op online



Namco is going to release a patch/DLC for it to be co-op online. Hopefully soon, but I heard sometime in the winter. I'm disappointed that it wasn't included in the disc already. At least the patch will be free.

It's one of the reasons why I haven't touched scenario mode yet. I rather wait to do it with a friend.

Anyways, is scenario mode the best way to get money? Arcade and ghost mode aren't really cutting it.


----------



## Tehmk (Oct 31, 2009)

It is                                    .


----------



## Goku• (Oct 31, 2009)

Wasnt the co-op patch meant to be here by the end of october?


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2009)

ic so thats y it dint work lol... at least its on the way


----------



## Violent-nin (Oct 31, 2009)

After I finish Campaign Mode I doubt I'll ever do it again, even if it's with a friend.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2009)

ill probs end up playin it again.

btw, does any1 know how to unlock the sheep lvl?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Oct 31, 2009)

It's random select. You can't choose it independently as of this moment. Ah, just like Namco. 

Right now I'm in Practice Mode trying to get good with Lars. I've decided to take him up. So far so good. He's not as complicated as I thought once you get the combination switching down. The timing isn't new to me so that's not really a factor.


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 31, 2009)

and just wen i thought i cud choose it at will, damn them. ive picked up leo so far, was tryin miguel but prefer leo.


----------



## Starrk (Oct 31, 2009)

Faves (in order): Paul Phoenix, Steve Fox, Brian Fury


----------



## Mider T (Oct 31, 2009)

So how does the game end?


----------



## Bender (Oct 31, 2009)

Finally finished that cunts Bruce Irvin's level


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow armor king having a Brother whut a twist?

I surleyy thought the first King was this new armour king

lol Heihachi's a joke character now

lol Lee giving thumbs up to both his ex girlfreinds anna and nina

lol Jack 6 became P jack from the first tekken


----------



## Bender (Oct 31, 2009)

Btw my bad if I couldn't understand it but who i the Armor king


*Spoiler*: __ 



Is he the younger brother of the Armor King that died in Tekken 4 or the older brother?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Oct 31, 2009)

yonger brother


also where is kunimistu


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2009)

OMFG 

I had no idea Jin was such a cunt


*Spoiler*: __ 



Turns out cute little Alisa is a spy for Jin and he sics her on you


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 1, 2009)

did Jin die or what?


----------



## Samurai Ryuuma (Nov 1, 2009)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Finally finished that cunts Bruce Irvin's level



That bitch Alisa keeps flying off the edge
Do you have any tips?


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Nov 1, 2009)

Jin Kazama said:


> did Jin die or what?



naw i think people are saying somthing about Lars wins this tournement


well i could care less about jin they made the whole tekken series revovle around him 

I Miss Kazuya in his Tanktop wearing those red chuck taylors kicking yoshimitsu'a ass in the baseball stadium


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 1, 2009)

Nathan Copeland said:


> yonger brother
> 
> 
> also where is kunimistu



I guess she was too useless to bring back after TTT


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 1, 2009)

We don't know what happens in detail but we can assume based on how Scenerio Mode went. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Lars didn't even "win" the tournament. Based on what we know Lars didn't even participate. He was off the whole time trying to take down Jin. Lars ended up facing Azazel and beat him. He then fought Jin and ended up "winning". Jin then stands up seemingly unharmed and then explains that everything was part of his plan to bring out Azazel and to take out Azazel, himself and Kazuya along with their Devil Genes. Basically he wasn't really "evil" persay. Lars says he's already taken out Azazel and Jin says he doesn't understand anything. Azazel comes back stronger than ever and Jin says only one with the Devil Gene can take him out. Jin uses his full power and finally kills himself and Azazel with an explosion. 

So yeah that's it. Jin's dead I guess. Not really. After the credits Raven finds his body hidden in the sand and his body is still intact. He'll be back for the next Tekken. 

Overall Jin was the one who "saved" everyone from Azazel's evil as always.


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2009)

Samurai Ryuuma said:


> That bitch Alisa keeps flying off the edge
> Do you have any tips?



Make sure you assist her in any fights

Go in a straight line

Don't go after enemies make the enemies come after you


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> We don't know what happens in detail but we can assume based on how Scenerio Mode went.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







*Spoiler*: __ 



It would've been cooler if he and Kazuya killed each other in one greatbig clash


----------



## Bender (Nov 1, 2009)

Based on the bitching everyone here on the Nightmare Train I take it the level is impossichieable I'm still short 4 characters

Any idea on how I can get Yoshimitsu without doing Scenario campaign?


----------



## Kitsune (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm starting to like story mode....


----------



## wes (Nov 2, 2009)

cant yoshimitsu do his trademark stab anymore? 

have to learn to play with Armor King & Yoshimitsu again


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 2, 2009)

Haven't played this... But I watched the Ganryu's Ending....


----------



## wes (Nov 2, 2009)

ganryu's was funny but i liked law's more

im unlocking most movies now but azazel is the most annoying endboss ever

edit funniest ending ever 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyMfxLFV6Lw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 2, 2009)

i died just now. wtf. Ganryu @ the end just put the icing on the cake. so damn random. lol


----------



## Akira (Nov 2, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiNWPlXsvas[/YOUTUBE]

Baek is too fucking GAR for words.


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Nov 2, 2009)

What new characters are yall trying out? I'm really feeling Miguel and as I predicted everyone is flocking to Alisa online.


----------



## wes (Nov 2, 2009)

ì have always been a Armor King and Yoshimitsu player so im staying with them but Raven and Hwoarang are also fun to play 

i only played 1 online match everytime i hit a button armor king does nothing for 2 seconds and then does the attack so ofcourse i got owned hard cuz i couldnt land a single punch like that


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2009)

I've been messing around with Zafina and Bob (So fat, yet so fast). I knew a ton of idiots would whore out Alisa online so I stayed away her, and I also knew a bunch of pathetic nerds would flock to Asuka and Lili so I've been staying away from them too (Still use them offline).

Oh I feel your pain David. The button delay is torture and makes me play like utter trash, oh well it's just online.


----------



## Helix (Nov 2, 2009)

I shifted from King to Paul for a bit, and found out he is actually very good. I want to try out Lars or Alisa, but I rather improve myself with King and Paul rather than being average with a lot of people.


----------



## wes (Nov 2, 2009)

i know Armor King & Yoshimitsu for 90% from the last tekken games so im going tot ry and learn a new charachter probably Hwoarang,Raven or maybe Steve Fox


----------



## ~Dominiacan!Prinz~ (Nov 2, 2009)

Feng is a fucking beast this time around. his b_f+3+4 been beefed up and the mix ups from it are crazy.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

Mider T said:


> So how does the game end?



I too, would like to know.


----------



## Bender (Nov 2, 2009)

Da fuck is with that img under your username Mider T?


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

Bruce Campbell

Now about that ending...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 2, 2009)

No eddy love?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 2, 2009)

Sticking with Jin as always. He's become a lot more dangerous this time around with his new moves. I've picked up Lars and started to use him. He's going to take some time to get up to speed since I'm not used to playing a character like him but that's what happens when you learn new people, you adapt.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 2, 2009)

Feng is a damn beast in this game, then again so is Bob.

Jin is a solid character especially once you get the down the flow with him (which takes a while).


----------



## Nightfall (Nov 2, 2009)

Mider T said:


> I too, would like to know.



KN already posted the ''canon'' ending in a spoilertag on the last page, if not there's always a wiki or something you can look at...


----------



## valerian (Nov 2, 2009)

~Dominiacan!Prinz~ said:


> What new characters are yall trying out? I'm really feeling Miguel and as I predicted everyone is flocking to Alisa online.



Probably Miguel and Dragunov.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

Nightfall said:


> KN already posted the ''canon'' ending in a spoilertag on the last page, if not there's always a wiki or something you can look at...



wiki didn't have it up the last time I checked.  but I must've missed that post.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 2, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> We don't know what happens in detail but we can assume based on how Scenerio Mode went.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



So what is it about this family that makes it impossible for them to die from explosions and the like?  With the devil out of him it can't possibly be the gene...and Heihachi never had the gene to begin with.


----------



## Falco-san (Nov 3, 2009)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> We don't know what happens in detail but we can assume based on how Scenerio Mode went.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




So..

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Jin went Lelouch on our ass? Focussing the hatred of the world on himself, while saving it?




...


Awesome. 







Akira said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MiNWPlXsvas[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Baek is too fucking GAR for words.



Indeed he is.
Good thing that's not the Canon ending, wich means he'll be back for Tekken 7 

So anyway, Leo....dude or chick?
I thought it was a tomboyish girl, I even gave "her" pigtails and bangs, and now people are saying it's a dude?


I think it's a girl anwyay(Plus "she" is awesome to play as)
But my main is Jack, god I love that guy.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 3, 2009)

Leo is a guy (I had to look it up) but they should of made him a girl.

Christ with all the Lili and Asuka newbs online, people really need some diversity.

Lawl at my Mokujin being undefeated online.

Yay Tekken 6 100% done, what's the next game?


----------



## nick65 (Nov 3, 2009)

-hey i just played online and played in the tomato throw stage, then i  realized in didnt have this stage in vs... does anybody know how to unlock it?
-and another question how can player 2 in vs mode pick a custom outfit i made? cuase my friend tried but the original outfit kept appearing..


----------



## Falco-san (Nov 3, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Leo is a guy (I had to look it up) but they should of made him a girl.
> 
> Christ with all the Lili and Asuka newbs online, people really need some diversity.
> 
> ...


I know that the American site says that he's a dude, but it just doesn't add up.
I think something went wrong somewhere and that Leo is intended to be a girl, but since the Japanese site doesn't specify a gender(They keep refering to her as Leo, and Leo's parents this, and then Leo did this, and so on)

But I guess that when they translated they were like...
"Leo huh, that's a guy"

Else it's just wierd.
The hairstyles(Pigtails)
One of her winning poses(hand on hip, turn around thumbs up, not very manly or even boyish.)
Amd then there's Wang who goes about his usual: "Ohhh must be my lucky day" when he sees a girl when he fights Leo.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 3, 2009)

^^^
Well, you must remember, Japan kinda gets off on gender confusion. It's kinda what they do. Personally, I think Leo's a pretty effeminate guy, but if he is a woman... she's quite handsome

@nick65: Huh... you're right. I've played the stage atleast 5 times, but I don't remember actually choosing it . Maybe it's a stage that you can oonly randomize, like the stage with all those sheep.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 4, 2009)

I used to Main King, but I main Raven now. He's got a lot of confusing moves, and most people I've played don't know how to react to them. His Kagebunshin Sweep/Jump Kick move most people swipe at the wrong one on a miss. His 6+LPLK move with the "Anime" dash behind can almost always be followed with a throw or decent priority move. He's got a kick with his back turned that chains into a back handspring which goes through his opponent.

And he's got a few nasty moves where he ends via teleport spinning kick in the air(Particularly 3+RK, RK, LK and 6+LKRK, 6(hold)+RK, LK). And he has a Counter Kiwarimi style move. Great for mind games.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 4, 2009)

Falco-san said:


> So..
> So anyway, Leo....dude or chick?
> I thought it was a tomboyish girl, I even gave "her" pigtails and bangs, and now people are saying it's a dude?
> 
> ...


 


Violent-nin said:


> Leo is a guy (I had to look it up) but they should of made him a girl.





Shirker said:


> ^^^
> Well, you must remember, Japan kinda gets off on gender confusion. It's kinda what they do. Personally, I think Leo's a pretty effeminate guy, but if he is a woman... she's quite handsome


 

Leo is a *girl*, so says Katsuhiro  Harada 
(The _director_ of the Tekken development)


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 4, 2009)

Panda said:


> Leo is a *girl*, so says Katsuhiro  Harada
> (The _director_ of the Tekken development)



Yeah I need to see proof of that, rather than word of mouth.

If Leo is a girl then good for Namco.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 4, 2009)

girl/boy he's still my new main. gonna put lee to one side for a bit since i got him down now.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 4, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Yeah I need to see proof of that, rather than word of mouth.
> 
> If Leo is a girl then good for Namco.



I'll find something credible for you in a little bit


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 6, 2009)

Just started playing my copy and I'm training up to shake off any rust. Loving the game to bits. 

Except for Azazel.


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 6, 2009)

yo i like using jack he's so easy to control and he's got cheap moves too


----------



## Helix (Nov 6, 2009)

Seriously, my kryptonite must be Lei. I can't seem to properly defend against. He's all over the place, dropping to the ground or attacking with his back turned. Lei is definitely a threat to any player if you can master him.


----------



## Vault (Nov 6, 2009)

Im one of the few who can say i have mastered Lei, although im a Feng person, his just a beast.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Prince Leon said:


> Just started playing my copy and I'm training up to shake off any rust. Loving the game to bits.
> 
> Except for Azazel.



Seriously.  I find him more annoying than Jinpachi.  That stupid ability to block a few hits while attacking is utterly annoying as all hell, and that nancy bot thing gets on my nerves as well.  If I get a loss, I want it to be against a human opponent, not some stupid cheap boss robot that sends me through the floor....though I guess it was kinda funny.  

Oh and I'm pretty much doing the same.  I still have a lot of rust to take off of Lee.  Silver haired demon he isn't with all the stuff I have to remaster >.>


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

I need to get this fucking game, hopefully I get it tomorrow.

I can't wait to play as Kazuya, Steve, Hwoarang, Eddy, Paul, Heihachi, King, and and and... fuck it I'll play as everyone!


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 6, 2009)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Seriously.  I find him more annoying than Jinpachi.  That stupid ability to block a few hits while attacking is utterly annoying as all hell, and that nancy bot thing gets on my nerves as well.  If I get a loss, I want it to be against a human opponent, not some stupid cheap boss robot that sends me through the floor....though I guess it was kinda funny.
> 
> Oh and I'm pretty much doing the same.  I still have a lot of rust to take off of Lee.  Silver haired demon he isn't with all the stuff I have to remaster >.>



Agreed with Azazel and Nancy. Both are crazy powerful and cheap. At least it isn't as bad as KOF bosses, but still pretty annoying. >_>

My main is Lili (love her to death) so I'm brushing up on her combos/links from T5 in addition to trying out some new stuff. I think I'm going to use Zafina as my next main soon too.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2009)

Finished everything in the game a few days ago, I got sick of playing random people online so now I just use it to practice for tournaments and play people I know.

Most annoying things were, beating Nancy, beating Azazel and beating the Nightmare Train.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't mention that friggin' Egyptian dragon b--ch's name again please.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2009)

He's not as annoying as the Nightmare Train and Nancy was.

The easy way to beat him is just to spam a fast attack (may not work the first 2-3 times).


----------



## valerian (Nov 6, 2009)

Is Azazel () and Nancy as annoying as Jinpachi?


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Nov 6, 2009)

to violent nin you say you completed the game but there's no way you could have gotten all the customization items in so short a time.


Lili is so awesome and hot. she is my main  though Asuka changed a lot from tekken 5  but Lars is awesome.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 6, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Is Azazel () and Nancy as annoying as Jinpachi?



Not even close. These guys take Jinpachi and crank the knob so hard it breaks.

@V-nin: I think Nancy's suppose to be near unbeatable, cuz I can find no way around him, the damn thing doesn't flinch _and_ as far as I saw, it's just a bonus stage in arcade mode.

What makes Azazel infuriating is that he has a pattern and a weakness - I've beaten him - but his cheap-as-ef ability to block you while attacking renders that moot half the time. Plus, he basically says "no" to your combos and avoids them in such a way that it looks like he's _glitching_ out of your grasp. Words can't describe how much I hate that thing.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2009)

@orochimarusama21

There's no need to get all that nonsense, I mean 100% all the objectives. Most of the customization stuff looks dumb to be honest.

@Shirker

Nancy is beatable, there are a few ways, majority of them are cheap as hell though.


----------



## Helix (Nov 6, 2009)

Shirker said:


> I think Nancy's suppose to be near unbeatable, cuz I can find no way around him, the damn thing doesn't flinch _and_ as far as I saw, it's just a bonus stage in arcade mode.



The easiest way I beat Nancy was using King and doing sidestep to deadly boomerang. Constantly sidestepping while he launches his missles too.

I pretty much did the same thing with Azazel too. When he recovers by jumping from the side of the screen, my kick usually knocks him down again. 

Also, I finally got around to beating scenario mode. Any tips on nightmare train?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2009)

On Nightmare Train there are a few ways, easiest being Devil Jin if you chose to unlock him when the game asks you who to unlock for free.

The best thing is upgrade your health as much as possible and try and protect Alisa as much as possible while maintaining your health as well. Save the gun till Devil Jin shows up then shoot him off the train is the easiest way to go.


----------



## Helix (Nov 6, 2009)

Right now, the only thing I been doing is constantly crouching and leg sweeping them with King's ankle smash. It saves me from getting hit most of the time and it usually knocks down more than one person. But whenever Alisa dies, I end up losing. I don't have a lot of S rank items for both me and Alisa, so I may have to farm some better gear to do this.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 6, 2009)

Basically yeah your going to have to farm for a while. Keeping Alisa alive is a must basically, you can bring her back but it's hard cause they'll be all over you.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 7, 2009)

Does someone know how to get Mokujin and devil jin there the only once that i don,t have. And i can,t beat the nightmare train


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2009)

Devil Jin you get after beating Nightmare Train. For Mokujin you have to beat Leo's stage on hard to get the path to Mokujin.


----------



## God Movement (Nov 7, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> Devil Jin you get after beating Nightmare Train. For Mokujin you have to beat Steve's stage on hard to get the path to Mokujin.



Leo actually.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2009)

Whatever, I'm just copy and pasting from other places anyways. Too lazy to go back and check.


----------



## Helix (Nov 7, 2009)

Ah, I just beat Nightmare train. It's actually not that hard with thunder/ice/fire equipment. It's also easier to launch the gargoyles and punch them off the train. By doing that, Alisa did not die at all because they were dying so fast. Plus gatling gunning Devil Jin off the stage took 10 seconds.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 7, 2009)

This game rocks, one question about online fights though if your opponent disconnects do both get a loss deduction or is it just mt connections shit logging me out and that's why i keep getting a loss deduction?


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 7, 2009)

I`ve heard of that happening, which is beyond stupid.


----------



## Helix (Nov 7, 2009)

Berserkhawk z said:


> This game rocks, one question about online fights though if your opponent disconnects do both get a loss deduction or is it just mt connections shit logging me out and that's why i keep getting a loss deduction?



If any person fighting online gets disconnected, they both get a loss.


----------



## Viciousness (Nov 8, 2009)

Man Alisa on Scenario Campaign the first time was cheap as hell. Maybe she kept my mods because I was constantly getting frozen. Jin he second time was equally cheap if not worse. Though I suppose me roasting him against a wall then prodding him to death while Raven occupied him wasn't much better. Nightmare Train is hard as hell. If I knew itd be something like that going in Id have definitely asked for DJ unlock instead of Kazuya.
also for anyone who beat Scenario Campaign

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Do you think Jin is really dead and gone from Tekken? I mean it should be cannon but was anything different about him that you could spot in the sand? Since there's a stage with DJ immediately after maybe the Devil Within separated when he faced Azazel and flew off with his Tengu minions to that area? That way they can at least keep DJ in T7? I say why else have him in such a small role in T6 except for the fact that he was already T5's subboss? maybe that Super Devil Jin we saw in his T5 ending will come back and be the combine of he and Azazel?? I mean they couldnt kill Kazuya or Heihachi, and even brought back Jinpachi from Hei's backstory..even with Lars being a 4th Mishima I dont see them keeping Jin dead..even if G-corp has to resurrect him.


----------



## Helix (Nov 8, 2009)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think Jin is really dead and gone from Tekken? I mean it should be cannon but was anything different about him that you could spot in the sand? Since there's a stage with DJ immediately after maybe the Devil Within separated when he faced Azazel and flew off with his Tengu minions to that area? That way they can at least keep DJ in T7? I say why else have him in such a small role in T6 except for the fact that he was already T5's subboss? maybe that Super Devil Jin we saw in his T5 ending will come back and be the combine of he and Azazel?? I mean they couldnt kill Kazuya or Heihachi, and even brought back Jinpachi from Hei's backstory..even with Lars being a 4th Mishima I dont see them keeping Jin dead..even if G-corp has to resurrect him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt Jin will end up being officially dead. He is a very popular character in the Tekken series. 

I'm more interested if Paul and Law are dead. Those two are also very popular to the series, and it wouldn't really be Tekken without them.

As for Wang and Baek, I think they will be gone for good. Hwaorang is close enough to being Baek, and Wang is obviously old.


----------



## valerian (Nov 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



They won't kill off Paul, Law and Jin. Anyone remember what happened to Kazuya when they "supposedly" killed him off.


----------



## Judas (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm a fan of the series and after buying it, I didn't expect to run into long loading.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 9, 2009)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:


> Man Alisa on Scenario Campaign the first time was cheap as hell. Maybe she kept my mods because I was constantly getting frozen. Jin he second time was equally cheap if not worse. Though I suppose me roasting him against a wall then prodding him to death while Raven occupied him wasn't much better. Nightmare Train is hard as hell. If I knew itd be something like that going in Id have definitely asked for DJ unlock instead of Kazuya.
> also for anyone who beat Scenario Campaign
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn,t they find Jin,s body after the ending credits?
I think he is stil alive.


----------



## Akira (Nov 9, 2009)

The last fight of SC was absurd, never doing that again.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 9, 2009)

here's some stuff I took note of after playing online for awhile:

Alisa Players: They spam <3+4, 3+4. When you block it, and counter with a juggle they get super fucking pissed. They also seem to like to hit you across screen, and do the ridiculous Arm Shoot move, which can be ducked, and leaves them open for a decade afterwards. Still can be annoying, but if you avoid the main things your good.

Steve-Most players(read: Normal, not really good), thing it's awesome to spam 1-2-1-2 over and over. They tend to get pissed off when you beat them by throwing like, 30 low jabs because they can't figure out "Hey, I'm hitting high, he's hitting low". 

Bob-Flip kicks everywhere. Started memorizing patterns though, once you know what hits where, Bob isn't that bad. Most people aren't good enough to mix him up, he's just picked to be a confusing speedy bastard.

Law-Note to Law Players. 1-1-1-1-2-2 is retarded. Spamming it is stupid. 

Lars-...Fuck Lars.

Seriously though, Of the probably near 200 fights I've had, I would say a good chunk of my losses were to people that spammed the same thing over and over and I was too high to adapt. Few losses were to actual good players. And some we're lag(I.E. I press the button, it comes out 2 years later). Playing online is making me an asshole though. I've had to up my poke game, and It is not uncommon to find me pissed off, and spamming a poke until they die because they can't beat it. This is also why I'm not mad at people that spam moves to beat me: If I'm not stopping it, then keep doing it. It's how you win.

So far most Alisa players have been garbage however. I just want to note that. So far Alisa, Lili, and Lars are giving me the most trouble, simply because I'm not familiar enough with them to know their moves.


----------



## orochimarusama21 (Nov 9, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> @orochimarusama21
> 
> There's no need to get all that nonsense, I mean 100% all the objectives. Most of the customization stuff looks dumb to be honest..



no there is a reson to get all of that stuff and it doesn't look dumb. getting all of that stuff is fully completing the game.


and nancy and azazel aren't hard you just have to fight them differently then you would fight others spam moves and juggle for azazel and basically spam moves for nancy. i got a platinum already, i beat nancy by spamming the unblockable attack with lee and sidestepping. you can block nancy's spinning attack and the attack where she runs forward.

that's another thing why are you's calling nancy a he when nancy is a she. i mean you call jack a he right? so call nancy a she because nancy is a she.


----------



## Helix (Nov 9, 2009)

Violence Fight said:


> Alisa Players: They spam <3+4, 3+4. When you block it, and counter with a juggle they get super fucking pissed. They also seem to like to hit you across screen, and do the ridiculous Arm Shoot move, which can be ducked, and leaves them open for a decade afterwards. Still can be annoying, but if you avoid the main things your good.



Yup, very predictable. I haven't found any skilled Alisa players yet.



Violence Fight said:


> Steve-Most players(read: Normal, not really good), thing it's awesome to spam 1-2-1-2 over and over. They tend to get pissed off when you beat them by throwing like, 30 low jabs because they can't figure out "Hey, I'm hitting high, he's hitting low".



Combined that with horrible input lag, it makes for an easy win for those Steve spammers. 



Violence Fight said:


> Bob-Flip kicks everywhere. Started memorizing patterns though, once you know what hits where, Bob isn't that bad. Most people aren't good enough to mix him up, he's just picked to be a confusing speedy bastard.



Half of the Bob players I faced were pretty skilled. They were mixing everything up and I am not very familiar with his moves in the first place. He is so friggen fat I can't tell if he is gonna hit high or low.



Violence Fight said:


> Law-Note to Law Players. 1-1-1-1-2-2 is retarded. Spamming it is stupid.
> 
> Lars-...Fuck Lars.



I mostly get the flippy Law spammers, 3+4, 3+4, etc.

Lars, I only faced him like four times online. They were about average.



Violence Fight said:


> Seriously though, Of the probably near 200 fights I've had, I would say a good chunk of my losses were to people that spammed the same thing over and over and I was too high to adapt. Few losses were to actual good players. And some we're lag(I.E. I press the button, it comes out 2 years later).



True that. Plus most of my losses came from idiots that liked to disconnect when I was about to win. Some had bad input lag.



Violence Fight said:


> So far most Alisa players have been garbage however. I just want to note that. So far Alisa, Lili, and Lars are giving me the most trouble, simply because I'm not familiar enough with them to know their moves.



Some Lili players are predictable. They get you down on the ground and quickly oki you with her backflipping and finish with d,3+4. If you block accordingly, they can get hurt bad with a back grab.

Hopefully, Namco will release the online patch this week, if not soon.

Edit: Weeee, got demoted because I was owning someone and he decided to disconnect.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 10, 2009)

Helix, your sig 

When I can, it's on 

This Panda will fight you when he can, even though he doesn't use Panda at all.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 10, 2009)

Im getting my PS3 and Tekken 6 hopefully this week, cant wait to start playing


----------



## RoguefanAM (Nov 10, 2009)

Online's weird. I've had matches where my opponent doesn't lag at all and I do (I know this because they react just like wouldn't be any lag, combos and reactive ducks and all). I have to wonder if some my own less laggier matches have done this to people... 

Anyway, I've been having a lot fun with this game. T6 is very unpolished and seems rushed, despite that I still think this game is better than T5.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 10, 2009)

I absolutly love tekken. always have since tekken 2.

Ive learned Jin and Steve thus far. im pretty good with em as well
Ive done a rundown with my brother of other fighters, and next on my list to learn is-
(in order of intrest)

Asuka
Julia
Law
Kazuya
Leo
Raven

its somethin bout Asuka (plays like her mother) that i love.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 11, 2009)

Helix said:


> Yup, very predictable. I haven't found any skilled Alisa players yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah I got demoted do to ragequits. I was playing "Player Matches", but most of those aren't as fun as Ranked because the people seem to be not as good. Then again, I am employing concepts I found in  , which by the way, I suggest anyone who plays games competitively to read. I have 2 strategies that people need to defeat for me to play seriously: Raven's Down and Out Rush, which is getting an opponent on the ground, and then using Dash to Downforward 4, 4, 3, and then Forward 3+4, 4, 2 to keep people on the ground. If they have no wakeup game usually I can do that to keep them down all game and win with little damage.

If that doesn't work I use what I call "PokeSpam". Which is me spamming jabs, basic 1-2 combo, and downforward 1. I've beat a ton of people using downforward 1, with come back victories because they cannot get past his basic poke. 


That of course brings me to what I consider a Key element to playing online, or against anyone for that matter. Control. If you can keep calm, and control your frustration you can win. For example, when Lili does her flip spamming. I can see why it works, It's annoying, hits while down, and most people won't understand it. It's beatable, but the annoyance frustrates most people so instead of staying calm, they get antsy and walk into it again and again. It's the same way spamming the same poke works. They keep walking into a single move that doesn't do much damage, but they can't do a damn thing about it because it pisses them off. Instead of blocking, analyzing what's going on and devising a counter, they keep attempting to just blindly charge in and eat damage in small chunks. Sooner or later it becomes the whole life bar.

It's like earlier, I Played a ganryu player. He used a bunch of ganryu's easy tactics, that most people wont be familiar with. Started off with ganryu's insane fast Right straight that knocks back, when straight into the sumo charge. The problem is, that after the first few times, I sat back and said: Ok, I see this coming, let's counter it. When that got beat, he started doing the hopping one hand slap that he can do infinitely. That actually beat me a round because I was looking for ways to slip a hit in and break it. When he tried it the second round, I blocked and then parry'd. He ate a 10 hit, good game.

Point being: Most people that aren't good in this game, and even some that are will employ what seem to be "Cheap Tactics". If the person is not good, they are doing it because no one has beat it yet, and once you defeat it, they are defeated. If they are good, it's usually a test before they go all out. Either way, if you get frustrated and make mistakes, then you can't beat them. So if you can control frustration, you can analyze the pattern they use and win.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Nov 11, 2009)

I played online over 40 times and have 20 loses, 15 of those loses are because people disconected 

Finished Nightmare Train, it's mega hard


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 11, 2009)

Cyborg Franky said:


> Is Azazel () and Nancy as annoying as Jinpachi?



lol azazel his moves are cheap but you gotta know the timing of his attacks, once you figured it out he is nothing. i got a double perfect using jack though 

as for Jinpachi, that friend is one of the most toughest bosses in tekken, he's annoying and likes to cheat using one-hit fireballs  

i wonder why he wasnt included in tekken 6, i mean they could have put him as a secret character or something


----------



## Helix (Nov 11, 2009)

Violence Fight said:


> Yeah I got demoted do to ragequits. I was playing "Player Matches", but most of those aren't as fun as Ranked because the people seem to be not as good. Then again, I am employing concepts I found in  , which by the way, I suggest anyone who plays games competitively to read. I have 2 strategies that people need to defeat for me to play seriously: Raven's Down and Out Rush, which is getting an opponent on the ground, and then using Dash to Downforward 4, 4, 3, and then Forward 3+4, 4, 2 to keep people on the ground. If they have no wakeup game usually I can do that to keep them down all game and win with little damage.
> 
> If that doesn't work I use what I call "PokeSpam". Which is me spamming jabs, basic 1-2 combo, and downforward 1. I've beat a ton of people using downforward 1, with come back victories because they cannot get past his basic poke.



Very interesting site. Thanks for the link.

I'm not too familiar with Raven's moves, but the one that kind of makes a kage bunshin type of thing lags the game for me online. I'm not sure if it is just me though.

But yeah, I usually do a select few moves with King for every match online. If they can continuously counter them, I do other techniques or moves to catch them.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 11, 2009)

So did anyone notice that you can use custom music in this game? Cuz I didn't. If you're into that kinda stuff, it's pretty cool. I don't know why they just don't take a page outta Microsoft's book and have that available for every game.


----------



## Helix (Nov 11, 2009)

^Seriously? Honestly, I enjoy the music in the game. But I could totally play some old Tekken music.

Nostalgia:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PRG5hkIhclw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Masurao (Nov 11, 2009)

Superior. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sjVa_MVPK-U[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQzLaNagv3s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 12, 2009)

all these classic soundtracks made me feel young again 

tekken 2 is one of my favourites


----------



## Setoshi (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh god I love Dragunov, he's unstoppable.

Playing on XBL controller at the moment got some questions is it better off if I get the SF4 TE stick? Or get the Tekken 6 bundle pack or was that limited edition? Basically which stick is better?


----------



## Eternity (Nov 12, 2009)

I have the game now, and so far, my favourites are:

Christie - I love her, my fighting style is just awsome with her ^^

Hworang - Been ma fav (with christie) since Tekken 5 (i know, i know, im not that veteran-__-)

Leo - Dont know why, but I can fight quite good with him...

Eddy - Same fighting style as Christie

Devil Jin - Figures...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> I have the game now, and so far, my favourites are:
> 
> Christie - I love her, my fighting style is just awsome with her ^^
> 
> ...



You mean Christy has the same fighting style as him 
You're forgiven though since you haven't Tekken'd before 5


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 12, 2009)

tekken 3 forest law track one of my faves


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2009)

Now we're talkin'! _These_ are what brings back memories for _me_. Although I was growin' up around Tekken 2's release, Tekken 3 was what _really_ got me into the series. Good times....

Y'know, I'm currently reading character bios on Wiki (Strangely where I've gotten the clearest understanding of the Tekken universe ever.) and apparently Misashi Kishimoto had a hand in one of Lars's costumes. Wierd huh? Don't read too much into it though, after all, it's Wikipedia.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 12, 2009)

lars' red n orange looking costume WAS done by kishimoto, along with some other costumes which were done by other mangaka.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, that is really cool. 

Pretty nice seeing Kishi's protrayal of Lars.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 12, 2009)

aye, always gd to see some mangaka done costumes.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 13, 2009)

Helix said:


> Very interesting site. Thanks for the link.
> 
> I'm not too familiar with Raven's moves, but the one that kind of makes a kage bunshin type of thing lags the game for me online. I'm not sure if it is just me though.
> 
> But yeah, I usually do a select few moves with King for every match online. If they can continuously counter them, I do other techniques or moves to catch them.



He's actually got 3 or 4 different versions of the Kagebunshin move. 

He's got Back+2, 4, 3+4, which is a 4 hit combo of High Punch, High Kick, Low/High Bunshin attack(There's another variation with his backturned that I use when I use his Back+4, 4 bound move to end juggles). 

His forward+1+2 move which is a palm thrust, if it connects he sends a bunshin to dash through the opponent and then switches places(So he basically instantly gets behind them). If you hold back, you cancel the go behind. Good for mind games,

There's Up/Back+1, Hold Forward, which is a quick knife edge Chop, holding forward when it connects allows you to move behind them with a bunshin. Another variation on this one is Down, Downforward, Forward+1, which does the same thing. Like above, if you hold back after the bunshin dash, It cancels the go behind, which is a great way to confuse the hell out of people.

Then there is 3+4, 3+4 which he gets into his low stance, and does the split attack bunshin move. I find it amazing for mind games for 3 reasons. One It hits low and high, so if you are not blocking low right on top of raven, your getting hit. Second if you hit him out of the low one, the top bunshin can still connect so it becomes trade off damage(usually getting a "FUCK THAT'S CHEAP" over the headset). And the third, and My most favorite reason is that when you use it far away, say about 3 character distances between you and the opponent...there's about a 75% chance the opponent with attack the top bunshin as it lands...which does nothing but make it *Poof*. Usually I'll throw this one out if I'm far away...and as soon as I can I'll throw his flip attack move directly after it. They bite on the fake, and get drilled with a 3 hit.


Aside from that, He's got 3 versions of a Kiwarimi no Jutsu. First 2 are typical counter commands. He gets hit, takes damage, becomes transparent and then drops from the ceiling a few spaces away. Not very useful, but occasionally confuses people. 

Second one is I believe Downforward+3or4 when you get hit which causes him to get hit, turn transparent, and then counter with "Blind Ghost" which is his backturned diving kick from the sky. It's the most useful, but I've maybe hit it twice. He also takes no damage from the opponents attack on this.

Third is the second most useful which is 3+4 as soon as your hit. Again, Transparent and is teleported into his "Death From Above" Unblockable punch. Rarely lands in the middle of a combo, but can get you out of a pinch at times. Also takes no damage with this.


When it comes to mind games, and unique moves for position switching and evading, Raven is a monster. That combined with moves that are switching between high and low attacks make him great for dealing with blocks. Not the greatest poke guy in the world, but has enough to be a pain in the ass.

I used to main King, and I want to pick him up, and possibly Dragunov. I tried Lars and just can't get into him. Right now I'm obliterating Alisa's online though. After seeing the same 3 moves over and over...it's just too easy.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 13, 2009)

After some more training, I might duel some of you guys someday

PM me if you wanna


----------



## Freija (Nov 13, 2009)

Where do you unlock the arcade mode  I only see the scenario campaign wtf!


----------



## Freija (Nov 13, 2009)

Actually, where the fuck is it?


----------



## Diarrhea (Nov 13, 2009)

That may sound dumb at this point but I'm still not sure whether Leo is a female or male.


----------



## Helix (Nov 13, 2009)

Violence Fight said:


> He's actually got 3 or 4 different versions of the Kagebunshin move.
> 
> He's got Back+2, 4, 3+4, which is a 4 hit combo of High Punch, High Kick, Low/High Bunshin attack(There's another variation with his backturned that I use when I use his Back+4, 4 bound move to end juggles).
> 
> ...



Yeah, I'm sure Raven is a beast once you master him. He just never appealed to me though. I been trying to pick up Roger Jr, but he has some tricky moves to execute.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 13, 2009)

Diarrhea said:


> That may sound dumb at this point but I'm still not sure whether Leo is a female or male.


I think no one realy does 
The face says girl but were are the boobs?


----------



## Helix (Nov 13, 2009)

Freija said:


> Where do you unlock the arcade mode  I only see the scenario campaign wtf!



Just go to Offline mode, it's the first option under there.

Anyways, I played a very good Marduk (Avenger rank) player early. I can see why a lot of top players on the leaderboard use him. His ground grabs can lead to juggles that can lead to wall grabs, and more juggles; it's insane. I did manage to beat him though, and I finally turned Rogue. 

Also:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Devil Ganryu is cannon.


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 13, 2009)

Eunectes said:


> I think no one realy does
> The face says girl but were are the boobs?



Leo is a girl 

She's breaking the belief that girls in fighting games absolutely have to have boobs.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 13, 2009)

Panda said:


> Leo is a girl
> 
> She's breaking the belief that girls in fighting games absolutely have to have boobs.


I stil don,t buy it
What if it is a trap like Haku?


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 13, 2009)

Tis no trap 

The creator said she was a girl, and I've seen that in several places, but I have been trying to find the whole interview for you all...People tend to just post certain parts of it though 


(Trap or not, Haku is awesome )

Edit: I may have to proof now, uno momento


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 13, 2009)

Panda said:


> Tis no trap
> 
> The creator said she was a girl, and I've seen that in several places, but I have been trying to find the whole interview for you all...People tend to just post certain parts of it though
> 
> ...


Don,t worry i wil wait
Whats Leo's story anyway does she cosplay like a guy to enter the tournament or something like that


----------



## Bakapanda (Nov 13, 2009)

FFFFFFFFFF  

I watch the video of the interview, at the very end they ask if Leo is a boy or girl...
He says that he doesn't want to say at the time. 

Did see this however, but I don't have it yet, so you all can see if it's true for yourself:
"They give you the hair base options of high and low pigtails for Leo which is only given to the female characters. Give her femine hair style and you can tell."


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 13, 2009)

Panda said:


> FFFFFFFFFF
> 
> I watch the video of the interview, at the very end they ask if Leo is a boy or girl...
> He says that he doesn't want to say at the time.
> ...


Oh wel
I stil can,t get Mokujin and Devil Jin they are such a pain in the ass to get


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2009)

Panda said:


> FFFFFFFFFF
> 
> I watch the video of the interview, at the very end they ask if Leo is a boy or girl...
> He says that he doesn't want to say at the time.
> ...



My word... what's the point of the ambiguity? What??!?! 

And not to be the skeptical type, but I tried out the hair bang thing, and he/she just looks like a Final Fantasy male. That still doesn't convince me, really. 

Something that helps though, out of all the costumes you can buy for him/her, none of the are shirtless and almost all of them are leather of some type of thick cloth. Next to Lei, Leo's the only character that seems to be afraid to show skin. This also helps the "dressing like her brother to enter the tourny" theory imo.


----------



## Helix (Nov 13, 2009)

Good games, guys. Some of them were not _that_ laggy.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 13, 2009)

Yes, those were some sexy matches, Helix. Sorry I wasn't a bigger challenge, but hopefully the others kept you entertained. Very...interesting costume choices for your mains.

Hope to fight ya again sometime. I've got a new found respect for King's Leopard-headed ass


----------



## Helix (Nov 13, 2009)

Shirker said:


> Yes, those were some sexy matches, Helix. Sorry I wasn't a bigger challenge, but hopefully the others kept you entertained. Very...interesting costume choices for your mains.
> 
> Hope to fight ya again sometime. I've got a new found respect for King's Leopard-headed ass



Yeah, we should make a lobby full of NFers more often. I just began practicing Roger Jr when you invited me, which was why I was using him in the beginning.

Also, your Bryan is not bad. Just keep practicing more because he can be a beast.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 14, 2009)

Helix said:


> Yeah, we should make a lobby full of NFers more often. I just began practicing Roger Jr when you invited me, which was why I was using him in the beginning.
> 
> Also, your Bryan is not bad. Just keep practicing more because he can be a beast.



Yeah that was fun, though the guy using Zafina wasn't an NFer, just I cool guy I met online that very day. Keep up the good work with Roger, cuz he quite honestly gave me trouble. He has some pretty unique moves, like that multiple floor kick combo. Looks like a low attack, but is actually a mid. Very confusing indeed.

I'm actually better with Bryan and getting more into his combos, I'm just having trouble getting use to the gdamn button lag. I swear, it's SSBB all over again.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh good old SSBB NF party's with massive button lag, how I miss those. :sweat

I'll join one of your sessions if you guys need people next time.


----------



## Eternity (Nov 16, 2009)

Anyone having problems getting higher then 1st dan? I have fought (and won) many high ones (Highest being "Overlord") But I never seem to get a premotion chance


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 16, 2009)

lol I bought this game and neglected the fuck out of it.

Then, I realized that there's a moe robot girl with chainsaw hands.. now I care about this game again.. Hopefully by the time my Alisa is playable vs humans Namco will have patched the netcode and I can play with you guys.


----------



## Helix (Nov 16, 2009)

Tengoku said:


> Anyone having problems getting higher then 1st dan? I have fought (and won) many high ones (Highest being "Overlord") But I never seem to get a premotion chance



It's not about beating higher ranks. It's about long win streaks. 

I usually get a promotion chance after I win about 5 straight. After hitting Rogue, I think it takes longer.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 16, 2009)

i used to love tekken, but this game just seems crappy.  nothing feels new and graphics r horrible.


----------



## LayZ (Nov 16, 2009)

I lost interest with this game a week ago.  I'm going to give it to my brother.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 17, 2009)

Wu Fei said:


> graphics r horrible.



wat


That's srsly the last thing I thought somebody would accuse this game of.

I play on an SDTV and the game still looks nice as fuck.


----------



## Wu Fei (Nov 17, 2009)

its not even something im really holding against it as its a fighter, but i was like damn, shit looks kinda crappy. i might need to just play it on my hdtv, but on my friends regular tv it was an eyesore. the cg clips are no doubt awesome. but the in game just made feel like i was playing tekken 5.75. i think its just the fact that its been in arcades since 4ever...

i might just need to hold on to the game for a minute versus playing in bursts with a friend....but you'd think THATs when u'd enjoy the game the most...


----------



## Shirker (Nov 17, 2009)

Oooh... I thought you were trolling, but you're just exaggerating.

Yeah, I'd say it's the whole "arcades for forever" thing. I don't think it's the TV thing. I'm playing on a regular TV (It's about 20 years old actually) and I think it looks great.

Kind of unfair to really expect _tons_ more of an improvement over Tekken 5 given that Tekken 5 squeezed every ounce of power the PS2 had, and you can't really fix what wasn't broken in the first place. So yeah, Tekken 6 graphically is basically Tekken 5 with a bigger pixel count and motion blur.


----------



## valerian (Nov 18, 2009)

This game is the fucking shit! Love playing as Kazuya, Armour King, Dragunov and Hwaorang.


----------



## <=-REapER-=> (Nov 19, 2009)

Tekken 6 is the awesomest . Shame some of the endings aren't so good :S.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 19, 2009)

<=-REapER-=> said:


> Tekken 6 is the awesomest . Shame _*some of the endings aren't so good*_ :S.



thts always the case.....we need a legitamate TEKKEN anime series and or movie.....not tht shit thats cmin soon to a theater near you


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 19, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> lol I bought this game and neglected the fuck out of it.
> 
> Then, I realized that there's a moe robot girl with chainsaw hands.. now I care about this game again.. Hopefully by the time my Alisa is playable vs humans *Namco will have patched the netcode* and I can play with you guys.



this is y im not on much. alls i really do is practice (ima practice nut). gave online 1 chance.......................................it was horrible

_*fuck!! dubble post...*_


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Nov 20, 2009)

LayZ said:


> I lost interest with this game a week ago.  I'm going to give it to my brother.



Oh, you're such a bastard on your poor brother!


----------



## Vault (Nov 20, 2009)

So namco still havent improved the online? Wow talking about taking the piss


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 20, 2009)

kingbayo said:


> this is y im not on much. alls i really do is practice (ima practice nut). gave online 1 chance.......................................it was horrible
> 
> _*fuck!! dubble post...*_



Yeah, I played around with online the night that I got the game, and haven't touched it since. 

I just sit in training mode and repeat combos til it's muscle memory. Unless there's human competition to play with in person.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 20, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Yeah, I played around with online the night that I got the game, and haven't touched it since.
> 
> I just sit in training mode and repeat combos til it's muscle memory. Unless there's human competition to play with in person.



lol, yo, we need to play tht sounds jus like me

add me brudda... Monkey_k_bayo 

havent played all week...need to brush up for i _really_ get rusty..


----------



## Helix (Nov 25, 2009)

Bumping thread because I found a pretty funny topic on gamefaqs:



*Just don't read past the first page because of spoilers*

Here's to hoping the patch will fix most of the lag on Tekken.


----------



## Shirker (Nov 25, 2009)

^^^^^

I _sincerely_ hope we don't look this retarded to lurkers. lol at the guy named Aries.


----------



## arcanecapricorn (Nov 25, 2009)

does any one know where the official tier list of this game is


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Nov 25, 2009)

Man I just love this game but damn Alisa is nervous and lol @ Kazuya being the good guy (well sort 0f)


----------



## RoguefanAM (Nov 25, 2009)

Vault said:


> So namco still havent improved the online? Wow talking about taking the piss



There's a patch coming tomorrow.



			
				arcanecapricorn said:
			
		

> does any one know where the official tier list of this game is



The tier list isn't set in stone because one this game is pretty balanced and two people have different experiences but here's one taken from tekkenzaibatsu (good tekken site)...

S - steve, bob, lars
A+ - julia, law, bruce
A- - lili, nina, bryan, eddy, lee
B+ - alisa, hei, jin, kaz, dj, jack6, christie, lei, baek, leo
B- - ganryu, paul, asuka, roger, feng, ak, king
C - ling, anna, wang, drag, hwo, marduk, miguel, raven
D - yoshi, bears, zaf

Oh, and the reason Eddy and Christie are on different tiers despite having the same moveset is because Eddy is bigger (longer legs) and thus has some combos he can do that Christie can't.


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 25, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> There's a patch coming tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kind of disapointed Yoshimitsu is so low since most of the time i can kick ass with him


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 26, 2009)

patch 2mar eh??
i hope it _does_ fix online...i havent played this game in a week, due to online 
suckin' nutz..


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2009)

Online for fighting games in general are shit which is why I can't take online seriously, but hopefully the online doesn't blow as much after the patch.


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 26, 2009)

What you talkin bout?! PSN CASUAL IS SRS BSNS

really though, I play as srsly as I would in casuals offline as I do in casuals online, difference is there's just certain things you can't go for online due to latency.. Unless I'm against someone who is down right bad, then I just troll.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2009)

I hear what your saying and I guess that's where we differ, I just choose to sandbag in online fighting games, hence laughing when I beat people with Mokujin......then again Mokukin is top tier.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 26, 2009)

^ you and tht wooden bastard


----------



## bbq sauce (Nov 26, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> I hear what your saying and I guess that's where we differ, I just choose to sandbag in online fighting games, hence laughing when I beat people with Mokujin......then again Mokukin is top tier.



I can't play Tekken online at all. But in games I do play, I do my best to win with what tools I have.. Even if I can't do tight links or something, because the latency is shitty, I can at least learn things like X move with my character beats X move vs this character at X range.

I'll still throw out gimmicky shit that I wouldn't do in tournament play, but, I'm still at least giving an effort to win/ learn something I can't learn in training mode.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 26, 2009)

RoguefanAM said:


> There's a patch coming tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Really...Raven is that low on the tier list. Kind of makes me feel better actually.


----------



## Violent-nin (Nov 26, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> I can't play Tekken online at all. But in games I do play, I do my best to win with what tools I have.. Even if I can't do tight links or something, because the latency is shitty, I can at least learn things like X move with my character beats X move vs this character at X range.
> 
> I'll still throw out gimmicky shit that I wouldn't do in tournament play, but, I'm still at least giving an effort to win/ learn something I can't learn in training mode.



Understandable.

I just usually go with this tactic in fighting games when playing online, basically anything else that doesn't suffer from button delay/latency as much as fighting games I actually try in.


----------



## Sunabozu (Nov 26, 2009)

does anyone agree that mokujin has the shittiest ending of all? (not the graphics though)


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Nov 26, 2009)

is it true walmart  or target is selling it for like 44 and change for black friday


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Nov 27, 2009)

who here plays online?


----------



## Helix (Nov 27, 2009)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> who here plays online?



Right har.

My PSN name is the same as my steam account.


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 27, 2009)

i, did... might start again if the patch is as gd as been said.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 27, 2009)

Jicksy said:


> i, did... might start again if the patch is as gd as been said.



It's not perfect. I accepted a 5 green match earlier(I.E. the highest/best connection possible), and it dropped to a laggy as hell 3 yellow as soon as the fight started. There wasn't so much command lag as the video would go a few frames, pause, few more frames. Kind of like it was missing packets or something in a wireless network.

The non lagginess has now made me have to step it up, since I've seen a few characters that are super friggin' deadly now.

Also: PSN is ViolenceFight. I'm on there, can't say I'll be the best opponent, but I enjoy talking over a mic, and fighting people.


----------



## kingbayo (Nov 27, 2009)

okay, so online is allegedly fixed eh? 
now i gotta go freshin up my steve, jin and mexican dude (cant memba his name suddenly ) i'll be beggin for matches soon..


----------



## RoguefanAM (Nov 29, 2009)

Violence Fight said:


> It's not perfect. I accepted a 5 green match earlier(I.E. the highest/best connection possible), and it dropped to a laggy as hell 3 yellow as soon as the fight started. There wasn't so much command lag as the video would go a few frames, pause, few more frames. Kind of like it was missing packets or something in a wireless network.
> 
> *The non lagginess has now made me have to step it up, since I've seen a few characters that are super friggin' deadly now.*
> 
> Also: PSN is ViolenceFight. I'm on there, can't say I'll be the best opponent, but I enjoy talking over a mic, and fighting people.



I know the feeling...I've gotten my a** kicked a couple of times in ranked because I wasn't careful. Seriously, with some players it's one mistake and 3/4ths of your health is gone (with wall). 

Oh well, it's my own fault. My defense sucks, but I've got a decent pressure game once I get some momentum.


----------



## Helix (Nov 29, 2009)

Damnit man, I had a promotion chance earlier and I lost. 

It takes awhile to get a chance, and I blew it. It was a Jin player too...


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Nov 29, 2009)

i suck at that game but it's sooo fun >_<


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Nov 29, 2009)

they need to add some disk add-on's for it like for example to play as Jinpachi or Azazel.


----------



## Violence Fight (Nov 29, 2009)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> they need to add some disk add-on's for it like for example to play as Jinpachi or Azazel.



...er...no for the love of god no. I already have to deal with the wave of people playing as Alisa who who spam B+3+4, 3+4 over and over, and think they are doing amazing.


----------



## Son Goku (Nov 30, 2009)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> they need to add some disk add-on's for it like for example to play as Jinpachi or Azazel.



dont you get me started on those cheap son a bitches.


----------



## Vault (Nov 30, 2009)

Azazel is fucking annoying, still cant decide who is more broken him or jinpachi in Tekken 5


----------



## Helix (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't think Jinpachi can teleport off the screen to stomp the crap out of your body from behind. But I feel Seth from SFIV pissed me off more than any Tekken boss.


----------



## Vault (Nov 30, 2009)

Loool Seth  That stupid friend,the worst has to be Bison in Alpha 3 though 

But Jinpachi used to spam the force crush move which stuns you alot  You could never get a good combo running


----------



## Violence Fight (Dec 1, 2009)

I was playing in a room last night, and my connection apparently hates Tekken. I can connect to the room host just fine, but everyone else is Slo-Mo gameplay. Which, doesn't bother me. Met some cool cats last night though, spent 2-3 hours bullshitting and playing. 

It was hilarious, we had a guy come in, sent all of use a message on PSN saying "IM DA BEST"...and spammed 10-strings. Seriously, every character...10 strings. So at first we were getting destroyed by this guy...who was talking mad shit all day while spamming his 10 hits over and over. So finally I pick Raven and obliterate him in 2 rounds...and he RAGEQUITs the 3rd round with a sliver of health left. Comes back in 4 minutes late....and I beast him again 3 straight rounds. He said he had to quit doing 10 hits because "We kept whining", and proceeded to tell me he'd kill me and my moms vaginal regions.


God Bless The Internet.


----------



## Helix (Dec 1, 2009)

Violence Fight said:


> He said he had to quit doing 10 hits because "We kept whining", and proceeded to tell me he'd kill me and my moms vaginal regions.





That's an interesting experience...


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Dec 2, 2009)

wat happens after you beat that stupid robot?


----------



## Sunabozu (Dec 2, 2009)

lol nancy, another cheap sub boss


----------



## Violent-nin (Dec 2, 2009)

On PS3 you get a trophy for beating Nancy, on 360 you get a achievement.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Dec 2, 2009)

Violence Fight said:


> ...er...no for the love of god no. I already have to deal with the wave of people playing as Alisa who who spam B+3+4, 3+4 over and over, and think they are doing amazing.



i do agree that does get annoyin, but still, people who do the same thing over and over tend to be easy to beat. i just wanna use them because they seem cool.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Dec 2, 2009)

Violent-nin said:


> On PS3 you get a trophy for beating Nancy, on 360 you get a achievement.



thats it! A stupid trophy?!


----------



## Helix (Dec 2, 2009)

Mattaki Hitokage said:


> thats it! A stupid trophy?!



A trophy is an equivalent to an achievement.

You also win some money.


----------



## Vault (Dec 3, 2009)

Lool at that butthurt prick


----------



## bbq sauce (Dec 3, 2009)

Violence Fight said:


> ...er...no for the love of god no. I already have to deal with the wave of people playing as Alisa who who spam B+3+4, 3+4 over and over, and think they are doing amazing.



Isn't that punishable on block?


----------



## Mr Serenity (Dec 3, 2009)

So how does this game compare to Tekken 5? Would you guys call it much of an upgrade? I love 3D fighting games, but I am wondering if it would be worth the $65 for me. I rented Soul Calibur 4 and was highly disappointed, I liked 3 much better.


----------



## Violence Fight (Dec 6, 2009)

bbq sauce said:


> Isn't that punishable on block?



Let's just say when people with ALISA have a mic...or even if they don't...they get an obligatory: "Yeah bro, Ain't seen that before"....before they eat a juggle.


----------



## Helix (Dec 6, 2009)

I can't be bothered to play online with voice chat enabled. Whether you are owning someone, or someone is beating you, people can sound so annoying.


----------



## Addy (Dec 6, 2009)

the game is good but the cutscenes like jin's cutscene weren't good (not all of them)


----------



## Tony Lou (Dec 6, 2009)

In Devil Jin's ending,Jin loses his demonic powers. Man,i hate when they does that. The character gets incredibly awesome just to have it taken away later.

Just like Kratos becoming the god of war and then mortal again.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Dec 6, 2009)

whats the deal with the lil aliens in campaign mode


----------



## Violence Fight (Dec 6, 2009)

Helix said:


> I can't be bothered to play online with voice chat enabled. Whether you are owning someone, or someone is beating you, people can sound so annoying.



most people I play with don't talk. Generally I'm silent unless I'm playing with a group of people I know with for fun. Usually I'm concentrating on reading my opponent so talking isn't something I do. Although I would love to hear what they are saying when I do some of my more annoying tactics.

I had a guy cussing at me and calling me a button masher the other day. He was spamming flips with Lili, and I was up 2-1 and we had little to no health left. So I started throwing out random pokes of various heights, and he got chipped to death. I forgive him, since it did look like I was mashing buttons on screen, since I was throwing out unpredictable strikes with what looked like no rhyme or reason.


----------



## Mattaki Hitokage (Dec 7, 2009)

how bdo you upgrade Alice


----------



## Ra (Jan 3, 2010)

I have tekken 6 on PSP, and Lars is one of my favorite characters.

Was anyone disappointed at some of characters ending movies?


----------



## Helix (Jan 3, 2010)

^Yeah... most of them.


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 3, 2010)

Im a huge tekken fan , been a fan since tekken 3.Jin,Kaz,Bruce,Devil Jin and steve are my all time fave.I wwas disappointed by T6,online is whack,story whack,and offline mode/ghost mode no ranking pass 1 dan without playin online ?? Ahh fuk that BS!


----------



## Ra (Jan 3, 2010)

I was disappointed Jin turned outright evil. Also armor king ending movie should have had more substance to it, instead of lasting 5 seconds.


----------



## Vault (Jan 3, 2010)

T6 was so half assed its not even funny.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Jan 3, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ebVDKx_7gZU[/YOUTUBE]


What did namco do wrong this tailer was so epic


----------



## valerian (Jan 3, 2010)

Didn't they fix the online? And who actually cares about story in a fighting game? I mean, if you're getting a fighting game for the story, then what the fuck. 



> I was disappointed Jin turned outright evil.



So you didn't like the game because the story didn't turn out the way you wanted it to be?



And lol @ people complaining that you can't go pass 1st dan offline. Seriously some of these complaints are stupid as hell.


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Jan 3, 2010)

I noticed a trend between Tekkens 1, 2, 3, and 4, 5, and 6. 

Tekken 1/Tekken 4 - Human boss, Heihachi.
Tekken 2/Tekken 5 - Devil boss, a Mishima.
Tekken 3/Tekken 6 - God boss, unearthed from ancient ruins. 

Anyone else notice this?


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 3, 2010)

Tekken 6 is better than Street Fighter 4


----------



## ItachiDeDarkHero (Jan 3, 2010)

Jotaro Kujo said:


> And who actually cares about story in a fighting game? I mean, if you're getting a fighting game for the story, then what the fuck.


This is no Street Fighter or Gay MK to u.Its Tekken its the fiting that makes people fall in luv wit for the so well thought story and near perfection gameplay,its the fiting where u wont say shit that u'd say about  DBZ fiting games like:"I'm not gonna buy the new game its the same shit with same characters and same story that have been told 599 times".iTS LIKE sayin that story in Halo or Uncharted dont mean shit!Compare Halo and Killzone both amazing games AND Both shooters but nobody gives a fuk about the story in Killzone but every1 does care about the story in Halo!


Jotaro Kujo said:


> And lol @ people complaining that you can't go pass 1st dan offline. Seriously some of these complaints are stupid as hell.


How da fuk is that stupid? Im sorry but I dont have a lagless internet connection and sometimes I just dont want to waste my time on bitch ass players that keep on spamming same moves due to lag n' fukin Asuka and Alisa bitch asses.So STFU plz.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2010)

I didn't like story mode for this... 

No offense, but it dragged ass and the fighting sucked. 

Evrything else is cool tho.


----------



## Helix (Jan 4, 2010)

ItachiDeDarkHero said:


> How da fuk is that stupid? Im sorry but I dont have a lagless internet connection and sometimes I just dont want to waste my time on bitch ass players that keep on spamming same moves due to lag n' fukin Asuka and Alisa bitch asses.So STFU plz.



The online has been patched, so you do not have to accept an online match if the connection has low bars. I only accept matches when it shows 4 or 5 bars. Thus, you shouldn't worry about lag.

Tekken is a good fighting game. Even though I was disappointed for the story, it is just something secondary I enjoyed in the franchise. Overall, I love the new bound system and customizations they added. King also got some nice new moves. Leo is becoming my second character behind King.


----------



## valerian (Jan 4, 2010)

ItachiDeDarkHero said:


> This is no Street Fighter or Gay MK to u.Its Tekken its the fiting that makes people fall in luv wit for the so well thought story and near perfection gameplay,its the fiting where u wont say shit that u'd say about  DBZ fiting games like:"I'm not gonna buy the new game its the same shit with same characters and same story that have been told 599 times".iTS LIKE sayin that story in Halo or Uncharted dont mean shit!Compare Halo and Killzone both amazing games AND Both shooters but nobody gives a fuk about the story in Killzone but every1 does care about the story in Halo!



Lol, the story in Tekken is good? I love Tekken, but the story is absolutely predictable and straight foward. 

As for the rest you're talking about, I can't really understand what you're talking about. But from the looks of it, it seems you are making it out that _I'm _ the one complaining about the game, when you've just made a couple complaints about the game a couple posts up.



> How da fuk is that stupid? Im sorry but I dont have a lagless internet connection and sometimes I just dont want to waste my time on bitch ass players that keep on spamming same moves due to lag n' fukin Asuka and Alisa bitch asses.So STFU plz.



Who the fuck actually cares what rank they are OFFLINE. I play the game for fun, not for some stupid rank. So how about you stfu, and get what you are given. If you care about some much about the ranks then how 'bout getting a better internet connection.


----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jan 16, 2010)

In a related but of Tekken New

Tekken the Movie 3/09/2010
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st6dHmDSkhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jan 16, 2010)

^do not want


----------



## Bakapanda (Jan 20, 2010)

Heihachi Mishima (Daisuke Gori) really *is* dead


----------



## Helix (Jan 20, 2010)

No...he can't die...

He'll be back for Tekken 6 Dark Resurrection


----------



## valerian (Jan 20, 2010)

Heihachi.  

R.I.P dude.



Hellrasinbrasin said:


> In a related but of Tekken New
> 
> Tekken the Movie 3/09/2010
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=st6dHmDSkhY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akamatsu (Jan 20, 2010)

Tekken movie will suck so much was that meant to be jin to because .... the character's look off and the part where raven is talking looked cg not la maybe just how quickly they showed it but yeah...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Jan 20, 2010)

damn, there's a big possibility that a big part of my childhood, nay, my life, all the time I spent with it, that could get trolled here, im gonna stay optimistic with the movie, I hope its good


----------



## runsakurarun (May 7, 2010)

OMG I'm so addicted to this mothafucken game 

online mode is so cool even though my ass gets kicked a lot 
scenario mode is like tekken force fr tekken3 combined with the world map idea from the SF alpha
and the variety of costumes pek


----------



## 00MinatoNamikaze00 (May 7, 2010)

I love Miguel his moves are class and the way he just stands there looking like he doesn't give a shit makes me laugh.


----------



## Bungee Gum (May 7, 2010)

Haha, @ movie, i mean, its like they're mixing grungy asian martial arts film with hollywood and its shit, just keep it a fuckin grungy asian film damnit, idc what you guys think, grungy asian martial arts film>tekken movie.


----------



## kingbayo (May 7, 2010)

ronsakura1 said:


> OMG I'm so addicted to this mothafucken game
> 
> online mode is so cool even though my ass gets kicked a lot
> scenario mode is like tekken force fr tekken3 combined with the world map idea from the SF alpha
> and the variety of costumes pek



I wish I could get back into this...only reason I havent ebay'd it yet is cuz its 
great when its a group o friends over


----------



## VioNi (May 11, 2010)

*No one's posted in this topic for some days. 

I wonder is anyone willing to do some match ups? I'm a good with Ling Xiaoyu and Alisa.  *


----------



## Eki (Aug 20, 2010)

The online is so laggy


----------



## Helix (Aug 20, 2010)

Eki said:


> The online is so laggy



How dare you bump the Tekken thread to complain about lag. 

Well, I have no complaints with lag. I only accept matches with 3-5 bars and my matches are smooth.


----------



## Eki (Aug 20, 2010)

but does anyone happen to have the tekken arcade stick? Cause my mic extension thing is not compatible with my current headset :/


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 20, 2010)

I love my mic, but I dont do Tekken online... yet :/


----------



## Helix (Aug 20, 2010)

Eki said:


> but does anyone happen to have the tekken arcade stick? Cause my mic extension thing is not compatible with my current headset :/



Yeah, I have the arcade stick. What does your mic have to do with the arcade stick?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 21, 2010)

I fight 1 bars for the lulz.


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> I fight 1 bars for the lulz.



Strangely, sometimes 2 bar fights play like 5 bar fights.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 21, 2010)

Helix, where are you in PA? If you're near Philly/South Jersey, we'd prob have a good connection. We should play.

I'm hella scrub, but, want to learn this game.


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> Helix, where are you in PA? If you're near Philly/South Jersey, we'd prob have a good connection. We should play.
> 
> I'm hella scrub, but, want to learn this game.



I live in Allentown.

But, we should still get good connection. I get smooth connection with my cousin that lives in New York, and I'd say that is further out.

My PSN is HelixFC3S... just add me/tell me when it's a good time to play.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 21, 2010)

Helix said:


> I live in Allentown.
> 
> But, we should still get good connection. I get smooth connection with my cousin that lives in New York, and I'd say that is further out.
> 
> My PSN is HelixFC3S... just add me/tell me when it's a good time to play.



Word. Mine is bbqsaucejrz, I'm usually on after 9. I'll add you tonight if I get on.


----------



## Eki (Aug 21, 2010)

Helix said:


> Yeah, I have the arcade stick. What does your mic have to do with the arcade stick?



I want to talk to people buy my mic can't plug in D:


----------



## Helix (Aug 21, 2010)

Eki said:


> I want to talk to people buy my mic can't plug in D:



I generally turn off voice chat when I play online. Too many crackheads.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 21, 2010)

Helix said:


> Strangely, sometimes 2 bar fights play like 5 bar fights.



Since I use Julia, 2 bars or less tend to mess with my timing. But otherwise, 2 bars is fine for me.

Still, 1 bars is so lulzy.


----------



## Eki (Aug 21, 2010)

Game irritates me cause im no good with combos


----------



## Helix (Aug 22, 2010)

Eki said:


> Game irritates me cause im no good with combos



Pick a character you like
Practice mode
Practice mode
Practice mode
Practice mode
Practice mode
Practice mode


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2010)

I have been using Hwoarang a lot. I just can't get a good juggle going


----------



## Helix (Aug 22, 2010)

You try learning the sample combos they give you in the command list?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 22, 2010)

Hwoarang has some easy combos. The only one I have a problem with is his skyrocket combos


----------



## Helix (Aug 22, 2010)

I prefer Baek over Hwoarang, but I forget how to play with him. I only remember a few of his launchers and the typical 1,2,3~f,1,2,3~f,1,2,3 wall carry. Good Hwoarang/Baek players can wreck me, I need to learn their moveset better.


----------



## Eki (Aug 22, 2010)

Helix said:


> You try learning the sample combos they give you in the command list?



yea ive been trying t learn them, but he has so many moves


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 22, 2010)

His moves repeat though.


----------



## VioNi (Aug 23, 2010)

I didn't think people still played this. Good to see I'm not alone anymore.


----------



## Helix (Aug 23, 2010)

VioNi said:


> I didn't think people still played this. Good to see I'm not alone anymore.





You any good at it? I haven't played in awhile, but I always enjoy doing some player matches online.

If you have it for PS3, my PSN is HelixFC3S if you wanna fight.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 23, 2010)

Helix who you said you use? I might want to get a couple rounds with you.


----------



## Helix (Aug 23, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Helix who you said you use? I might want to get a couple rounds with you.



My signature.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 23, 2010)

You use your signature? I didn't know that was a Tekken character


----------



## Helix (Aug 23, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> You use your signature? I didn't know that was a Tekken character



Yeah, man, my signature is a god-tier Tekken character.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 23, 2010)

Tekken Lord ain't got nothin on that!


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 24, 2010)

Eki said:


> Game irritates me cause im no good with combos



I'm the opposite, I can execute the combos after a day or so of practice. I just suck at moving, and making opprotunities.


----------



## Helix (Aug 24, 2010)

bbq sauce said:


> I'm the opposite, I can execute the combos after a day or so of practice. I just suck at moving, and making opprotunities.



Half of it is knowing your oppononent's moves.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 24, 2010)

Anybody on right now that want to battle?


----------



## Helix (Aug 24, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Anybody on right now that want to battle?



I can play a few fights if you want (and if you are still on).


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 24, 2010)

Yeah, I'm still on.


----------



## Helix (Aug 24, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> Yeah, I'm still on.



What is your PSN name?


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 24, 2010)

Keollyn

I got your friend request.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 24, 2010)

My rust with everyone but Julia is staggering.


----------



## Helix (Aug 24, 2010)

Good fights, Keollyn. I was friggen rusty as heck, whiffing everything, but that's not an excuse. 

You are good with a lot of characters, I've only bothered learning the Kings and a little Paul (which I forget how to use). Keep up with the nice Julia.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 24, 2010)

You King was less rusty than my Julia. I'm just lucky my defense never seems to rust as bad as my offense.

Everyone else I sucked big time with (maybe not Alisa, but still).

I didn't get to see Paul. Maybe next time?


----------



## Helix (Aug 24, 2010)

Keollyn said:


> You King was less rusty than my Julia. I'm just lucky my defense never seems to rust as bad as my offense.
> 
> Everyone else I sucked big time with (maybe not Alisa, but still).
> 
> I didn't get to see Paul. Maybe next time?



Maybe. Like I said, I forget how to use him. I may only remember a few moves. I might play some more Tekken this weekend to shed the rust off.

Also, besides Julia, you were pretty good with Nina.


----------



## Keollyn (Aug 25, 2010)

Nina? I tried practicing with her, but I always forget her moveset if I put her down for even a day.

One day, I plan to only use Nina for a long time. Always did like her, yet never mastered her.


----------



## Eki (Aug 25, 2010)

Im just aiming to complete the games achievements now


----------



## VioNi (Aug 25, 2010)

Helix said:


> You any good at it? I haven't played in awhile, but I always enjoy doing some player matches online.
> 
> If you have it for PS3, my PSN is HelixFC3S if you wanna fight.



I'm okay. Not as good as I'd like to be.  I used to be a pro until the penalties and shit knocked down my confidence. (Bad connection always got me penalized...)

I have it for PS3. :33 My PSN is NiNi_Kitty.

My main characters are Ling Xiaoyu and Alisa.


----------



## Helix (Aug 25, 2010)

VioNi said:


> I'm okay. Not as good as I'd like to be.  I used to be a pro until the penalties and shit knocked down my confidence. (Bad connection always got me penalized...)
> 
> I have it for PS3. :33 My PSN is NiNi_Kitty.
> 
> My main characters are Ling Xiaoyu and Alisa.



Maybe we can fight this weekend.

@Eki: Source on that sig, plox?


----------



## Eki (Aug 26, 2010)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8O5GpYl-R_s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raven Rider (Sep 12, 2010)

any1 online that wants to fight me on ps3


----------



## NeoKurama (Sep 24, 2010)

This game is one of the best in the tekken franchise


----------



## Helix (Sep 24, 2010)

NeoKurama said:


> This game is one of the best in the tekken franchise



Really?

I liked Tekken 3 followed by Tekken 5: DR.


----------



## Mokujon (Oct 9, 2010)

Panda player here.  if anyone wants to add me hit me up.  psn name is same as on here.  just leave a comment your from here so i don't delete your add.  i'm not that good though.  

would like if someone could help teach me steve fox


----------



## G (Jun 3, 2011)

Just bought this game..
Lovin' it so far.


----------

